# Aberdeen girlies daily chit chat part 5



## bubblicous




----------



## Mummy30




----------



## Saffa77

bookmarkingx


----------



## twinkle123

Me too!
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hello everyone,

Not quite sure what bookmarking is, hope this message won't be too long.

Big, huge thankyou to everyone who has said hello to me on chit chat 4.  

Gwendy & Twinkle, - Hope each day is getting a little easier.  Good luck for tomorrow Twinkle.  Hope you don't need another injection.

Mummy30 - Thank you I am definatly looking forward to summer holidays.  I'm guessing you are a  teacher too!  Am I right?

Hi  again to eveyone else.  I feel so privalaged to join your group.Started down reg today.  So glad 1st injection is out of the way.  They'll be easier from now on.

Have lots of marking to do tonight so I had better go

take care everyone

Bethliz


----------



## Lainsy

Oh I can't read back on all the news now and haven't been on for ages either    girl   

Good luck tomorrow to Sonia and Twinkle.

Starry, I was huge when pregnant with Jamie and always measured a week ahead but he was still only 7lb 5oz when born - so I don't think size of your bump really matters.

Mummy30 not long now till your holidays - are you excited? - stupid question    Yes going to miss not having my season ticket this year    but on a positive note we can get tickets from the supporters bus no probs and getting to the first game of the season - dh off work so will look after Jamie, weird that now it's only him or me that can go, not both together.  We were discussing the other day about when we will take Jamie to his first game   .  Been watching the world cup too, some shocks going on there - and what on earth are England doing, they've been shocking   

Fiona, great explanation re centile - everybody asks me what centile Jamie is but I can never remember as I'm not interested really in averages etc as long as he his healthy which he is that is all that matters to me.

How is everybody - anyone got any exciting holidays planned?  We don't have anything booked - just Inverness but hopefully will make it down to Newcastle way for a few days to see some friends who stay there and visit our old haunts as we lived near Alnwick when we were first married.

Have been busy lately, made a couple of really good friends through mother & baby group and we now go swimming and meet for coffee every week.  Jamie made a father's day card for dh last week with his foot and hand print - he didn't mind getting his foot painted but hated get his hand painted   .

Hope everyone is doing ok, all babies, bumps and bumps to be!


----------



## Lainsy

Bethliz sorry, I don't think I have said hello so


----------



## gmac2304

firstly, hello to everyone! 

just a quick one from me today - promise i'll update more soon!

Elaine (or anyone else that can help) - am taking Kyle swimming tomoro for the first time - what sort of things do I do with him once i'm in the water? :-S hahaha...

xxxxxx


----------



## gmac2304

p.s. good luck with ur scan tomoro Sonia - i'm saying 2 Blue ones!  xx


----------



## Lainsy

Mrs Coops - hiya!

I just hold him in my arms for a bit and swirl round in the water with him.  Try him on his back and on his front too.  I even ducked Jamie under quickly     , but before I did I blew in his face because apparently it makes him take a deep breath !  I have a seat for him too and he likes sitting in it and I just pull him along in it!  Not sure what else to do - I am hoping to start him lessons soon, have his name down for when he's 3 months old but not sure how long a waiting list there is.  Which swimming pool are you going to?

Have fun and let us know how you get on!


----------



## Bloofuss

Only me bookmarkie too!

Bloo x


----------



## Mummy30

bethliz - nope im not a teacher! im a nursery nurse and childminder, but just now im a SAHM. (stay at home mum)


----------



## gmac2304

hi Elaine! thanks for the advice... we're going to Portlethen pool - t'is only a 5min walk from the new house!  where do u go?

i have him down for lesson's too, but as we have moved to the 'Shire, we have had to move to a new list so will be Aug before there is a space for him...didn't want to wait that long to get him into a pool, so taking him myself!

will let u know how I get on...am sure he'll love it, as he LOVES the bath! fingers crossed anyhoo...  

xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

we got to Waterside Hotel in Peterhead - water is lovely and warm!

I'm sure he'll be fine and will love it - Jamie used to hate his bath and he loves it, now he doesn't cry when having his bath


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

just bookmarking for now xxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

babies both fine YAY YAY my right placenta is anterior left is posterior thats why not feeling a lot of movement on right side both babies breech and couldnt stop moving about so cute.  They didnt tell me their sexes and she got VERY offended when I asked her she says no one gets told not even twin ladies cos why should a twin lady get told and not a singleton which I must agree but anyways was a bit dissappointed.  Will have to go private will see how it goes but main thing is they well and healthy!!! This time I saw another doctor male doctor who was REALLY nice didnt see Dr S hope i get to see this guy again really really like him.

Sx


----------



## Di39

Saffa77 said:



> babies both fine YAY YAY my right placenta is anterior left is posterior thats why not feeling a lot of movement on right side both babies breech and couldnt stop moving about so cute. They didnt tell me their sexes and she got VERY offended when I asked her she says no one gets told not even twin ladies cos why should a twin lady get told and not a singleton which I must agree but anyways was a bit dissappointed. Will have to go private will see how it goes but main thing is they well and healthy!!! This time I saw another doctor male doctor who was REALLY nice didnt see Dr S hope i get to see this guy again really really like him.
> 
> Sx


Sonia,

When I had my 20 week scan the girl who did the scan wouldnt tell me the sex of babies, however when I had my 24 week scan with Dr Shetty I asked her if she could tell sexes and she told us. So might be worth asking at your next twin clinic appointment rather than paying for a private scan. Glad both your babies are fine, its a huge relief isnt it.

Hi to rest of the girls and hope your all fine.

Diane x


----------



## Saffa77

thanks Di - is it guaranteed that i will get told?  I phoned the private place and they can see me this sunday so think im going to go for it.  DP is going to treat me!  Hope you doing well!! when you due?  

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Good news on the babies Sonia.  Glad everything's going well for you. x

Had another blood test this morning and my levels have come down from 348 to 287 which they say is good.  Apparently they look for at least 15% decrease which I've got so looks like I won't need another methotrexate injection.  All my veins seemed to pack up this morning and refused to give any blood so the doctor went into the side of my wrist instead.  Never had that before and don't think I want to again!  Now got to go in for weekly tests until it's below 5.

So it's now a 3 month count-down until we're allowed to try our next cycle.

Got the choirs singing at the prizegiving tonight so it's another late night at school for me.  Got my pot noodle, crisps, hot chocolate and lots of test to mark.  Oh what an exciting life!
x


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle - thats great news levels are dropping like that should let that countdown begin!  I always have to have blood from my hand/wrist its sore but gets better with time.  

Enjoy the choir tonight.  This weather is gorgeous am loving it.

Hi to everyone else!x

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Another quickie, delighted the scan went well today Sonia, fab news.  I had a private scan to find out the sex with Eva and it's lovely to look back at the scan photos.  
Twinkle good news the levels are dropping, if you know what I mean when I know it's still absolutely devasting news too.  
Hope everyone else is well and enjoying this sunny day.  Had lunch with my mum, sister and brother today, was good but think my sister had been drinking when I spoke to her this morning.  Oh so fed up of this permanent knot in my tummy worrying about her but I know it's an illness and I need to be more sympathetic. 
Big hugs to all
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

awww sonia, cant believe they didnt tell you! they were delighted to tell me the sex of my two.... maybe it depends on who you get. shouldnt be like that tho eh.    Mind you, a perfect excuse for another scan hee hee. glad all is well, which is most important!x


----------



## Saffa77

carol -    for your sister i can imagine how stressed it can make you feel.

mummy - yeah was gutted but DP had told me already not too get hopes up too high as why should they tell me and not others so guess i had to think of them possibly not telling me too!  Yeah guess it does depend but really did offend her though it was hilarious!  she is like we really shouldnt be discussing it here and maybe you should take this up with Dr Shetty as we never tell any ladies the sexes hahahahhaha.  Yeah booked a private scan already for Sunday LOL.

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Twinkle as always sending megga cuddles glad levels are dropping     

Sonia So chuffed scan went well and that babies are thirving im thinking there has been a lot of boys so you should equal it with a couple of girlies  Keep all these troublesome boys in tow (well mine anyhoo)     

As always HUgs to all im pooped had a busy day so off for some well eared rest- L will be at grandma(s) early tomorrow for most the day as I have a Team Building day - hope weather nice again!!

Bloo x


----------



## mommyof2

Hi ladies, Just bookmarking for now!
Have been really busy packing and getting ready to go off for our holidays and struggling to get stuff done as we have only one car and nope i havent gotten my car back yet! But that is another story altogether I shall not attempt it here!

Nites!
May


----------



## Mummy30

oh no may, no car still... not good.  Mine will never be the same car... still not happy with the work but dont want it go to away again so im just leaving it.

Have a great holiday... we are off tomorrow.    Already stressed and nipping at everyone.  The whole packing thing is annoying me.. Inlaws have taken lots but im sure with their 3 suitcases they could have taken more.. if i see their cases are way less than 20kg ill be secretely annoyed.  We are still struggling to fit everything in. Oh well never mind.. just need to be there now.  So stressful packing and organising and the big match today is making me nervous, i cant think!!


----------



## abdncarol

Bev just think that you'll soon have days of sunshine, chilling out and the kids will all love it, be in the swimming pool all the time.  Be fab!  Have a great time away petal.  
Oh Sonia you'll be so excited about Sunday, they were lovely when I went for my scan there.  In fact I think I met Fiona there as we both got our scans on the same day but didn't know one another then   .
Hiya to everyone else.
Looks like another nice day so going to head to Matalan I think, Eva only has 2 of those shorts sleepsuit things so going to get some more as it's too hot for her to sleep in her normal suits with her sleeping bag.  If I don't put on her sleeping bag though she just gets her legs caught in the cot bars, what do your little ones sleep in when it's the hot weather?  
Well better go change madam's bottom....heard her pressing, she isn't very ladylike!  Then breakfast for her, she gets annoyed if her toast isn't waiting for her on her highchair.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

Carol - A had an awful time getting to sleep last night, i think he was too hot. He was in vest, pyjamas and fluffy all in one suit, no grobag, no blankets.  Ive no idea if that was too much but i worry he gets cold in the middle of the night.

Im thinking tonight as its warm im going to drop the pjs and use vest and fluffy all in one suit. Grobag is a no no for him as it restricts his movment and blankets is also a no no. C Wasnt bothered, she had on the same as A, but she has her 1 tog grobag but its in the wash.


----------



## starrynight

Sonia ya on seeing your twins again. Thats crap they wouldnt tell you the sex but at least u have another scan booked to find out. Am guessing you got scanned downstairs at the normal bit did you? I get scanned by the consultant upstairs thats maby why the could tell me.

Mummy30 have a fab holiday cant wait to hear about it when you get back.

  to everyone xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya starry - yes was downstairs but this time when I saw the new twins doc upstairs he showed me the scanner there which at every appointment I get a scan so they will most probably tell me but that will only be in a months time and I want to know now!  LOL  want to bond with them even better knowing thats just me though.

Mummy - yes have a fantabulous time!!

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

Holiday will be even sweeter now England are through... will be watching in a bar on sunday.  Probably be against germany, cala millor is very popular with the germans... could be interesting!! haha. Chinese ordered, DP off to get it, twins in bed, A did his usual crying fit but both quiet just now. DS1 slowing down after being hyper all afternoon, he is excused tho as his mum was acting like an idiot herself with england tunes blaring out!! haha.  

See you all when i get back xx


----------



## tissyblue

Have a brill hol Bev. You too Mommyof2
T


----------



## Bloofuss

Have a fab time Mummy30 and Mummyof2 wont be long behind you yipeeeee!!!     

Had my Team Building day with work was fab had a rgeat day - good weather made the difference tho and L had fab time out for a walk with Mama in the morning then in the garden with Grandma in the afternoon   

Bloo x


----------



## fionamc

Sonia - so glad to hear that everything is good with your twins.  I did wonder why they would tell you with twins but thought maybe it was to help spread the expense a bit more, so you could buy a few appropriate bits each month!!  Enjoy your scan on Sunday!

Twinkle - it is good news that your levels are dropping and you hopefully won't need another injection but as Carol said, also devastating that your pregnancy was ectopic and they need to drop.  Hope prizegiving went ok.

Carol - hope your sister is able to recognise the problem soon and get some help for it to take the pressure away from you and other family/friends.  Is she anywhere close to realising there is a problem?  Yes, I am fairly sure you and Mike were the other couple waiting for a scan at Broomhill but didn't know what you looked like then!  I seem to remember Ewan just being in a vest and a sleeping bag and if it was very warm, a fan directed at him.  Freya has just been in her vest on warm nights - took me 7 months to realise she didn't like sleeping bags!  We put covers on her but they often don't stay on long.  So far, she has only got feet stuck in the cot bars once or twice.  She actually spends the first part of the evening in our bed (with pillows piled up at either side to prevent rolling off) and then I move her to her cot.  Need to get out of this habit as she is getting more mobile all the time but it's so easy to lie in bed feeding her to sleep and she often wakes up screams when I try to move her to her cot straightaway.

M30 - have a great holiday!
May - when and where are you heading?  Have a great time whenever and wherever!
Bloo - glad you had a fab team building day.  Was it outside?

We have had a nice day.  Took Ewan to Peppa Pig at the theatre this morning which was really good but did feel quite anxious about how granny was coping with Freya (or rather Freya was coping with granny!).  Only left her with granny once before when I had a playgroup duty and Freya was in her own house and I was only 2 mins up the road and had a mobile signal!  They both seemed to cope ok, although Freya was quite girny and didn't eat anything I had packed for her - just a wee bit of biscuit from granny!  She was hyper tonight and took ages to settle - don't know if it's the heat, overtired or what but she was really giggly and kept rolling around the bed.

Off to get ready for tomorrow's playgroup duty.  Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned, which is most!


----------



## fionamc

Starry - just saw your post on **.  Hope your hayfever doesn't last for long.  Was also thinking that someone else has your mobile number to post your news, don't they?  Just thinking that we will probably be away in the caravan when it all happens and though we will have mobile internet some of the time, I couldn't guarantee getting internet/mobile reception if we end up on Skye or somewhere.

PS. When is your actual due date?


----------



## mommyof2

hiya all! Just managed to nip on in between packing!!! This packing and keeping to weight thing is driving me nuts!!! 


Anyways, thanks for all the well wishes for hols! 
Fiona, we are off tomorrow home to malaysia for 7 weeks!!!    almost 4 of those are at inlaws!!! no fun!!! but hey ho...at least we are going to sunshine and humidity!!! hehehe


twinkle, glad to hear that your levels are going down.
saffa, have fun finding out your flavors!!!
tissy, i will certainly try to enjoy myself and not be too paranoid about the kids being spoilt rotten!!!  
m30, when are you off tomorrow?? ours flight is around 5pm
hello to everyone else and this will be me for a while to come but i will be officially lurking!!!    will try to post as well sometimes!!


Take care to all and have a great summer everyone!!!!!
-may-


----------



## Mummy30

mommyof2 - i was going to ask you the same question lol, we should be at the airport around 1130. our flight is at 2.35pm.  Have a great trip and i know what you mean about keeping to the weight allowance.. nightmare. Should see us try to weigh our cases on our little rubbish scales!!


----------



## mommyof2

lol at the scale effort!!! thought i was the only one!!   
Well, you have a great trip then!! See you in september!!!


----------



## starrynight

Mommyof2 and mummy30 hope u both have a fab holiday   

Fiona my due date is the 11th august i think i gave sonia my number 2. When u off on holiday? Glad you had fun with e yesterday and freya was a good girl for her granny.

Sonia wow your bump pic are amazing!! Wish i could take a good pic like you lol Your bump is defo bigger than mine!! And here's me moaning coz i cant handle the heat ect and you have twins in there and a huge bump. Cant wait to find out the sexes of your babies you just goin to broomhill again?

Twinkle how you doing?

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Mommy, mummy - get so confused with you two LOL have a FAB FAB holiday and i am soooooooooooooooooooooo jealous!!!

Starry -  yes I have your number too. 11th of August that is just around the corner how exciting!!! - Your bump is looking so good too!!! Yeah i cant wait to find out either, yip going to broomhill was mega chuffed to get an appointment so soon!  I have heard you can wait for up to 2 - 3 weeks for an appointment but because its sexing its only a max 10 min appointment.  Been feeling a bit lightheaded and like i cant breathe and feeling hot!!  and also starting to feel really tired!! I am already 'complaining' and im only halfway........ just wonder if its my iron as my BP was fine at clinic on Wednesday actually I almost fainted when I was having my scan as i had been lying on my back for about 40 mins and started seeing stars and ears were ringing and started sweating so DP and scanner sat me up and i was so close to fainting but then they got me a water and I started feeling better - it was a horrible feeling.

Anyways hope you all well and enjoying the heat!

Sx


----------



## fionamc

Very quick post as in the midst of packing to go away for the weekend.  Starry - we will head off with the caravan anytime after the schools break up (DH is a teacher) and stay away if we are still having fun and the weather is ok until close to the end of the school hols.  If you go to 4 days after your due date (that's what Freya was), baby will be born on my birthday!  So may well be back by then anyway. 

Have good weekends everyone.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Good Morning Girlies

How are we all this wonderfull day??

I'm doing good... wee question!!  I've been DR since 8th June and i haven't had one side effect AT ALL... no flushing, no sore heads NOTHING!!  Am a bit worried that its not working again like in February.. due to me having my period on holiday which lasted 2 weeks!! (was on pill for 3 months straight but because i was on penicillian it cancelled it out)...  I'm due a blood test at 9am on Monday morning to check my E2 levels...fingers crossed DR is doing the job and i can start the tablets then foof medicine... they looking to transfer on the 16th July!!

Waiting patiently for my mum and the twins to come back to UK for summer - will be soon due to the ridiculous temps in Abu Dhabi at the moment... the twins can't get out to play as its too hot!!

Mommy & Mummy - enjoy your hollibobs!!  xxx

Sonia - can't believe you are 21 weeks gone now!!  so chuft for you sweetheart, shame you couldn't find out the sex though...but you will soon at the private scan...eeeek xxx

Starry - not long now sweetheart xx

Bloo - Hows you and Lyle?

Twinkle - How are you sweetheart??

Sorry brain fart, huggies to everyone else...and to the new girlies.

Toodles xxxx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls   

Sonia have you had your bloods done lately? I had to get mine done coz i kept feeling like crap and tired all the time and fainting am not sure what one it was but that showed my levels were low but not low enough for meds i started feeling better after 24wks i think. I think it would be worth goin to the docs and get them to check you iron levels am not sure if that the blood count one but they will check you for a few things like they did with me i had 4 things of blood taken. There is nothing worse then feeling crap i hated it i was to scared to do my shopping myself incase i fainted!! When do you see consultant again?

Fiona i will still txt ya so you know lol.

Gems not long to go now are you excited? Am not sure about the symptoms maby not everyone gets them i cant remember how i felt last time. Oh the foof meds how i hated them lol Will you have 2 embies transferd?

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

starrynight said:


> Gems not long to go now are you excited? Am not sure about the symptoms maby not everyone gets them i cant remember how i felt last time. Oh the foof meds how i hated them lol Will you have 2 embies transferd?
> 
> xx


I'm alot more at ease this time... i'm only allowed the 1 embie transferred  they won't transfer 2 incase they both take... too much of a risk for me to carry twins with all my health issues. i only have the 2 embies left so heres hoping one defrosts ok so that i have one left just incase it doesn't work.

xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hope you're okay Nicky   

Gems - things are moving quickly with you.  Not long now!  I've had some cycles where I've had horrendous hot flushes, night sweats, headaches, but then on some I've had nothing at all.  I wouldn't worry about it (easier said than done!)

Not much happening here.  Big problems with someone at work but there's nothing new there!  Have a really sore throat which is unusual as I usually get it at the beginning of every school holidays.  It's a a week early!  Got a letter from GCRM today asking for me to phone for our follow-up appointment.  Will get on to that tomorrow.

Nothing else to report.  Hope all of you going on holiday soon have fun.
x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi.  Just re-read my letter from GCRM and he says I need to wait 6 months before our next cycle.  So that's into next year......  So Glasgow say 6 months and Aberdeen say 3 months.  Bearing in mind, our treatment will be at Glasgow looks like it's going to be a long wait.  Not surprisingly, have been in tears for the past few hours.    He also recommends a natural FET.  We've only got 2 frosties and knowing my luck, they wouldn't thaw anyway.  So depressed again.


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - sending you a huge hug     i would discuss it with dr marco tell him aberdeen said 3 months also they can only recommend a fet if you want a fresh cycle then fight for that with them too after all they are making the money out of it.  Would you not consider a fet?
i really do hope you get to go again in 3 months honey.


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning.
Bubs - thanks for the hug.  Have one back    Will reply to you on the other thread.

Off out doing my usual Saturday parent visiting.  Got such a sore throat.  Think my body is telling me it's almost the school holidays.  5 more days.......
x


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle I don't know about the timeframes at all honey but hate to hear you're down so sending you a big huge cuddle, sorry I have just read your post or I would have sent it sooner.  Keep your chin up chummie and not long left to work, yippee! 
Sonia good luck for the scan tomorrow, not sure if you'll be revealing the sex but will be an exciting day for you.
Big hiya to everyone else and hope you're all having lovely Saturday evenings, I'm away to bed to read some magazines
xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing good about my Saturday evening.  Neighbours along the street are having a party in their garden and they've got music blaring.  Having to shout at DH in the next room to be heard.  It's ridiculous.  If it doesn't stop by 10pm, we're phoning the police.  I'm not a kill-joy at all but this is just madness.  It's too warm to close the windows too.

Need to go to bed because we're planning on doing a car boot sale in the morning.


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Twinkle, I sympathise with the neighbour thing, can be torture sometimes.

Cracking day for a booter, we went out and had a nosy but didn't stay long, it was heavin!

Hope everyone has had a lovely day 
xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

wow,

wot  cracking day. Apart from the fact as soon  as we lit the barbie the heavans opened!! lucky only for a short time.

4 more days for our 1st IVF, wohooo  . so excited, though by listening to all you lovely girls i know next 9 weeks won't be easy. lucky i have an extremley patient understanding DH. AF not arrieved yet from last IUI but i tell you its on the way..  . Hate her 

day at a time me thinks 

love trace
xxxxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

evening all!

I am feeling so knackered with this move!!!! its been a weekend that has flown by!!!

Mummy- sorry to hear about your letter you got from your clinic really hope you can cycle before the 6 months!!! Grrrrrrrrrr - and i really hope that they thaw nicely!! just take it one day at a time am thinking of you.  How annoying with the neighbours that is always so annoying looks like we have some party animals living next to us too as we noticed all empty beer bottles next door on their patio table aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh just what we need.

TK - wow 4 more days how very exciting.

Well ladies I was so right..... guess what we have 2     on board!!!! Mrs Coops looks like I will  definately be buying that bag of clothes then LOL.  The scan lasted 2 mins and we could see both of their legs open flashing all even the sonographer couldnt believe how easy it was!  Feeling lots of movements too lately, feel so blessed.

Anyways off to watch some tv and relax havent had a relaxing weekend at all!!

Chat later

Sx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Saffa,

   
FANTASTIC news about your boyss




xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gmac2304

YAY Son - 2 wee boys! we all knew they would be  anyway, but always nice to be proved right...   

send me a PM - I can arrange to get the bag of clothes to you!

hi to everyone else - not much going on with me! Kyle doing grand, will try posting new pics onto ** this wk... xx


----------



## tissyblue

Saffa - great news about the boyz!


----------



## twinkle123

Wow - 2 boys Sonia.  Did you get told that by a psychic some time or did I just think you were having boys?   

Look in a right state tonight.  Pink arms, red neck and enormous black and blue bruise all over my hand and write from last Tuesday's blood test.  My bruise has already been questioned quite a few times at work last week - actually looks quite suspicious like someone has grabbed my wrist.  Hope my veins behave on Tuesday's blood test and he doesn't have to try getting blood from my wrist again!   

Did a car boot sale today. Made £70 and got burnt in the process.  Had on cream and deliberately parked in the shade but obviously made no difference!   
Last week of work before school holidays............


----------



## Saffa77

mummy - well that physcic you saw told me 2 boys!!!!! hows that freaky all she has said has been true!

sorry to hear about the bruise!!! yay to school holidays you so need it!

Sx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi twinkle,

Sorry to hear about bruise.  Lets hope this last week at school goes very quickly for both of us.  You are certainly needing a very long and relaxing break.  Hope your throat is getting better, I have exactly the same problem and it has come early for me 2.  i usually get it 1st week of holidays also.  i have done no school work this weekend, despite lots of loose ends to tie up. Just 2 much going on and too tired! Never mind, school trip tomorrow, should be a relatively easy day!

Good luck for Tuesday.  Hope the blood test is easier and you get good news with the results.

Take care

Bethliz


----------



## fionamc

Just home from a really great weekend.

Twinkle -   to the wait and the sunburn but   to the extra money in your pocket and the almost holidays.

Sonia - congrats on finding out you have 2   !!

I have a    one too!


----------



## gmac2304

Fiona - that last message made me think u r pregnant again...you have a  too  xxxx


----------



## fionamc

No, no Mrs Coops!  It certainly *looks* that way from my belly but Roxy was saying about S, Eva and Caitlin being in the minority - which they are as there are more boys but Freya is there too!

Also, meant to say Roxy, hope things settle soon and you feel happier.


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia fantastic news, delighted for you it's fab that you're feeling movement now too as that gives you so much peace of mind.
Aw Twinkle hope the party finished early on Saturday.  Hope the bruise fades soon and only 5 days left to work for you and Beth..............yippee.  Schools Out for Summer!!!!!  (oh dear too early for that)
Roxy hope you're doing okay, are you struggling with the adoption process as you haven't spoken about that for a wee while, after all that pressure of meeting BM, BD, etc.  Just hope you're okay   
Hello to everyone else, sorry for not many personals, need my morning coffee before madam wakens up.
Had a lovely weekend, friends round yesterday and then to a friend's for a bbq yesterday.  Looks like another nice day today, hope so.
Big cuddles to everyone
xx


----------



## gmac2304

hahaha Fiona, that makes sense now!  xx


----------



## starrynight

Sonia woohoo 2     you going to start buying lots of blue stuff now lol

Gems good luck for your bloods today hope your body is doing as it should.

Roxy yea i do know the sex. Am having a name problem i have 2 names but cant decide wot 1 lol A few people know the sex i have mentioned the names i have and some people hate 1 of them including m/inlaw so its put me off a bit but its the name i have loved the whole time i was ttc. I hope things get a bit better at home for you i undertsand that it couldnt have been easy taken on a toddler as that is often the hardest stage, Is there anymore word of you getting s is sister?  I would tell the sex but i sometimes get paranoid with the all the lurkers you never know who they are lol.

Carol i loved your new pics on ** you have loads of toys lol and a lush house i think i could only ever dream about a house like yours am gonna sell mine next year as garden not big enough.

Twinkle and bethliz not long till holidays woohoo.

Trace good luck for test day.

Fiona glad you had a nice wknd.

Mrscoops cant wait to see update of kyles photo's u enjoying your new house?

Sorry to everyone i have missed but i always need to look back for names and that is as far as i can go lol 

Oh i just remember lainsy how little jamie doing?

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Roxy - really hope you sort all out and you start to feel better soon!  I know it must be so hard for you hang in there and you a strong lady!!

Sx


----------



## mommyof2

Hiya all! Am not going to attempt much personals for now.. but just one or two!
 
2 blue ones!! Yay Saffa!!! Bet you are going to get busy shopping now!
Roxy, hope you are feeling brighter soon my dear!!  
Twinkle, nearly the hols for you now? Bet you are looking forward to a good break!!!  


Afm, am now in malaysia and enjoying my lovely food but not the humidity.....dd is not well due to that and heat! But ds is coping well with the heat. He gets all red and splotchy when he is hot due to his eczema but nothing too serious! We are all still trying desparately to get over jetlag!! But at least ds slept last nite not through but all night with no playing!     


till next time i am online! bye to all and will definitely keep lurking and catching up with news!


mommyof2


----------



## Saffa77

thanks all very exciting!!! Feeling so so shattered today could actually sleep here at my desk!!  still so many boxes to unpack!

Mrs Coops - are you coming to the meet on Sunday if so you could bring the clothes then if thats the easiest?  Have we decided where we going yet all?  I was meaning to ask you how did you cat react to the move?  Mine is not too happy hiding under the bed and just walking around aimlesly!  Poor thing.  

mommy- glad you enjoying your hols not nice about the humidity and jetlag though but it should all return to normal in no time. mmmmmmmm malaysia food YUM YUM YUM love it!

Gems - good luck for your blood results let us know!

let me get back to sleeping at my desk


----------



## Lainsy

Morning girls - thought I better get my act into gear and post or you would all think I have gone awol   

Sonia great news about the twins - our boys are fairly outnumbering the girls now!

Twinkle, Gwendy how are you both doing?   

Mommy & Mummy hope you are both enjoying your hols.

Starry how are you?  Not long to go now, how exciting - can't wait to see whether you are having a girl to balance things out   

Looking forward to catching up for lunch again on Sunday - can't believe it's come round so quickly!  For those that haven't been before check out the meet up thread, it would be great to meet some new faces.

Loving this fantastic    weather - I so hope it continues.  Decided to have a bbq on sunday night as it was such a gorgeous day - great idea until the heavens opened just as we started and dh and dad ended up bbq under a tree and we ate inside - it was lovely though!

Not much else happening - swimming on Mondays with Jamie, coffee on Wednesdays and baby group on Fridays so pretty busy social life these days, I wont have time to go back to work next year   .  Jamie keeping me busy - he won 3rd prize in a baby competition through the Mother & Baby magazine and won £75 voucher to spend at toytidy.com, I was well chuffed!  Then his 2 hotpick numbers came up in the lottery on Saturday and he won £40.  I have a very lucky boy and he's only 3 months old!

Well that's Jamie just waking up now, better go and see to him - he's such a lazy boy


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Good morning Girls!!

Well girls, good news yesterday...  My bloods were slightly elevated, but nothing like they were in February so Hamilton has give the green light for ET on Friday 16th July..eeeeek!!!  Have to keep all crossed the first embryo defrosts ok and we don't need to use the other one!!  I'm so excited about it...keeping positive about it all.  I'm having a weird time of forgettting everything...lol.. like temp mem loss..  mentioned to Lorraine just while yapping and she said that can be a side effect buserlin..lol

This weather is great but hate it at the same time as i'm stuck in an office with floor to ceiling windows...roasting is nae the word!!

Sonia...Fantatsic news sweetheart...TWO boys..YAY xx

Starry, how you feeling sweetheart?

Twinke & Gwendy & Bloo...how are you both?  Enjoying this fab weather i imagine

Mummy & Mommy - Hows your hollibobs??

Lainsy...goodness me you have a busy social life...hehe 

sorry if i've missed any of yooz out...

Gemz xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Morning all

starting to slowly catch up on the tiredness boxes are all mainly unpacked now its just the settling in part which should take a few days phew its been tiring.

Gems - how very exciting this is for you and really hope your frostie defrosts!  I actually got an email from Lorraine yesterday finding out if I wanted treatment for Autumn but then saw my notes and saw I was pregnant so just wanted to double check. 

Lainsy - Oh your lucky boy how cute!! Yes I know boys are overtaking arent they we need more girls now!  Here at work the 3 ladies that had twins all had girls so when I told them mine are boys they like yay you breaking the trend LOL.

Twinkle - good luck for the bloods today.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning everyone

Gems - exciting times ahead for you.    That's really not long to wait is it?  Hope your wee frostie defrosts okay.   

Sonia - you must be exhausted with all that unpacking etc.  Hope you can take it easy now and relax.   

Elaine - great life you seem to be having at the moment!  Hope you're enjoying yourself.  Clever little Jamie with all his winning too!   

As for me - met my new faculty head boss yesterday.  Because the head of drama is retiring on Friday, music and drama will now be run by a new drama teacher.  Seems okay but came in all very enthusiastic and a bit over-bearing.  Time will tell though!  Just don't like the change too much as we're now being run by someone with no experience of our subject.  Doesn't help that we don't get on as a department and are very 2 sided.  Will just wait and see what happens I suppose...   

Going to phone GCRM for my follow-up appointment today and hopefully persuade them to let me try again after 3 months instead of 6.  Obviously, if the methotrexate is still in my body after 3 months it would be dangerous so would wait, but Aberdeen said they would wait 3 months so it must be okay?   

Anyway, better go.  Got my personal development review in 5 minutes so need to make a few things up about what I want to achieve in the next year!  Who cares?  All I want to do is be pregnant and be off on maternity leave. 

Bye for now
x


----------



## peglet

Morning Everybodies......

Thought I'd quickly come on and and say Hi, been a while i know

will try a few personals.....

Twinkle - hope you get a postive answer from GRCM, enjoy your school hols!!!!! 

Saffa - congrats in finding out you have having team blue....   

Gems - fingers crossed for you that all goes well 

Roxy - Bubbles is    so perhaps its even stevens with the battle of the sexes   

Fiona - bubbles and I were at Peppa Pig too, she was glued to her seat - ocassionaly shouting as loud as can be "PEPPA, SUZY"

and...  lastly - CAROL - so good to meet you yesterday (randomly in Tesco car park) Wee E is so smiley - what a happy wee girl.

AFM - well, nothing to report - started acupunture, booked a holiday    and then we'll think about the next step....  so i'm just lurking at the moment.....

Happy sunny days and happy holidays 

Pegs


----------



## twinkle123

Phoned GCRM this afternoon and have my follow-up appointment booked for next Monday.  My blood levels from today's blood test have gone down from 280 to 67 so they're pretty happy with that.  Back next week again but she thinks that might be my last one.  Then it's back to waiting and waiting and waiting again......
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Twinkle,

Glad to hear your levels are still dropping and just think 2 & 1/2 days to go till holidays *YIPEE!*

Bethliz


----------



## fionamc

Hi all,

Will attempt a few personals but not going to look back, so sorry if I miss anything important!

Roxy - parenthood is hard work and I am sure being thrown in at the deep end with a toddler is really hard, especially when she has had 2 years of not living by your 'rules' and needs to adjust to them. I love being a mummy to my two (and it is double the work too at the moment) and wouldn't change it for the world but that doesn't mean there aren't times that I think a 9-5 job would be easier than a 24/7 job!

Hope all those down regging/stimming/2wwing are fine - Gemz/Bethliz/TKBear. Is there anyone else?

Mommy - hope you get used to the humidity soon. Good that M is beginning to sleep a bit better.

Twinkle - that is a good drop in levels. Did you ask Glasgow about starting again in 3 months or are you waiting till next week?

Gwendy - how are you doing at the moment?

How was your holiday Jacka? Has the sickness subsided?

Starry - yes thanks, it was a great weekend. Nice to see older one handed kids and how they coped. It was an activity weekend with the Scottish branch of REACH, the charity for kids with an upper limb deficiency. There was canoeing/raft building/archery/obstacle courses/orienteering etc. You have said before, you don't know where I find the energy. Well, I barely did on that weekend and that was with me getting out of some activities like hill climbing because it was too steep to push a buggy up! They fed us very well though!

Peg - glad Bubbles enjoyed Peppa. How old is she again? Is she 3 yet? One of my friends actually bought the tickets for herself, 2 daughters and mum but then decided her younger daughter was too young to appreciate it at 17 months, so gave us the 2 tickets and got her mum to look after DD2. Wasn't sure what to expect but really enjoyed it and especially watching Ewan's face! I sometimes think I might bump into Carol too, as we do our shopping at that Tesco too but I don't know what *you* look like Peg.

Run out of steam now! Need to go and dry my hair and get to bed. We are going to prosthetics tomorrow and I am going to come 'clean' and tell them we never put the fake hand on Freya now. None of the older kids on the weekend away wore one and they were all old enough to make up their own minds. Most didn't like not being able to feel anything with it, that was their main reason for not wearing one. Might also go to Matalan for some cheap clothes for our hols. See if I can be bothered!


----------



## peglet

Fiona

Bubbles is 2½, there were small babies next to me (and school kids) - we were right at the back, but got a perfect view, as noone in front of us were higher than the chair  .  

I met Carol by pure fluke outside the post office on hospital road, a couple of months ago, a random thought by me as this woman walked passed going into her car.  It was the reg that made me think "you're carol"..... Again, by chance we bumped into each other at Tesco.

As I said to Carol, Peglet is not my real name, and Bubbles is not her real name, but I like to keep slighly anonymous.  However, thinking I may make the lunch on the 4th   .


Yx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Thats it for us and IUI.   arrived sneakily through the night !!!!

HOWEVER, tomorrow we start IVF, How lucky are we ? Well wouldn't say noting be able to conceive natuarlly is lucky, sure you all know what i mean.

So this is it for us. The biggie !!!!

Have every emotion under the sun going through my head just now, though am trying to stay grounded? with extreme difficulty.
Thank heavans for all you lovely girls i can rant to. You are all oh so special  

Hope you all having a good day so far,

Love T xx


----------



## jackabean72

Back from my holiday it's was gr8 to get away,    that i'm back at work.  Will catch up later with posts.

xx


----------



## tissyblue

TKbear - sorry it didn't workout for you but staying positive is absolutely the best attitude to have. Fingers crossed for the IVF


Jacka - can't believe you are at 16 wks already


Fiona - sounds like you had a good time at the weekend - I bet the kids you saw really opened your eyed to the fact that anything is possible/achievable


Roxy - hope all is ok with you. Sounds like you need a G&T.   


Saffa - hope you got Byron to lift all the heavy stuff!


Susan - bet you are on countdown to your hols now. Take it easy


Gwendy - hope you're ok


~Hi to all I've missed - so many now to keep track of! Wish I was still on maternity leave when I see the weather I'm missing! R has been in his shorts at nursery and smells of sun cream when I pick him up at night.


----------



## Lainsy

tkbear sorry to hear it didn't work this month but great you are starting ivf next month (this month now?!)

Peglet are you coming to lunch on Sunday?  There's another thread re the meet up which you can reply to if you are - would be great to meet you and anyone else that wants to come?

Big    to everyone else, off to have my tea!


----------



## tkbearlowey

aye it is quiet eh !!

Has any of you lovely ladies had the IVF flare up regime?
Any bits of info will help as this is waht i am on now as FSH high. Be intereseting to hear

Had a great weekend with DH and catching up with some pals and just chilling. Well trying to, not easy when you have concieving on your mind ALL THE TIME,

love Trace
xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls yes it has been very quiet lately everyone must be busy lol 

Hope you ladies had a nice lunch today xx

Tk good luck for your tx am not sure what the flare regime is i either started tx on day 21 or 2.

Not much from me have my growth scan 2moro.

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Starry good luck for your scan tomorrow, everything will be fine   

Yes it has been quiet, too busy enjoying all the lovely weather we have had to be on here I think.


----------



## fionamc

Hope all goes well tomorrow Starry.  I saw you telling porky pies on ** as to not knowing the sex!   I have my suspicions as to the sex from a comment you made on here but probably wrong!

Hope you all enjoyed your lunch today.  Did you make it in the end Peglet? (and here's me thinking you had 'Bubbles' on her birth certificate!   )

Tissy - sorry you are missing this weather with R while at work    (and today has been yucky here at the weekend - typical).

Busy here trying to get orgnised to go away in the caravan.  Just spent two hours on the phone to a friend who has just bought a caravan looking for tips.  Yay, give us another friend to meet up with at a campsite for a wee drink!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Morning Girls

How are we all?  I'm not bad...

Got a wee question...  I was out on Sat night, had a couple of drinks (4 to be exact, can't handle my drink though)...I never go out!
As you know i've been DR for ET on the 16th July... I had a great time and was good to actually spend time with friend and her family.
Now, i've been made to feel like crap from my mum and sister because i had a drink...(this coming from the sister who is practially an alcoholic!!) I'm practically T Total have been for the last year. 
I'm now getting myself into a flap that i was wrong to have a drink and that i've ruined my chances of this treatment every working...

Starry - Good luck for today sweetheart xx

Fiona - Hope you have a fantabulous time at the caravan, i love caravan holidays.  We have one in St.Filians..xx

Roxy - sending you huggs xx

I've missed out heaps of you..  has been affa quiet on here lately, think all are enjoying this great weather xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Morning all

Gems - Please do not stress!!! you are fine, I was in NZ in Dec/Jan and had 3-4 MASSIVE parties there with shots the whole night etc and had treatment beginning Feb and it worked its fine, just think about all those ladies that stand outside the maternity door smoking and probably with huge hangovers etc and they are pregnant!!  Ignore your mom and sister LOL.  Eekk how you feeling excited??

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

Starry - sorry hadnt read back on all the posts only Gems LOL - Good luck for today and do let us know how it goesx  I feel like my tummy has not really grown from 20 weeks!  actually feels like its gone smaller - also not feeling as many movements it comes and goes aaargh there is always something to worry about isnt there.

Hope you all well.

Susan - sorry didnt reply to text didnt have any credit - sorry that you are suffering with AF! hope you feeling better 

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Good Morning Ladies

So sorry I haven't been on for ages but I was going to sit down this weekend and try to catch up on everything however our BT broadband has been down!    Stupid BT gave us some excuse and the engineers are working on it!!!

Starry - I can't believe you have 5 weeks to go    so exciting, hope your scan goes well   

Saffa - I also can't believe you are 23 weeks now and twin   , have you and DP been thinking on names yet? I'm sure the babies r fine are you still using ur doppler?  I'm finally getting one this weekend, my friend is giving me hers   

Gems - ET isn't too far away now, sending you lots of    .  I agree with Saffa don't worry about having a couple of drinks lots of ppl drink and concieve just fine.  I mean it's the top reason most ppl get pregnant lol 

Fiona - Sickness has gone I'm starting to get some energy back and starting to enjoy being pregnant. Have a gr8 time on your holidays   

TKbear - Gr8 news you are starting IVF hope it all works out     

Tissy - Time has started flying past since the 12 weeks scan I can't believe i'm almost 18weeks on Saturday   , sometimes still can't believe it.

A Big    to peglet, Carol, Roxy, Gwendy, Lainsy, Mommy, Twinkle, Bloo and Mrs Coops.  Sorry if i've missed anyone so hard to keep up. 

xx


----------



## starrynight

Gems i went out drinking when i was dr on the 31st oct last year and then had ec the 18th november am look at me now!! I understand people dont drink as they want to give it the best chance but i remember when i was ttc the doc told me to go out get drunk and relax!!! It never worked but i dont think a little bit of alcohol will coz any problems. Honestly dont worry what other people say it has prob done you good to get out and relax a bit.xx

Jacks wow your almost half way are you goin to find out the sex?

Sonia your bump is prob growing but you dont notice it much but i bet if you saw someone you hadnt seen for a while they would notice the difference. I had the same prob with movements thank god i had the heartbeat monitor or i would have gone mad. Is you placenta anterior?

Fiona enjoy your holidays oh and the little white lie i tld on ** i know i sometimes feel bad but i want to keep i a secret from my ** friends lol I am so tempted to tell you girls tho lol.

Lainsy loving the photo of jamie with his sun glasses on lol.

Well had my scan today baby still a little small but growing thats the main thing i dont need to goo back for 4wks!! So that means il be 38+5 then. I was there for over 2hours what a carry on i had my scan down stairs but they couldnt measure babies head as it was 2 far down so i had to go for a walk and have a drink and try n move it up and go back they eventually managed to measure it with putting pillow under my bum and me on my side lol. My bump is still only measuring 30wks tho but they say thats ok as scan shows baby as bigger. 

Hi to everyone i have missed xx


----------



## jackabean72

Starry - That's gr8 news, you are obviously going to have a little baby   .  Yeah I'm going to get a private scan at the end of Aug and find out the sex...so we can start picking names and buying stuff.  You should just tell us girls on here what your having lol   


xxx


----------



## Saffa77

hi all

Jacka - wow almost halfway that is incredible - yeah are you going to find out?  We have thought of a few names but nothing set in stone yet.
You need to update bump photos on **!  Glad you enjoyed your hols and know that coming back to work feeling afterwards boooooooooo!  I have been using doppler this weekend and heard them but it gets harder to hear them as they move away.

Starry - yay for baba growing which is always a relief.  I have one anterior and one posterior placenta and definately feel more movement on the posterior placenta one!  Yeah know what you mean about me not noticing bump growing just hope the critters are ok in therex  You are almost due wow - have you bought everything now?  you excited?

Happy rest of Monday to you allx

Bloo -are you back from your hols yet??

Sx


----------



## starrynight

LOL il tell you all but shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh its a secret please no1 mention it on ** you lot can maby help me with names coz i have a feeling i will have baby with no name lol i have 2 names but keep thinking of new ones. Its a GIRL!!! With spikey hair according to my scan lol

Sonia i have most things that i need for now just need stuff for my bag lol Have you been buying more? Jacks have you bought anything?
xx


----------



## Saffa77

YAY YAY YAY   !!!! a wee little Girl - LOL re:  spiky hair how can they see that in the scan?  At what scan was that?  so what names have you got then?

I have bought a few things from the twin lady from work, 2 x moses baskets, 2 x carseats with bases, 1 x playmat, 1 x changing station unit with bath , a extra bath and few other bits and bobs for £220 so well chuffed!!  Havent bought them yet but have told her im keen so will only get them much much later.  My folks are planning on getting the pram and the cots we will get later

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

a girl that's gr8, break up the girl to boy ratio lol, don't worry we won't tell anyone on ** only FF.  Spiky hair, I take it that was the 4D scan they saw that?  What names to you have so far??

Personally me and DH haven't bought anything but my mum and DH mum have bought lots of cream/white outfits, and my mum has started knitting lol.

xx


----------



## starrynight

Wow sonia i have everything you have but just one of each lol What a bargain aswell i havent got a changin station tho but with you i would defo say it was easier. What buggy you goin to go for? When i had scan last time the consultant said it had hair and showed me but i was none the wiser and today at my growth scan the lady mentiond that she had spikey tufts of hair lol I have a vision of my baby coming out with hair like the twins from rugrats now lol They will prob be able to tell you the further on you get.

Names are aimee,skye and i new one i thought of was ella! I would love some name ideas tho. I would love jamie for a girls but dp says no coz he always wanted that name if it was a boy. Lainsy i was so worried incase it was a boy and you thought i would be copying you lol

xx


----------



## starrynight

I like the name lucy but it reminds me of someone my dp knows!! And i dont like her very much lol x


----------



## jackabean72

I love Ella, that's a nice name.  I like Sophie, Caithlyn, Katie, Jessica and Massie.

xx


----------



## jackabean72

LOl yeah roxy I did mean Maisie    oops

Aimee is nice too, what does DP like?xx


----------



## starrynight

Nicky anything more going on with s's little sister? Ella was one i just thought of last wk but cant decide the problem is i want mine and dp last name in it    i said to him even if we get married i would love to keep my name but just add it his on 2 mine. So am trying to keep the 1st name kinda short. Skye has always been my fav but dp mum put me off it coz she said it was so horrible   . We both did decide on aimee but i changed my mind again then dp pointed out if we try again and get a boy it would be Aimee and Jamie and he thinks they are to alike!! I was wanting a name that wasnt to commen but its so hard now a days.

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Starry - LOL the hair and twins from rugrats hahahahhaa.

Ella is a lovely name , Skye is also nice - I am not too fond of Lucy.

If I was to have a girl I would of gone for Isabella, Mia, Chloe, Jessica or Ruby.

I think girls names are way easier!  

We are battling for boys names:  we have Blake and Logan, Lucas, Jacob, Zach - I like Dylan DP dosent and cant remember of others right now.

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Sonia i love dylan 2 thats my fav boys name but dp would have got his way. Logan and lucas are my 2 fav and jacob 2 lol it must be so much harder trying to figure out names with 2 babies!! Am struggling with 1 lol. Do you still listen to babies heartbeats alot? Sometimes i would put my phone on my stomach and put music on that would get baby moving or drinking ice cold water.

xx


----------



## Saffa77

yeah it is hard with 2 names!!

Yeah been dopplering saturday so hard to get them  now as they can hide.  I find the most movement is when I go to bed and lie there quiet for a few minutes.  Yes also with cold water LOL we so mean


----------



## fionamc

Ooohh, all this talk of names is exciting!

Starry - congrats on the girl (that was what I thought because you said sonographer said 95% sure and I think they are usually 100% if it's a boy for an obvious reason but a girl could be a boy with his legs crossed I suppose!).  I like both Aimee and Skye but I can see where DP is coming from with Aimee and Jamie.  I also like Ella but if you are looking for something less common, that is not it (at least not round our pairts).  So pleased baby is growing too!  I was kidding about the white lie   .  Of course you don't want everyone to know.

With you on most names Roxy, especially Freya (obviously!), Emily and Lucy.  If Freya had two hands, she would have been Lucy.  I wanted her middle name as Iris after my late mum and as our surname starts with M, if she was Lucy that would have given her the initials LIM, which we thought might have been a bit tasteless!  Before that, she was going to be Emily but a friend in the village called her wee one Emily 4 months before Freya was born.  

Sonia - we were between Dylan and Ewan for Ewan, so I like that and Logan is really nice too (I knew a lovely little boy called Logan once, so that probably makes me biased).  As you say Starry, if you know someone that you don't like with a particular name, it definitely puts you off.

Thanks for the good wishes for our hols - think we will prob head off on Friday.  Gems, we have a tourer rather than a static.  Is St.  Fillans near Crieff?  As everyone else has said, the alcohol will probably have done more good in helping you to relax and as Jackie said, that is how many pregnancies start off!


----------



## starrynight

Sonia yeah i know we are mean but am sure babies will make up for it when they are here lol

Fiona i know about the white lie thing but i still feel really bad when am telling people but then they wont find out anyone coz il still say i didnt know when baby is born   . I remember you saying about freya initials now. So when you go away on friday will that be you away for the whole summer holidays? Ah i never thought of that 100% sure would normally defo mean a boy i never thought of it like that lol.

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Starry    that's great news!  I love all this talk of names.  If you had had a boy it certainly wouldn't have bothered me if you had called Jamie - great minds think alike !!

DH and I struggled with boys names and didn't come up with Jamie until a few weeks before we had him - we didn't know what we were having so had both a girl and boy name but thought it was a boy.

Aimee is my niece's name and I love that.  We liked Alisha or Cara for a girl.  Loved Ella as well but didn't quite go with our surname - awkward surname we have and so many names we liked didn't go with it.  Sophie and Jessica are other names which were on our shortlist.  Boys names Jamie (obviously   ) and I always liked Craig but my twin sister beat me to that one almost 12 years ago when she had her boy!  I love Jack but dh doesn't   .

Oh Starry, not long to go now - can't wait.  You will definately have to come to one of the meets once you have baby so we can all meet her.


----------



## twinkle123

Oh so much chatting today!  Will read back later on.

Had our follow up appointment in Glasgow today.  Got the 7.40am train and was back home early evening.  They're recommending a medicated FET with the 2 frosties we've got.  Did ask about going straight for another fresh cycle but they said we'd have to use the frosties first.  Apparently it's common practise but we didn't realise.  Anyway, it'll be some injection I'll get followed by HRT and crinone gel, and then the same clexane, prednisolone and aspirin.  Best bit though is that we don't have to wait 6 months.  Doctor said he just put that down in my letter incase I needed an extra injection of methotrexate.  So we've to wait 3 months and then phone when we're ready.

The big worry is that we've only got 2 frosties and they might not thaw.  Had a FET last year or year before (can't remember, it's been going on so long!) and only 1 of the 4 thawed.

Do you know that only 1 in every 100 pregnancies is ectopic?  Typical that it would be me!

Anyway, that's all my news.  See there's been lots of chatting about baby names today.  I have my boy and girl names picked out but not saying!!!  Will have to keep something as a secret from you lot as you know everything else there is to know about me!    Been thinking how much private stuff we share with eachother - amazing really!
x


----------



## peglet

Morning Ladies

Firstly, sorry for not making the lunch - not going to make the next one either (if it's the 1st/2nd, 7th/8h), but will try my hardest to make Sept.

Twinkle, good to hear you can start sooner rather than later - at least you can enjoy the summer knowing what lies ahead.  I had FET with buserilin, Progynova and crinone the first time, then buserilin, progynova and cyclogest the next.  lots of drugs....


Got Mr Fan again today - looking forward to seeing him (in a weird sort of way I really enjoyed the needles!)

Starry - congrats on the colour - come on team Pink!!!!! 

Baby names; we knew bubbles name right from the start - no brainer, we loved both her names and they rolled off our tongue as it was meant to be. 
We struggled big time for boys names (luckily we had bubbles) and eventually we were down to Jack, Jake or James (middle name lachlan), which we are keeping just in case so ssshhhhh!!

I actually love all the traditional names for boys, but DH wasn't keen, Hamish, George, Lachlan, Alistair, Alexander, Jack, Jake......Lachlan was a fav and managed to sneak it to a middle name.


Best go, I could speak about this subject for donkeys......

Pegs
x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Morning all,

Twinkle, that really is great news about getting another try sooner that expected   . That still is a long time in any of our lives when waiting, however it is very positive.   

AFM, having to wait till 26 July is long enuf though i keep saying it, we very very lucky.
You know i can't believe i have to go on the PILL for 3 weeks( whats that all aboot). On IVF but going on the pill !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. who cares, ARI know best and they said this is the best IVF for us ( flare up ) and the most chance to have our baby. It seems quite different to how most others are having IVF, however all we want is the same result  

I love all this talk of names, though i am not saying my names as i really want that kept to myself. I do love all the real scottish traditional names though.

Have a great day all

Trace
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Twinkle - well thats good news you can start earlier not really that long by the time you get back from leave you will have like a month and a half which hopefully will fly by!  Yeah the medicated FET is the same as the donor egg, way better me thinks then the whole IVF one,  you basically only have to get your lining nice and thick!

TK - yeah so soon for you too   

Starry yeah you definately have to bring your little girl to one meet - she is going to look just like you as the 4D scan she has your exact face.

Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girlies

How are we all this rather miserable looking morning??  I'm in a mood..lol!  Not for any reason in particular... had to go to toilet at work and have a word with myself as was getting into a state over someone i work with and wanting to punch them..lmao!!  
I also put the sugar in the freezer last night... DH laughing his head off at my randomness and freakouts!!  


Twinkle sweetheart... excellent news about trying again in 3 months!!  Don't worry about your 2 snow babies, i have 2 also...PMA!! xxxxx

Trace... i was on the pill for 3 months before i started my treatment this time for FET.  was to stop my period.  I wasn't on the pill when i had last treatment in Jan...  it was abadoned due to some hormone not going down in levels!  They said it was cos i wasn't o the pill beforehand.. affa confusing!

Starry - WOW a girlie!!  xxx  I still think of kids names all the time...lol!!  Me and DH argue over it as i love traditional names for boys like Caleb, Jacob and Joshua... DH dosn't like them..lol  Girls names we love... Kylah, Kaylan, Ruby, Charlotte, Amelia (DH aunts name)... Douglas will be the middle name for either a girl or a boy as this is my mums and her sisters middle name, which was their grandmothers maiden name.


How is everyone else?  Lainsy, Roxy, Saffa, Bloo, Peg...sorry if i've missed anyone out...brain fart as usual!!

xxx


----------



## starrynight

Thanks gems n peg n lainsy. 

Gems how you feeling? Not long to go.

Lol sonia everyone says she looks like me but i suppose not long till i find out. Glad to hear ur all settled in your new place.

Anyone heard from button just wondering how she doing.

xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hi Girls!!!

Twinkle - how are you feeling??  Have been thinking about you over the past few weeks x

Starry - I am still here, just needed time to myself xx  How are you anyway? 

Sonia - 2 Boys that is great!!! Still eating for 3 then? x

Roxy - how you getting on? 

sorry I know I have missed alot of people out but I will read back properly and send more messages xx

Sorry I havent been on a while!!  Just needed my time away and needed to sort my head out!!  I would like apologise firstly to others who have had more treatments than me, I just had a panic and a wobbly about not having a good cycle this time round from start to finish (I started to give up and worry about being a childless family! How selfish was I!!).  Started to re-evaluate my life etc.  Now I have pulled myself together and getting back on the horse again!!!  I am begining to look at this treatment as chapters and so I will treat it that way   !  Insisted on my hubby to take a few days off (he never takes time off from the farm) cause we needed some us time!!  So enjoyed our time away to the lake district and feel more relaxed and united again on this!!!

Had my follow up appointment today and we have decided to have 3rd ICSI in october as I would like a little break before jabbing myself again!!  On 2nd cycle there were fewer eggs and not good quality (1st cycle was loads of eggs and more than half were good quality) so I cant understand what went wrong (dont we all!).  Doses are to be increased to 225mcg instead of 150mcg which I am pleased about! Now worried about my egg quality - does anyone know what I could eat to improve this ie milk?? 

Button


----------



## starrynight

Button good to hear from you    and thats nice you got a wee holiday 2. Am not sure about egg quality as you will know my eggs werent that good  i think i got 4 out of the 11 and only 2 made it 2 transfer day and i got 1 put back and am guessing the other one didnt make it. I did drink milk and brazil nuts but couldnt have made much difference to me. There is a high protein drink that i have heard people talk about but cant remember the name of it. I hope works a bit better now 2 i remember you were getting feed up before.

xx


----------



## tissyblue

Hi all - great to read back and hear everyone's news, especially all the names chat. We only agreed on one boys name and one girls name. I really liked Lewis and Skye but with a doggy called Jura we thought that would be a bit crazy   . I think you have to go with what goes with your surname and also a name you wont be embarrassed shouting the length of the supermarket (i.e. not Pocohontas - seriously, there is one in Glasgow!)


Button - only advice I can give is just to look after yourself, try and avoid stress (easier said than done) and do stuff which you enjoy and which relaxes you. I'm with Peglet on the acupuncture thing - sometimes I fell asleep, sometimes I was really emotional - I could never tell how I would react to it. 


Must go to my bed, I'm knackered. Hi to all of you chatty ladies!


----------



## peglet

Button

Great to see you back 

As tissy says, I've just started a round of acupuncture with Mr Fan, he's lovely and speciliases in treating people with infertility.
He had 9 of his 'ladies' fall pregnant last year.....
I find it so relaxing and I'm with Tissy on the sleep thing, found myself snorting a couple of times yesterday.
In the grand scheme of things it's not too expensive and it's not pumping me with drugs and it's hopefully having a positive effect, which is good.

Anyway if you want his details let me know and i'll PM you..... 

Pegs
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Trying again to bookmark


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning lovely ladies

Another sunny day today. Hope it continues!

Button - I had my best egg quality during my last cycle. Don't know if it made any difference but I had a look at AngelBumps thread on here and followed a lot of her advice about supplements. Here's the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Just spoken to Rubislaw ward and my blood levels are now down to 13 so that's me finished with them now. Can't believe how not long ago I was wishing the levels to increase and now all I've been wanting is them to go down! Also feeling a bit down because it wouldn't have been long until my 12 week scan if it hadn't been ectopic.

Anyway, must think positively. Got my niece staying with us tonight so picking her up this afternoon. Might end up picking her up this morning as her winnie the pooh suitcase will be packed and she'll be sitting ready and waiting! Then it's off to DH's parents to give MIL her birthday present. Other than that, no idea what we're doing. No doubt she'll have it all decided before we arrive. She is 4 years old afterall!!!

Off in the in-laws caravan on Friday for a week down to North Berwick and nowhere near organised! Looking forward to just getting away and relaxing.

Speak later
x


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle- Yay to levels going down a step closer to your next cycle!

Also so good to hear you going away for a week just what you need! Hope the weather is good.

Button - Hiya long time no hear, LOL nah my eating habits have slowed down a bit no needing to eat anything and everything under the sun anymore!  HAHAHAHHA looking back now I used to get the shakes if I didnt eat straight away when I got home, poor DP had to have cold food by the time he got home..  I never produced any eggs ever so cant really advice you re:  egg quality but have heard lots of protein is good.

Hi to all else, when does Mummy30 come back from hols?  havent heard from her in ages!

Bloo?  

AFM nothing much to report am still so bored at work!!! could think of a million and one things to do but hey ho was looking at the calendar and looks like I only have about 8 weeks left of work    YAY.  I have 3 weeks holiday which i want to take before my maternity. 
Roll on 20th for my next scan as still feel like bump hasnt grown much since 21 weeks.  

I wish i was in the back garden tanning right now.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all.  Just popping on to say I'm away tomorrow for a week to North Berwick.  Staying in the in-laws caravan which is nice and cheap.  Considering the ridiculous amount of money we've spent on IVF over the past while, couldn't really afford anything else.  Should be good though.  Just me, DH, crisps, chocolate and lazing about doing nothing in particular!

Speak to you all when I get back.
x


----------



## Lainsy

Have a great time Twinkle - I love North Berwick, used to go there every Easter with my family for holidays, have a nice relaxing time


----------



## Mummy30

helloooo - im back from germany, ooops i mean majorca!! you would have thought we were in germany as it was 90% german and full of the german flags. never mind!

Had a great time, great weather, twins a lot harder to deal with that i expected so kinda glad to be home.  Loads of hassle and chaos at the airport this morning, our bus didnt have us down on their list so there was no room for us.... we did get a bus an hour later, which meant being in the back of check in. We only got through security at 11am for our flight at 1115am.    (thats the shortened version....) so a lenghty complaint to thomsons is on the cards.  Also our balcony wasnt enclosed so not safe for the twins, had to pay for an upgrade... not a rep to be seen, typically.

Twins eating habits are terrible, they threw every food we gave them and only ate chips/chicken nuggets etc. it was a disaster and we ended up sorting them out pyjamas and all, before we went out, but they screamed the place down every night.  Fed up with ppl staring so we stayed in often.  Inlaws were a help but not as much as i thought... they were never organised, always up later than us and didtn understand how difficult it was getting 3 kids organised all the time. but hey ho. 

Hotel was nice, but the brochure didnt sayit was a 15 min hike up a hill coming back from town, knackered was an understatement.

but there was lots of smiles and laughter too.... went too quick. 

Will catch up more soon x


----------



## fionamc

Hiya,

Welcome home Mummy - glad you had a great holiday and I can imagine how much hard work it was with 3 kids!  It's a shame PIL were not as much help as you thought they would be and underestimated how long it takes to get everyone organised and out and that your holiday ended on a sour note.

Starry - yes, the plan is to stay away most of the school hols - money and weather dependant!  You will be almost due or already had her by the time we get back!  We will hopefully be in places we can get internet access most of the time so I can keep up to date.

Twinkle - good that you can start again in 3 months if that is what you want.  Enjoy your week away in the caravan and take the time to totally relax, so you are ready for the next steps.

Big hello to everyone else - sorry it's too late to do many personals.

AFM, we are getting there with packing but still too much to do for my liking!  Granny came to visit today and I ended up spending far too much time giving her a tutorial on how to work ** but she has taken Ewan overnight to give us a chance to get organised tonight and tomorrow morning without having to constantly watch him.  I am missing him, as it's the first night I have been away from him since he was born except when I was in the hospital having Freya and I was a bit distracted then!  Freya has been settled tonight for the first time in nearly 2 weeks, so that has made life easier for packing.  Think she is teething - you can almost see her first tooth popping through.  She has also started to crawl, but so far does not go far or fast!  Yesterday, DH found a fingernail growing on the end of her arm   .  The day before, we found a paper clip in her nappy   .  Seems to be no ill effects but just thinking about what could have happened....Maybe she needs a bit more iron in her diet   

Lastly, we got a letter in from the embryologist  during the week asking what we want done with our frozen embryo.  Our choices are, to keep it frozen for another 5 years (£500),  to discard it or allow it to be used in research.  We can't consider donation for two reasons, I was too old at the time of it being frozen and you have to have at least 4 embryos left in storage to be able to do that.  To be honest, don't think I could have donated it anyway (that is probably selfish) but it would biologically be Ewan's and Freya's brother or sister and I would find it hard knowing that but don't know if I would know, if you know what I mean?  Feel really sad that we can't give it a chance of life but from my point of view, we really could not afford to have another baby and I find the two of them pretty hard work at times!  So, in many ways, I can see where Glasgow is coming from Twinkle, when they say you need to use your frozen embryos first.  We were so lucky to get a natural BFP but we were on the point of giving it a go with our frosty but do feel sad.

Sorry for the ramble but although I am very open to people about our fertility treatments, have not talked about this to anyone else and it is something which may be/may become an issue to many of us.

off ot bed now.  Night night.


----------



## Geordie Lou

Thanks again girls for our advice about laparoscopy at ARI (on other chat page prevously).
I got out last night and it all went fine.  I'm a bit sore and I feel like I did a shoulder work out at the gym, but I can't complain it all went ok.
The doctor didn't really explain much, and I was so sleepy - but she did say there was endometriosis and scarring.  They managed to get rid of some of the endometriosis (I think they burned it off) but they can't do anything about the scarring. 
My tubes were fine and ovaries too  

Just wondering if anyone else has endometriosis and does it really affect fertility?

All the best for today girlies  
GLxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Geordie

So glad op went well!!  Just take it easy and drink lots of peppermint tea as that will help ease when the gas travels up your back to shoulders etc.

I have severe endo and had 3 laproscopies but I always got told that my chances of conceiving naturally were very very slim, my tubes at the first laproscopy were open but were all twisted and scarred to a point where they wouldnt function properly.  By the time I had my 3rd Lap I lost my left ovary and tube and when I did IVF I never produced any eggs would have follicles (maybe 3 or 4 ) but never any eggs so knew that it would be over with my own eggs so did Donor egg.  They do say that up to 9 months after a lap are you best chances to conceive so good luck and hope you get your BFP you lucky your ovaries and tubes are ok sounding promising to me!  

Sx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Thanks Saffa and RF!

Feeling loads better now, and much more positive about things by reading your comments!  It's great that the ovaries and tubes are ok, I feel like I'm very lucky overall and I'm going to have my work cut out these next 9 months  
Thanks for the tip about the peppermint tea Saffa, it's saved me from going over the edge - they don't lie bout the shoulder and neck pain like do they?  
RF, I'm so sorry your mum is behaving that way with you - it must be so difficult to rise above it and the fact you']re doing that, and your being a different kind of mummy altogether to your daughter shows how much stronger a person you are than your mam.  All respect to you hon.  

Away to get some more tea now!  And get some sleep  
GL xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend!  I have had such a bloody stressful weekend!! aaaargh feeling so stressed out as have worked myself up, it all started on Friday PM when i got my blood results back and my NKiller cells have gone up and really need another drip as soon as I can but Dr Gorgy assistant is away and new one is useless so no drip for me on Tuesday cos the prescription has not been faxed through to pharmacy anyways long story called on Saturday and still nothing was done, then the NEIGHBOURs who are all students!!! and their huge party on Friday until 6am i swear i was so worked up that i couldnt unwind!!! had such heartburn and was almost throwing up with the pent up anger i cant help it!!!!  They were at it until 6am and their garden is right next to ours! and now thinking where have we moved too!!!

Went to go speak to the other neighbours today and they all said its a common problem and have had to knock on their door at 2am they lower their music to start again half and hour later.  MrS coops thanks for that noise control number had heard about it before but do they do anything about it though?

Anyways chat laters

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

oh son, please stay calm.. you have precious cargo on board, have you called the council? what about the uni? are they uni flats or privately owned? I have to admit that would drive me domented too though.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Good Morning Girlies

What a glorious day it is !!  and i'm stuck in the ruddy office...grrr!!  I'm getting really excited now for ET on Friday morning (pending embryos thawing ok).. I've booked off the friday then monday and tuesday for work...fingers crossed weather will be nice so i can sunbathe...hehe!!


Mummyof3 - Welcome from your jollies sweetie.  xx

Twinkle - Excellent that you can start again in a few months xx

Geordie - Glad the lap went well..  I have endo stage 4, with large cysts and severe adhesions.  Take it easy xx

Fiona - Not sure what to recommend about your embryos? xxx

Roxy - Sorry to hear about your mum being a pain... my mum used to be a nightmare - but after 2 years of therapy (hehe)...shes had a brain transplant and is a completely different person xx

Peglet - I used to see Mr Fan years ago through my GP.. i went cos i used to get bad migraines... worked a treat!!  xx

Saffa - I'm with you on the neighbour front...i have the noisiest neighbours across the back... they are driving me mad!!  But too scared to confront them as they are dodgers!!  I can't wait to move!! xx

Bloo - How are you sweetheart?

Hows Starry, Button, Tissy and Lainsey  

Gemz xx


----------



## Saffa77

Gemma - wow this Friday already! Fantastic      really hope its your turn as you have been through your fair share already!!!  

AFM - the neighbour saga continues..... DP has a day off work today so went home for lunch adn we were sitting outside in the garden and one guy came to sit outside too ( the neighbour) so Byron decided to chat to him and he was spanish and was so friendly eetc and he is like well he is moving out of the flat because of all the noise and that they have lots of parties and it can happen were there are like 3 days in a row to nothing for a week or so!!!! aaaargh found out that its a private landlord and if we could have that landlords number so we can chat to them so he is like he will ask the main guy who deals with the rent and then he will give it to us, he is like good luck to us!!!!!! aaaargh so dont need this now hey!  Nothing to rent on aspc that is suitable either!! aaaaargh dont know what to do feel so stressed out and unhappy at the moment just want to settle in and feel like its home but getting such a negative vibe from the place.

Rant over, had 2 cries over this already in one weekend not good at all!  Then just feels like bump is not growing and not feeling them move much at all today so just not bonding with them at the moment,  So desperate for this scan next Tuesday.  Also the palava about my next drip now having it tomorrow as doc wants me to have it asap.  Just all happening at once and hope that this stress is not affecting my boys!

Rant over!  

Sx


----------



## button butterfly

Oh Sonia - I hope you manage to get something sorted out with regards to your neighbours, its not what you need right now!!!   

Twinkle - I know you are away right now but thanks so much with regards to dietry advice for the diet on egg quality (boy is it a long list of things to take!!!).  Hope you are having a nice time away!

Gemz - ET very sooon I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you   

buttonxxx


----------



## peglet

Button - so nice to see your name back on the boards   

Saffa - could you not have a word with your landlord, ask him if he knew about the neighbour problem (by law they have to answer honestly don't they?), if so I'd be asking for reduced rent until you can find somewhere else. Can the police do anything? Noise disturbance does not have to be after 11 and before 7, it can be at anytime..... an anyonamous (sp?) tip off when the noice is happening?  Try not let it work you up too much (easier said than done i'm sure)

Gemz - praying that your frosties survive the thaw, good luck for Friday!

Mummy30 - not good news about your hodilybags, not good that i'm going via thomsons in sept to ma-jaw-ca too, but will definately make sure my name is on all the lists

Geordie - hope you are recovering nicely....

Roxy - going to check your bubbles after this to see where they are now, if they need it i'll get them to end in 7....

Fiona - I understand how you are feeling, it is a big decision... are they giving you plenty of notice, so if you decide to disgard them, you actually have time... if you know what I mean (does that make sense).  I know that if it was me, and I decided to let my embryos perish (which we may do with the 2 we have in Abz as as far as I can remember they are not good quality), I think there would be part of me grieving the "what could have been....."  It's all such an emotional rollercoaster....

AFM - currently out of the country - working.... going to bed soon, but wanted to come on.  My period started, a mamoth 60 days after our last failed FET.  I've never had such a wait for a period in my life..... i even tested    knowing that I wasn't, but still, you live in hope......period arrived the next day.

Twinkle - hope you are having a relaxing time.

sorry if I've missed anyone..... tiredness kicking in. 
Mabedacalling....

Pegs


----------



## abdncarol

Girls sorry I've been so rubbish posting lately, just been really busy with visitors.  Have my step children at the  moment, arrived today, so another busy time but just wanted to give big hugs to everyone and say sorry I haven't been around, but always reading on what is happening.
Sonia my heart goes out to you as I know I would be driven demented with noisy neighbours, one of the reasons we moved out of living in central Aberdeen.  I used to hate it in my flat in dee Place when the neighbours had parties and all the noise and that was before I was pregnant.  Keep your chin up petal, would you think of living outwith central Aberdeen, maybe cheaper rent?    I'd recommend Ellon, lots of lovely people live there   .  Seriously though I do sympathise with you.
Gemz, good luck petal, heres hoping everything goes okay. 
Carol
xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

hiyi girlies

really gross question.... when i wipe down below after being to the loo i've got a large (size of a malteser..lol) amount of cervical mucus... like egg white consistancy... (its not the proestrogen stuff that i've been taking for a day as it looks completely different when i wipe..more a chalky type consistancy)...
Does anyone know what this could mean?  Could it be my womb preparing for ET on Friday morning??  Or is there something wrong?

sorry for all the questions xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Gems - you are on oestregen tablets am i right?  If you are then its that as oestregen rises your increase in cervical mucus. Friday YAY just round the corner so excited for you!

Hi to all else.

Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Saffa77 said:


> Gems - you are on oestregen tablets am i right? If you are then its that as oestregen rises your increase in cervical mucus. Friday YAY just round the corner so excited for you!
> 
> Sx


yeah am on 3 tablets a day and the foof medicine..lol!! I'm so excited this time... in a better frame of mind this time round too!! Have got 5 days of resting this time afterwards so going to do absolutley nothing!! DH will run around for me like a wee servant...teehee!!

xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't posted very often recently, I was away visiting my parents last week in eyemouth.  Had a lovely time, it was great to get away before my crital part of my treatment.

Hope everyone who is managing to get away on holiday at the moment is having a wonderful time!

I hope you don't mind me asking a question.  I had my baseline scan yesterday and all was not as it should be.  As a result of taking Bruserelin I have developed a cyst on my right ovary and need to go back next Tuesday to have it asperated YUK!!, it sounds horrible!  I am just wandering if anyone else has encountered this problem.  My main concern is how big a delay is this likely to have on my treatment.  I was desperatly hoping to complete my treatment and know the result before the end of my summer holidays but I am now doubting that this is likely to happen.  Any information or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks

Bethliz


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Bethliz said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking a question. I had my baseline scan yesterday and all was not as it should be. As a result of taking Bruserelin I have developed a cyst on my right ovary and need to go back next Tuesday to have it asperated YUK!!, it sounds horrible! I am just wandering if anyone else has encountered this problem. My main concern is how big a delay is this likely to have on my treatment. I was desperatly hoping to complete my treatment and know the result before the end of my summer holidays but I am now doubting that this is likely to happen. Any information or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Bethliz


Hiyi Lass

sorryt o hear you have developed a cyst... i developed 2 small ones in January when DR and the treatment was abandoned. They went away more or less when i stopped.
I do however, have 2 large Endo cysts (blood filled) which can't be removed. But i've had them aspirated before. Its an easy enough procedure lass and you are well sedated for it.
Try not to panic lass. Have they said to stop the treatment? Maybe its just postponed for a couple of weeks chick.

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Bethliz

Sorry to hear about your cyst but it all depends on what type of cyst it is.  If its an endo cyst which is filled with blood then they dont really like to aspirate them as they tend to fill up quickly, I guess gems had it aspirated as cant have any more surgery to remove it, but if its a normal cyst then it is very common and I wouldnt worry loads of ladies get them even with IVF treatment what they will do is see if they dissappear on their own if not then they will aspirate it its so quick and painless it shouldnt even really delay your treatment and if it does then it will be a few days.  I just know about this as got told all this at my first IVF appointment in Aberdeen.  Let us know how you get onxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Gems

Thanks for your reply.  They are just saying it will delay my treatment, but i need to phone them today because I am wandering if I should still be taking bruserelin.  If it is causing the cyst then surely continuing to take it is not going to help!  

Good to hear i'll be well sedated!

Good luck with your ET on Friday. Will be    for a good outcome for you

Take care
Bethliz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Safa

Thanks for your very reassuring words!

Bethliz


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls

Gems good luck for friday this will be your turn      .

Beth am sorry am not sure what they will do hopefully it wont delay your tx by much.

Sonia omg your neighbours what a pain i would try n report them or something am not sure how you wud do it but its not good for you and your boys so be stressed out!! How u feeling about things now? When is your nxt scan? Do you spk to di on here (she is preg with twins) she is normally a lurker think am gonna ** her to make sure everything ok coz they were speaking abut maby starting things of early.

Peg glad af turned up again will you be starting tx again?

Roxy n mrscoops notced you will both be out sat having a few drinks enjoy urselfs.

Mummy30 glad you had a good holiday love the pics on **.

Fiona hope your having a good holiday.

Hi to everyone i have missed.xx

Nothing much from me just hormonal big time just now lol

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Starry!

Yeah neighbours a pain but havent heard a peep from them since Friday so who knows!  Spoke to our agency and said that old tennats never complained and that she was sorry to hear of this but to definately call noise control as they do tend to sort these issues out and also she is allowed to find out who their private Landlord is and we can lay a complain to them as they could also be breaching their contract as every contract should state if you disrupte the neigbours etc we can terminate your contract.  So looks like we may be able to do something about it.  
Feeling ok about everything obviously cant wait for my next scan as dosent feel like tummy has grown much still and also dont feel the left boy as much but think its down to the anterior placenta lets hope!  Yeah I am friends with Di too on ** but havent heard from here lately i know she was due soonish! - How you and your bump??  still worried about the growth or all still ok?  Almost time!!!

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Hey sonia thats good you can hopefully do something about the neighbours. Am sure your bump is growing i went thro a stage of stressing over mine well actually i still am lol. Have u ever tried measuring it urself? I bought tape and did mine myself but mine is still clearly small anyway. Are you getting more movements now? Am still worried as usual lol but my bump looks like it had dropped and pusing more out the way but i could be imagining it. Am gonna start bouncing on a ball from 38wks and have another scan at 39 so am gonna ask for a sweep then but doubt consualtant will let me. Yea di had tx the same time as me so we would have been due the same day but because she is having twins its sooner and i think she had a scan yesterday and was maby getting kept in then coz twins are viable at 36wks i think.

xx


----------



## Di39

Hi Saffa/Starry,

Im still here, Dr Shetty did mention bringing section forward but scan yesterday showed fluid levels had stayed the same since last week so still booked in for c-section next Thursday, got pre-op assessment with anaethitist (excuse spelling!) on Friday and then babies will be here next Thursday.  Cant wait, nervous and excited at the same time.

Hope you are both keeping well.

Diane x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Just wanted to say a "quick" hello as at work at the moment - had a fab hols - L was really really good hot but fun

Hoepfully try an catch up with all your news!!

YAH Sonia I guessed right with 2 boys!!!  lol

Bloo x


----------



## Saffa77

Bloo - glad you had a good holiday!!! good to have you back - yes my 2 boys!  YAY boys boys everywhere and at my work there are 3 ladies with twins and they all girls so at least I have broken the trend here at work!   

Roxy - LoL you crack me up - enjoy the peace and quiet now whilst all are gone!  well the sort of peace and quiet LOL.

Yay its 5 and hometime!  cooooool.  My ankles are swollen today !  aaargh its so warm in this office.  

chat latersx
Sx


----------



## Saffa77

Roxy

I made you bubbles end i a 7 last week who keeps changing them??

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

<<<<<<< not guilty.


----------



## abdncarol

nor me, not sure how to blow bubbles   
Hope everyone is fine, I remember the swollen ankles so well Sonia, mine were like elephants by the end and even after I'd had Eva I was still all swollen.  
Have my step children staying so it's nice that they spend so much time playing with Eva, feels funny though when they're out with her and I'm not there but just gives me a bit of time to myself.  Booked our holiday today, off to Javea in Spain for a week in September.  We have booked a villa so hopefully will be nice, have a friend that stays there so hopefully catch up with her too.  
Sorry this is a short note, Mike busy cooking fajitas so better go and "supervise", we're trying to be good and not drink during the week but I could do with a glass of wine.
Big cuddles to everyone and all the gorgeous bumps, I miss mine sometimes.
Carol
xxxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Evening girls.  Not guilty for changing the bubbles either!

Not long until we have 3 new "members" with Di and Starry - how exciting   

Sonia glad to hear you can do something about your neighbours - hopefully you will get it all sorted before your boys arrive.

Roxy glad to hear things getting better for you.

How's everyone else doing?  I really must try and do personals but so so many people to remember now, no excuse really I know   

Mummy30 - bet you are looking forward to the new season?  I am - just wondering how many players we will have left by the time it starts though   

Bloo glad you had a great holiday.

AFM off to Inverness on Friday to visit my family - dh working so I am going up on my own, don't know if that's brave or stupid   .  Will be nice to see everyone though - they will see a big difference in Jamie.  He is still being as good as ever, omg I am so so lucky with how much he sleeps!  Yesterday we went out for a walk at 2.30pm and he slept from then until about 5.45pm and then was in bed at 6.30pm sound asleep until 7am this morning!  Today he must have been so tired as he has slept most of the afternoon again and is now in bed asleep.  He is getting such a personality now, he sucks his thumb properly now and is very impatient - when he wants fed that is it, he doesn't want to wait and goes mental when trying to put his bib on    Sorry to go on, sometimes I feel guilty going on about him on here when there are some lovely ladies still waiting for their miracle but know you don't mind.  I actually heard a "friend" commenting about all I ever talk about on ** is Jamie and nothing else - this coming from someone who actually knows all about my ivf, m/c etc!  Hey you know what if they don't like it, don't read it!  Oh I was so so mad   

Anyways good to hear there are heaps of people planning the September meet, will be great - and hopefully Jamie wont be the youngest one there anymore!

  to you all
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

awww elaine, some people eh.. i bet she is jealous. If she dont like what she reads then she can unfriend you on **......  i love hearing about all our shire babies/children, they are all special. 

He is growing so fast, i checked out his new photos.. so cute!!

Dont know if im looking forward to the new season or not lol, after last season. STs are bought tho!


----------



## starrynight

Elaine i agree with mummy30 and plus i love looking at all the pics 2 and i love the new ones u just put on also have you got ur hair cut shorter?

Di good luck for nxt cant wait to see pics of your babies.xx

Mummy30 c hair looks so much lighter in your holiday photos.

Am sure when i have my little girl she will be all over **. Right better go away to munch on more ice poles.

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Hello ladies, i've been so bad for posting! I keep up to date and read all the posts but always get distracted with work!  We only just got our internet back at home yesterday....BT are useless.

Anyways I will try to do a few personals sorry if I miss anyone;

Gems - Good luck with ET 2moro     

Elaine - I agree with Mummy too, if people on your ** don't wanna hear about ur stories/pics then don't read them.  I too love looking at everyones new pics and hearing all about the babies.  After all we have gone through alot to have them and i'm sure all the others waiting on their miracles will happen soon   .  Have a gr8 time in Inverness catching up with everyone.

Roxy - Glad to hear you are feeling more relaxed now your mum has gone...I know what I feel like if my mum visits for a bit long.  I love her and all that it's just sometimes she can be a bit overwhelming, i'm sure our kids will say that about us one day lol.

Carol - A villa in spain with the family sounds like a great idea, bet you can't wait.  I agree with some of your friends on ** don't diet too hard just healthy eating and running about after Eva will help   

Diane - Don't think we have really chatted but good luck with your c-section next week, I bet you can't wait to hold your babies   

Saffy - Sorry to hear about all the trouble with your neighbours that's the last thing you need when your pregnant with twins!!  Hope you managed to get something sorted out and can settle into your new house.  How's the boys? Feeling any big movements yet??

MrsCoops - How's you new place? Settled in yet?

Starry - How are you? Counting down the days? Have you got your bag packed?? 

Sorry to everyone i've missed 

AFM- I'm desperate for our 20 week scan which isn't actually until i'm almost 22 weeks!!! They said as i'm a bigger built person they wanted to wait a bit longer....I mean the cheek! Why not just say it's coz your fat!  Bump is getting bigger I just want it to be most at the stage of roundness...it is when i'm standing then when I sit down it just looks like i've put on weight lol    I can feel it getting harder which is good, I haven't felt any fluttering for a few weeks so that's why i'll be glad when we have our scan.  I was going to buy a doppler but then my friend said oh i've one you can borrow....but then she couldn't find it.  So now i'm skint until pay day so it'll need to wait until then.  

That's enough from me for just now.

Later xx


----------



## starrynight

Jacks thats crap having to wait till 22wks for your scan!! What a nightmare have you tried asking them to change it i would have. Are you gonna book a 4d scan for later on?xx

Had midwife today bump measuring 34wks but am happy with that coz its catching up now. The baby is 3/5 down so dont see midwife now untill 40wks as i have a scan at 39 so she said here was no point going back to her unless i need 2.

Gems good luck for 2moro.xx


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh starry, its gone so so quick.  3 weeks and 6 days to go... wow.  im so excited for you.


----------



## starrynight

I know mummy am sooo excited now i really dont want to go over due but i have a feeling i will am sure lainsy n mrscoops both did. This might be a stupid question but i sometimes worry i wont know wot 2 do when baby is born!! Like feeding ect Is it normal to think this? I have 3 nephews and 2nieces so have done it all plenty of times before but am a bit worried coz she will be my own baby   

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Starry you will be absolutely fine - it all just came so naturally to me and I am sure it will to you to.  I used to think the same too, I have 12 nieces and nephews and still thought I wont know what to do - you will be ok.

I know you don't want to go over due but baby will put in an appearance when she is ready - Jamie kept me waiting for 12 days and everyone was convinced I would go early given the size of me !!!  She might surprise us all and put in an early appearance a few days before her due date


----------



## Mummy30

Starry - im a qualified nursery nurse and ex childminder. Ive worked with babies for 10 years now and have an 8 year old.

I was baffled when my two came along as to what to feed/when to feed/when they nap etc etc but it comes naturally, and IF it doesnt (it will do) we are all here to offer suggestions, advice etc xx you will be fine, what you are feeling is completely normal.


----------



## Saffa77

Evening all

Jacka - that is rubbish about having to wait until 22 weeks for your scan I would so be telling them I want it earlier - when is your scan then?  Yeah are you going for a 4D?  Mine is on the 1st of August cant wait!!!!!  Also roll on Tuesday for my 24 week scan where ill be 25 weeks I just want to get past there next 4 weeks as if they come early its usually around about 26 weeks or so eeeeeek my worst fear just want to get to 30 weeks.

Starry - wow!! so soon how exciting!! yeah i feel the same about not knowing what to do etc yay about bump catching up

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

GEMZ - GOOD LUCK... any news on the thaw  xxxxx


----------



## jackabean72

Morning Ladies

They said it's better to wait until 22 weeks so that they will def be able to check all that they need to and won't have to get be back in.  So scan date is the 5th Aug, I don't mind in a way coz at least I will get to see the baby a little bigger and my mum is coming up that week so she wants to be here so she is one of the first people to see the photo   .  We are going to get a 4D scan I just want to wait until we have had the NHS one b4 I book it, so it will probably be the end of Aug.

Saffa - So the 1st Aug is your 4D scan? Ohh it will be so exciting to be able to see ur boys faces on screen.  Do you still use your doppler?

Starry - That's gr8 news about your measurements, i'm sure your little girl is just going to be a tiny baby.  I agree with the others every first time mum worries that she won't know what to do but it's natural.  Everything will just come to you.  

Gems- Thinking of you today    

Better go for now, get some work done b4 lunch.  We are getting taken out for lunch today by the company so looking forward to that    xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

I'm currently resting up watching TV...with DH running after me..hehe

Bad news on the thawing front  1st one went from 8 cell to 1 cell.  The second didn't survive the thaw...  The nurse asked if i wanted to go ahead with the 1 cell embryo so i said yes... I have nothing to loose to be honest.  Miracles can happen i think...
I'm devestated about it all...  You never know it might work...but i've never heard of someone getting a BFP with a 1 cell...
So have to wait till 31st July to test, but deep down i know it will be a BFN 

I don't where will go from here if it doesn't work....  Lorraine did mention that we might only have to wait 6 months for another donor...which i could handle... as theres no way my body could wait for over 2 years.  I want my life and health back...being ill for the last 6 years - the whole time i've been with DH... with my crohns, arthristis and this Endo malarky...

I'm feeling so down about it all....had my dad on the phone telling me to think positive, but its so hard when i just keep getting dealt blow after blow....

Huggs to you all...got to get through this dreaded 2ww xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

awww gem, sorry to hear about your embies, keeping everything crossed for you and DH.  xx


----------



## abdncarol

Gemz I am so sorry too about your  thaw but will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you petal. xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  That's me back from a week in North Berwick.  Had a great time. Just me and DH and not one single bit of talk about babies, IVF etc.  

Will read back on all your news but too tired at the moment
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Just a quickie to say soz about the thaw Gems keeping everything crossed for you and only 6 month for adonor is really good we had to wait over a year - ood luck with it all thinking bout you.

Elaine - I am the same always going on about L but he is my life now and he fills it up so much dont know what me and DP did before him   

HUGS to all
Bloo x


----------



## tracey p

hello to everyone ,hope everyone is doing great.  
just wanted to share my news got a BFP yesterday still  cant belive it.
early days but heres  hoping things  will be different this time


----------



## tissyblue

Gems   - hoping for a miracle for you


Tracey - congrats!!!! - will keep everything crossed for you!


Hi to everyone else. Have turned into a lurker - sorry!


----------



## tkbearlowey

Gems . thinking of you   

Tracey .. wot fab news, gives me lots of hope ..   

Love Trace xx


----------



## twinkle123

Wow congratulations Tracey   

Have decided to spend more time with DH and not spend all my time on here!  Didn't last long! Have come upstairs on the pretence that I'm checking last Saturday's lottery! Sshhh!!!!!

Had such a good time away in the in-law's caravan.  The weather was awful and although we still managed to get out and about, spent a lot of time sitting together playing cards and chatting.  Also rediscovered trivial pursuit!!!  Not a very exciting holiday but worthwhile!

Better go.  2nd load of washing to go on before big brother is back on
x


----------



## tissyblue

Nice to have you back Twinkle!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Just on for a quick moan! 

Had such a good week away in North Berwick and now I'm back to endlessly thinking about babies, IVF and feeling down.  We went for a walk along the beach this afternoon and it was full of people playing with their children on the sand.  Then went to TGI's which again was full of children.  We're just getting left behind in life and I'm fed up feeling sad and angry all the time.   

AF started again today - my 2nd one after my ectopic.  Only 13 days since my last AF.  Hope this isn't going to be a trend!   

Love to everyone
xxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Twinkle,

Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit low.  I was also down in the borders at the beginning of the school holidays as my Mum and dad have just moved to Eyemouth.  It is lovely down there, I'm glad you had a nice time.

I sure know that feeling of getting left behind!  In the last year no fewer than 3 of my collegues have fallen pregnant, 2 have now had their babies and the other is due in September.  I am so happy for them all but it is hard when they take them in to school to show to everyone.  it is lovely to hold them and have a cuddle but it just makes my own yearnings even harder to bear.

I have to go to ARI for a scan on Tuesday to see if the cyst I have on my right ovary, that has only appeared since I started to down reg has gone away by itself.  If not they are going to operate on it and then hopefully I will get  to start taking menapur to start stimulating.  Due to the weeks delay that this has already caused,I have worked out that I will no longer get the result of 2ww before I go back to school, which i was desperatly hoping for.  I think I am feeling  a bit like you tonight.

Never mind lets try to be positive. I was  so glad to hear you only have to wait 3 months before you can try with your frozen embryos and not 6 like you 1st feared.  perhaps you might be able to tie it in with October holidays so taking time off work won't become too much of an issue.

While you are waiting the best thing you can do is try to stay physically strong, I know you must know all of this as you have been on this rolarcoaster ride for so long now, I really admire your strength and determination to succeed.  I haven't made any definate decisions yet but I am considering starting the adoption process if this 2nd attempt doesn't work, I just can't decide whether I will wan't  IVF for a 3rd time.  Lets hope this is a decision I don't have to make, as i was adopted myself I am very open to the idea, but the idea of the whole process taking 3 years almost kills me.

Hope tomorrow is a better day for you.  One way I am finding aberdeen better than Glasgow is that I used to live in Aberdeen so each trip I am making involves seeing family and friends, whereas last year when we went to Glasgow they were always day trips where we basically went to the clinic and came straight back home again.

Take care   

Bethliz


----------



## abdncarol

Tracey congratulations, delighted for you!!  big hugs
Hello to everyone, sorry not got time for personals, I'm rubbish amn't I but I'm always checking on here to see how everyone is doing and always on ********.  
Hope everyone is recovered after their holidays - apart from the ironing ;o), read your updates Bloo and Mummy on ********.
Susan you are so entitled to have down days after everything you've been through and I really do understand the feeling of everyone being able to have babies that both you and Beth feel.  I remember that feeling so strongly and it used to make me feel so low.  I hope soooo much that both of you get your miracle BFPs with this next cycle as you both deserve it.  Beth, Roxy is our adoption queen, as she has gone through the process.  Mike and I had started looking into it too when I fell pregnant with Eva.  It is definitely something I'd still think of when Eva is a few years older.
All you lovely pregnant ladies, hope you're all doing fine and taking care of your precious bumps.  Sure this week will be bring lovely stories of babies being born and lovely scans, can't wait to read the news!!
Well better go and get a coffee before madam wakens up.  We have Mike's 2 children staying til Friday.  Eva just loving the attention but she is a nightmare now she's crawling, into everything!  Especially things she shouldn't be touching!!  She has bruises on her knees with the hardfloors but she just loves it and it tires her out.  Can't believe she is 10 months next Friday, it will be her first birthday before I know it and it's all going too fast!  She has 6 teeth now too, cute!  Booked our holiday for September so will be looking for packing tips, especially from you Bev.  40kilos isn't a lot for the 3 of us but will have to try and be sensible, we're only away for a week!
Big hugs to everyone.
Carol
xxxxx


----------



## Mummy30

Morning



abdncarol said:


> Well better go and get a coffee before madam wakens up.


HUH?? 5.10am is when A decided to waken. We thought we would leave him a while to play in his cot but he screamed and screamed. Oh how im so so tired.

I know what you mean about crawling and into everything, its a nightmare!!! Mine are at a stage where they have discovered climbing! Madam can get onto that bounce n spin zebra that ive got, which is great, but now she has decided she prefers to stand on the thing! Just so she can reach the blinds. My two are always covered in bruises, it looks like im a right bad mum but its because we dont have carpet either. The only carpet we have is stairs and upper landing.

Susan - Is adoption something you have considered?? Life can be so cruel and to special people too who deserve the happiness, its just not fair. I still get pangs of jealousy when i see pregnant ladies and ive got 3 children so i cant imagine how you and millions of other ladies are feeling. HUGS TO YOU xxx Hope the summer holidays are going really really slow......

Tracey - BFP!!!!! WELL DONE, congratulations xx

Poor personals from me, sorry about that. Going up to see a friends 7 week old puppy today (if he has been ok overnight lol) and im so excited!! DP wont allow me to have a dog (he is right i suppose can you imagine 3 mad kids and a mad dog...) but when my two are at school i would like to get one... but then id also like to go back to some sort of employment too.... such a dillema.

Talking of employment, i feel like im 14 and have no idea what i want to do with my life. Ive worked with children since i left school. I did go to college one year and got an HNC in travel and tourism but then moved on to do svq 2 and 3 in childcare. Now im not sure i want to do either of these things. Midwifery and health visitor appeal to me greatly but i cant deovte the time to study and i HATE students lol so ive never wanted to be one! I simply have NO IDEA what i want to do.

Nicky - you make cards... are they easy to do? time consuming? fiddly? Ive been thinking about it but really... would i do it? i have all these good ideas that i never carry out!!

Im at a loss as to what im eventually going to do. and ill have to do something, shopping comes to over £100 every week now my two are eating. And fruit is so expensive, and with 2 baby mouths to feed its double... och.

Ok, so ill be off to do my morning routine now, same every day. Is it too early to open my bottle of rose wine?!?!?!?!??!!!!!

Love to all of you, and bumps too x and babies x and children x


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hi everyone  

Twinkle it must be an awful time for you and you're right everywhere you go there seem to be babies and happy families.  It just seems so unfair sometimes.  

Tracey congratulations! It's good to hear a success story and you must be thrilled!  

I've just been up to the fertility centre to follow up after the lap.  The Dr says the endometriosis was quite advanced, and alot of it (which they didn't mention in the hospital last week) all over the ovarian ligaments, and explains the rubbish periods.  Also a few cysts on one of the ovaries, which again the surgeon never mentioned, but I think overall things are ok and i know i'm v. lucky not to have endo on the tubes. 
The Dr is having a meeting tonight - and will decide then if we go on the list for IVF or go onto clomifine for 6 months.  It's all getting a bit real now like, and I'll admit that when the Dr asked for my opinion of what we'd prefer i didn't have a clue.  Clomifine sounds ok, apparently reasonable success rate but while we're trying that we're not on list for IVF, so if it doesn't work I'll be older by the time I go on the list and Dr is concerned more endo will have grown.  CONFUSED  .  In the end we sort of nodded a bit harder for clomifine and I think this is what the Dr would prefer to try.  
Anyone have some pearls of wisdom about clomifine?  Thanks again ladies    GL


----------



## tracey p

hi not good news on my part   was at the docs over weekend with cramps had to go back today and they done a pregnancy test which came back negative said i should go on tp bleed over  the next couple o days. just feelin so numb dinna ken how to tell hubby as hes workin awa in angola just now nae due hame for 6 weeks


----------



## Saffa77

Afternoon all.

Tracey    am so so sorry to hear your news!! It is so difficult isnt it.  Am thinking of youx

Geordi - oh no about the endo but good you dont have it on tubes etc.  Mine was on my ovaries and tubes and all around except for my uterus.
If it were my decision I wouldnt go for the clomid as have heard that clomid makes endo grow back at a fast pace,  I remember my endo specialist in London telling me this.  Its up to you but get your name on the waiting list and maybe try naturally or get put on zoladex or decapeptyl which stops your periods and stops endo regrowth but then that means no baby trying whilst you on these injections.  My main concern was always trying to beat have as many tries as I could before Endo would come back.  That is why i was always on decapeptyl or continuously on the pill so i wouldnt have periods and when doctor went in this last time to have a look after a year before previous lap he has said there was no new regrowth and i was still endo free.  All up to you though just my opinion.  I know cos you have endo they tend to push you up the waiting list they did that with me cos my endo was so so severe.

Hi to all else, afm feeling very very tired and seeing consultant tomorrow so am wanting them to take bloods to check iron levels as have a feeling it might be that.

Twink - welcome back and glad you had fun!  sorry to hear you feeling low i remember feeling like that too but just keep strong all your patience etc will and has to pay off sometime. 

Hi to all else - hope you all well.

Sx

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Tracey I am so so sorry to read your news and I'm sending you massive cuddles, so much harder for you too as your husband is away.  Take care of yourself petal xx


----------



## tracey p

i know this is probably denial but is there a chance the doctors test wasnt sensitive enough to pick up hormones i can only be 5 weeks max as hubby works awa, just feel in limbo think if i was bleeding then know it was over


----------



## Saffa77

Ah ok well its a good thing you not bleeding then can you not test again say tomorrow or the next day?  You right because it could still be very early the test is not picking it up.  Can you get a first response one and test again?  Really hope the doctors test was wrong!!

Sx


----------



## tracey p

forgot to say thank you for your kind words, feel alittle bit selfish only time a post when its a me post!!  i do think about you all and what u are gan through or went through!


----------



## jackabean72

Afternoon Ladies

Tracey - So sorry to hear your news and that you DH is away for so long.  Hopefully you have friends or other family who can help you through this awful time   Might be too sensitive a test, buy a early response one and try again   

Gems - So sorry to hear about your thaw, I have everything crossed for you and miracles to happen    

Twinkle - Glad to hear that you had a nice break away, so sorry to hear that your feeling so low   Your time is just around the corner 

Saffa - It must be exhausting for you feeling so tired hopefully it is your iron levels and they can get you some iron tablets   .  How r u feeling apart from that?? How's the neighbour trouble been over the weekend??

Mummy - Is there anything u have always wanted to do career wise??

Hello to everyone i've missed.

AFM- I seem to have popped again over the weekend!!! Everyone at work is commenting and I have to say i'm loving it   .  When does your belly button usual pop?  

Jxx


----------



## Saffa77

Jacka - good news about your tummy popping its such a good feeling isnt it - well my belly button popped out ages ago because of my open surgery i had last year which has made my belly button pop out sooner cos of the scar, i dont think all ladies get their belly buttons that pop out?  not too sure.  You will have to update ** with new bump pictures. 
The neighbours have been quiet as they seemed to have moved out the one flat !!! thank goodness but probably new students will be moving in this week so will see what type they are!  Have you felt any movement yet?  Im feeling more and more now but just get confused as to which one is moving now LOL.


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa - I absolutley love it.  I was in town yesterday and had people staring at me (in a good way) and I thought to myself that was me...I used to look at pregnant women with a jealous scowl.  I know how lucky I am to be where I am and hope for all of you that haven't had your miracle yet that it will happen   .  My phone has been broken so not been able to get pics on, I will see what DH's camera phone is like.  Getting my updgrade on 21st Aug so there will be no stopping me then.  I felt fluttering weeks ago but nothing recently...i'm just waiting on the kicking now   .  It must be strange not knowing which one is moving lol.  So glad that you neighbours are a bit better, hopefully if you get students again they will be A grade students who don't party lol.

I also have a question for all the pregnant ladies past and present - did anyone ever go to aqua areobics or yoga?  If so where?

Jxx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Evening Ladies,

I don't post on here much, don't quite feel part of the gang yet so I should post more.

Tracey, fingers crossed you test again and all is well  xxx big hugs xxx


AFM - after being diagnosed with 'unexplaned fertility' 6 months ago and after a wee break we decided to try naturally again so thats me been off the pill (cerazette) for 2 weeks now.  Had mega cramps a week after stopping but no bleed.  Have done a bit of searching ont internet and have found alarming info that it can still take up to a year to come out of your system.  I suppose that each person is different tho eh.

Got such a sore head tonight so gonna go have a bath and early night.

Hope everyone is well.

Speak Soon
Flip Flop Flo
xxx


----------



## twinkle123

So sorry to hear your news Tracey      It's just so unfair isn't it.  Must be even worse with DH not being here.  We're all here for you.    I recently had an ectopic pregnancy and went from being on cloud 9 to right down low so can sympathise with how you're feeling.
x


----------



## Mummy30

tracey - thinking of you xx


----------



## tracey p

hi thanx u all for messages have started bleedin so now know its over.

susan i know what u mean about being on cloud 9 then get a big thump back down.  how are u doin/feeling?.
  hope everyone else is keeping well  

has there anyone else had a few chemical pregnancies/ miscarriages and found a reason behind them?


----------



## twinkle123

Forgot to say to Geordie Lou that personally I wouldn't bother with clomid and would go straight to IVF.  I did 6 months of it and feel I just wasted 6 months.  If you do go ahead though, it's worth asking to start all your initial IVF appointments while taking clomid.  I was allowed to put my name on the IVF list earlier which meant that by the time I'd finished with clomid, I was already a few months down the waiting list for IVF.

To everyone else:  my camera died yesterday (boo hoo!) and need to buy another one.  Any suggestions about what kind to go for?

x


----------



## Geordie Lou

Thanks Saffa and Twinkle.

OMG this business is confusing!  It's great to have proper sound advice from people who have been there  

My DH reckons that the centre will want to put me on clomiphene anyway - the doc certainly seemed more keen on that option this morning anyway - which is worry bearing in mind the endo growth aspect.  I'm not sure if we'll have alot of say in it, we were told to wait for a letter to come through.  I wish I'd been more forthright in the appointment this morning, but I don't really know alot about it and felt a b it on the spot.  I had stupidly thought I'd go in and she'd confirm the endo and ask me to keep trying for a while.  Still, I'm glad things are moving forward with it.
The frustration is that apparently if I started on clomiphine i wouldn't be able to start on the IVF list until 6 months of trying on it - she said this would still be ok as I'd be just turned 33.  I know I'm still young ish but I'm V impatient and mega worried about this, and it just seems to be taking forever.  Moan moan moan...  
Saying all that though, I've been really impressed with the doc and the nurses at the centre.  I feel quite proud that we've got such a terrific centre in Aberdeen.  
Will go and get choccie it will sort my mood out completely!

Tracey, I'm so sorry you're going thoughall this - big hugs to you and hope you get all the support you need petal  

GL x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Tracey,

Big      to you. Like all said its even worse with Dh not knowing and being away.
have never experienced what you going through but my thoughts are so with you,

Love Trace xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls.

Tracey am so sorry i was really hoping that you had a faulty test   . I have had a couple of m/c's and chemical pregnancy but never looked in2 it i just put it down to my eggs or bad luck. So am not sure how u woud go about finding out why.

Gems good luck for the 2ww u never know     . Enjoy your time with ur mum and the twins.

Lainsy n dons thank you for the advice with me being worried about no knowing wot to do.

Jacks my belly button popped out really early  not sure if its coz i was so skinny tho lol My mates didnt pop out with either of her pregnancy's.

Sonia ya its scan day today let us know how u get on.

Geordie good luck with what ever option you take i dont know much about endo n that so not much help. But i do wish i had jumped straight to ivf instead of wasting 11months on clomid but thats prob coz it didnt work for me but it could for you and also mrscoops on here got her bfp with clomid and now has a little boy. I agree the nurses are lovely at the clinic.

Twinkle i had no idea about camera but am away to buy a new one this wk as long as it videos and take pics it suits me lol.

I am sooo tired but cant sleep and have major heartburn so looks like another nite of being awake am so tempted to go and clean the bathroom but don't want to wake up dp   .

Hello to everyone i have missed.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

starry - hope you got some sleep, i didnt. im struggling to sleep just now too, then A wakes up the back of 5am.  grrrrrr.  Heartburn is awful, i remember it well you can get medicine from your HV for free so you dont have to buy it. Gaviscon is what i got and i also was prescribed another which was more liquid than gaviscon but canna mind what it was called, it was good tho. Youre nearly there..... last hurdle now.  Has someone got your number to spread the good news on here


----------



## peglet

Morning.

Will try and do some personals.

roxy - Starry - I've just blown you some bubbles so you end in 7 as I noticed they weren't (someone playing silly beggers).  Noticed when I was catching up.

Gems - hoping that you are hanging in there OK.  Try your hardest to think postive, knowing that you are doing all you can.  

Twinkle - good to hear you had a good break, sounds like my type of hols, love trivial pursuit - although would love it even more if I knew the answers  - i've got a new camera, got it from JL's, can remember the make, will try and find it online and post again.

TraceyP - sorry to hear your news, hope that you managing OK - I had a chemical pg with my first round of IVF.  I started bleeding but still showed "pregnant" when I tested.  Had to have 2 blood tests to show that hcg levels were dropping.  I didn't find any reasoning behind it - just thought it was "one of those things..."  take care.

Hope everyone else is doing fine. 

AFM - back from my work travels and away to go on hols on Sat with my sis and the kids (10, 3 and 2½). Hired a static up the west coast - make sure there is a fridge for wine..... husbands are coming up at the end of the week, just in time I'm guessing as I'm sure it will be a hally racket.  

Carol - where are you going on hols?  We're away in Sept too - wouldn't it be funny if we end up in the same place  

Most - if not all of my anti natal are now producing baby no.2, only meet up with a few, but the question of "is it not about time you had another..." keeps coming up - finding it harder this time that when we were childless and people asked.  "MIND YOUR OWN" is what I want to say - but end up bumbling a heap of nonsense.

One thing that this whole palava has tought me, is never to persume things are easy - and I never ask these kind of questions to anyone......

Right - better work (only 3 days of work left!!!)

Pegs
xx


----------



## peglet

http://www.johnlewis.com/230882211/Product.aspx

Twinke - this is my camera......

/links


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Hope you all well on this very miserable day!

I am feeling knackered this morning should of just stayed in bed LOL.

Had my scan yesterday and both boys growing well, righty is a fatty LOL and lefty is smaller they both above average size and are both sapping the life out of me.  Starting to really feel tired in the afternoons its all slowly catching up to me.  But its all worth it.  The heartburn is so so bad I wake up every 2 hours or so with a fireball feeling in my stomach.  Cant eat a lot as feel like im going to pop so small meals so not putting on much weight its all just going to the bump!  Lefty is head down and righty is breech dont think righty will move around as he is too big now.  Just want the next month to go smoothly as dont want them arriving early.

Sorry no personals but thought I would update you also have severe mum brain!!! so clumsy and forgetful LOL

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

sonia - are you going for a natural birth or a section?? if twin 1 is head first its possible to go naturally....  

Just to let you know ,regarding righty being breech... C moved around in my belly right up until she was born... she was breech, transverse, head down and then at section she came bum first so she ended up breech!!  I knew then that she would live up to her name sake, madam, and i was right!!


----------



## Saffa77

Mummy - LOL at C!  I am going for C-section all the way me thinks LOL.  Not too keen for the whole labour part as it can go on for days sometimes and then have spoken to a lot of ladies on the twins thread where one baby was head down and other breech and most landed up with having the one normally and then cut open for the second!  So thought I will just bite the bullet and not chance the what if and the pain etc.  Im a wimp i know LOL. Also I sort of know what to expect with a surgery cos of all my past surgery I know this time it may be a little different as now have 2 other people to support as well as myself but my mom will be here so will be of great help.

Diane - Good luck for tomorrowxx

Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi girls,


sorry not posted for a while. Truth is still grieving really badly. Only been 6 weeks or so since losing our baby. Started to feel a lot better last week but have crashed again. Taking 3 steps forward and 2 back. Feeling quite desparate at times. Afraid 17 tx in 6 years have finally taking its toll on us physically ,emotionally and financially. Wake up with panic feeling thinking is this it this time . Time to face a childless future and its a real physical pain. The real truth is if I had the money I would try again but would leave it again for a while to heal. Doc has given me antideppressants but don't feel any better. Know its just time. Twinkle can totally empathise with you. DH and I go down beach or go to park and everywhere you turn its pregnant mums and women with buggies. Sounds really selfish I know so apologise to anyone this may offend. 


Tracey - sorry about your news, hang in there hun


Just want to thank all of you for your support in the past and your kind PMs as it truly helped me through it.
I have been lurking and it gives me a lift to hear the good news as I know exactly what you have been through to get there,


Jacq x


----------



## abdncarol

Jacq couldn't read your post and run, just want to send you a massive big hug petal and say how sorry I am for all your hurt and despair.  I know that feeling so very badly and it's just horrendous, well done you for going to the doctors and getting some help.  They say time is a healer and I know it was true for me but I know how incredibly fortunate I was to fall pregnant 3 months after losing our last little one.  My heart truly goes out to you and all I can say is just take it a day at a time and get all the support you can, you lost your much loved little baby and you will definitely have bad days.  Thinking about you xx


----------



## twinkle123

Jacq - great to hear from you again.  Can't even begin to imagine how you're feeling.  Time is a healer but I don't suppose it's something you can ever heal completely.    Sorry if I offend anyone here too, but everywhere I go just now there seems to be blossoming pregnant ladies everywhere.  There seems to be so many more just now but it's probably just more noticeable because of the skimpy summer clothes and no jackets.  I'm so fed up feeling jealous and angry all the time.

Was really annoyed on the bus today.  A woman was shouting at her son (looked about 3 or 4 years old) that he was a pr*ck and he was shouting back that she was a b*tch.  So unfair that someone like that should be a mum and there's others out there who are so desperate.   

Need to stop being so negative and become little miss positive!  Still over 3 weeks left of school holidays and have lots of little jobs to do.  If anyone's at a loose end during the next few weeks and fancies coffee/lunch at any time, give me a shout!

Off to do some ironing before Gok comes on.  Love that programme but never follow any of his advice!   
x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi girls,

Jacq, can't begin to imagine how you feeling, all i can do is send you lots of    and somehow i hope you can find the strength to drag yorselves through the tough days.

Not been through anywhere what you have but tis was my day as below>>>

We had a setback and was gutted but at least its only by a month..





































Today ARI called and said DH has to take in a sample so it can be frozen to be used as a back up incase we come across the problem of DH struggling to produce again. It will then be frozen and they will thaw a small amount to test it can survive the thaw and would be good enough to use on transfer day. all this will take about 10 days and he has his appointmnet on Tuesday. so until we get the results that they are happy with it ( and if not will have to do another sample) we cannot start the medication which in turn now means it will be ANOTHER cycle to wait which will be about 3o days time . i know its not the end of the world but so had my heart set on 26th July. And in fairness we were not told fully about this happening.

so just got to get on and thank ourselves we lucky for this chance and stay as  as we can. Still very upsetting though

Love to you all, not really in mood for anything tonight

Trace

xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Carol and Susan great to hear from you both.    Means so much to hear from my FF buddies who all know what to say. Got teary on phone to my big sis and she asked "whats up"  ? She has been through fertility tx herself in the past so not as if she's not been through it . She has given up now. She is very private and has an upwards and onwards attitude to life and expects others to be the same.


See the weather is better tomorrow and friday so will be able to get into the garden. Decided to have career break so have to find things to distract me . Suppose to go to Simpsons today to meet friend for coffee but cancelled as thought I would make ass of myself and burst into tears in public.


Susan I would def be up for coffee some time as long as this mood passes as don't want to be a despot in anyones company . Feel I need to have a good time and laugh. That woman on the bus sounds a right witch.The sad thing is her own mother probably spoke to her that way too. Cycle of abuse or what - no excuse !! 

Trace - hope the time goes in for you quickly for you and DH -


----------



## tissyblue

Gwendy   glad to have you back here. Was just thinking about you yesterday and wondering how you were getting on. As Carol says, its one day at a time. Its really rough at times when you are surrounded by mums and babies and expected just to "deal with it". I hope that we can give you as much support as FF has given to all of us. 


Trace - sorry to hear you are feeling low too. Hope all works out with your DH. Must be hard for him too.


Saffa -    x 2 to you - sounds like you have a couple of chunkers on board!


Susan - have PM'd you. I "do" coffee really well!


Was today Di's big day?? Any news??


T


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Gwendy - nice to have you back!! was thinking about you the other day as have now moved to Ferryhill so was thinking I wonder if I will bump into Gwendy at the local - we have 2 local corner shops so not sure which one you were talking about.  I can only just imagine what you  must be going through and just want to send you a huge virtual (((((((((((((((((((((((((hug))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) glad you taking it easy and trying to take one day at a time like you say time will heal xxx  

Susan - I can also understand what you feeling!  Summer is definately way harder as people are out more etc your turn has to come soon!!  

TK - sorry to hear about your setback but just think of it as upping your chances xx

Bloo - am loving the photos on ** of the holidays!  Your wee man is getting so big!

Carol - love your photos too such cheeky grin E has!  LOL

Tissy - Di is in tomorrow morning at 8am for c- section - get on ** girl and you will know whats happening .......     

Hi to all else im sitting here pigging out on Ben and Jerrys icecream!!

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

hello

gwendy - you are doing so well. you have had to go through such a rough, awful, devastating time and it will take time. A long time, if ever, for you to get over this but it will get easier.  Just take each day as it comes and if you feel like you are having a "bad" day then so what... let yourself have the bad day. We all have our bad days, i know i certainly do, and ive never had to deal with anything like you have.  So, keep your head high, we are all here for you so please dont be a stranger and if needs be let out all your frustrations on here.  xxxx


----------



## Gwendy

Sonia - have been following your progress and genuinely delighted at hearing about your two baby boys   on board. You looking swell in your photo!   Sorry to hear about bad experience with neighbours. What a nightmare, tho glad to hear some have moved out. We live near the local shop at brunswick place so will be lovely to see you around,


Mummy 30 - again thanx for your kind words and advice  


take care x x


gosh feeling better already - its good to talk with you all again - hugs to all x


----------



## tracey p

hi everyone what horrible weather think we need the sun to cheer us up a bit  

im gan to attempt some personal so sorry in advance for missing anyone out not up to this yet! and not sure how to look back messages.

gwendy please dont be hard on yourself, there is no time limit for greive i was on antidepressants last year  after we had first chemical pregnancy i hide everthing from evryone and pretended everything was ok (this was march and by november came my sister inlaw had baby) and it hit me big time i felt i had almost a break down and doc put me on tabs it did take about 4-6 weeks but did help all i wanted to do was run away and hide from the world sleep, but i found i was better to be around people cos when on my own rthats when to much time to think, really hop the tabs work for you


----------



## tracey p

dont know why i can only post short messages so here ago agin lol

peglet i know what u mean about when u havin more or whens a brother/sister comin along! i usally say not for a while but now feel like sayin mind ur own business! lol
tkbear i have found with aberdeen they seem to change things at last minute, most upsetting when uve got all excited , hoping things will work for you this treatment

susan,  know it must be so hard for you and of course the others ttc seeing people pregnant and with kids especially theones that act like they have no time for there children and they are hinderance(spell) on there life. makes my blood boil, i dont even know u to c but know with what i have read u so deserve this to be ur time nxt time keep up the positive thinkin x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girls

Well...what a day i've had!!  back to work today and can honestly say i've had the worst day ever!!
Theres a guy who i work with have done for nearly 4 years now and hes a wee sorry sole... he's a very unhappy bloke and has serious anger/mental problems... anyhoo i've been there for him after all hs tantrums and eventually got him to see someone about it.  I'm adament he's bi-polor as my sister has it and know the signs...he's got a major chip on his shoulder about everything too...
Anyhoo, this morning i was in the kitchen making a cuppa at work having a laugh he was asking how i was after my ET etc... when i cracked a comment about how he was chewing his gum with his mouth open making a noise.. (its a pet hate of mines)... this is nothing unusual with his making funny comments!!  Well he didn't take it well...he threw his mug of tea, spat out the gum and shouted at me 'i don't need to take the fecking shoite from you, i'm fecking out of here' barcged past, PUNCHED a wall and left the building!!!!  I ended up hysterical, got myself into a complete state about it!
He came back 2 hours later to say sorry and that he didn't mean it...told him to poke it!!  I told him i was scared of him and that i remember him saying in the past that when people upset him he punches walls instead of punching the people!!  So in other words he wanted to hit me!!!
I've been on to HR and demanded they do something about it...he needs serious help!
My parents are going mental!!  never a dull moment!!

Other than the situation above...i'm feeling quite well during my 2ww... i'm still thinking postive.  Am having no tingles or nothing... not even any discharge like i did last time...maybe its a good sign??

My mum flys in on Monday and i can't wait!!  shes bringing the twins...my wee cherubs!!  and they can't wait to stay with their aunty gemz and uncle kyle in their house made for small people!!  LOL.. the twins bedroom and ensuite in abu dhabi is larger than my flat...lol!!  But they find it an adventure


Susan...i cant imagine what you are going through sweetheart, please know i'm thinking of you xxx

Bloo...your holiday snaps are ace!!  Lyle looked like he had a fab time xxx

Sonia...you are looking fab in your photo on **...blooming xxx

TK...sorry about your wee setback sweetheart xxx

Peglet, Mummyof3, Tracy etc... How is everyone else??  sorry i haven't done loads of personals...am thinking of you all xxx


Goodness this is a long post for me... am watching car crash TV at its best with Katie and Alex on ITV2...lol
xxxxx


----------



## tracey p

on  monday nite i went to huntly g doc with the right ovary pain my heart rate was going through the roof and then i had a sort of fit which was really scary so was put to aberdeen as  thought it was ectopic,
  while i was scanned the doc started talking to me about my cycts and pcos i was out of it abit with pain relife but i was askin her what she was meaning and it was like u have pcos u should know and something about it being in my notes and thats the reason why im havin irregular cycles.  still abit shocked about it why ive never been to at clinic, going to speak to my doc about it, 
my hubby got home this morning feelin  better we him here infact think today has the first day since sunday ive not been crying for hours, still kinda numb about things, think i just feel kinda o grateful that it wasnt a ruptured ectopic like they expected and dinna need my tube removed  x


----------



## twinkle123

Gemz - what a day you've had!    Don't blame you for going to HR.  You can't be expected to work like that.  Hope it gets sorted out soon   

Tracey - I've got PCOS too but was never told about it from Aberdeen clinic despite being with them since 2005!  I only found out when I got my notes copied to take to another clinic.  Glad it's not ectopic although must have been pretty scary for you.   

Should really be going to bed cause I'm babysitting my 2 nieces tomorrow morning while my sister goes to the hairdresser.  Not tired though and don't really want to lie in bed wide awake listening to DH snoring! 
x


----------



## Gwendy

Hi all,


tissy blue, great to hear from you too. How u doin and little R. Thanks for the poems and video recommendation - you are a special lady!  


Gems - great to read your in 2ww. Gives us all something to get excited about. Hope work situation improves - he needs therapy!!!


Tracey - sorry you going through rough time. Glad your hubby home and by your side


Sorry if forgot anyone else on 2ww. Have to read back a bit x


----------



## Mummy30

hi all, nice day today

A got his first shoes today and a wee photo to go with them, so cute, he takes steps to me but wont go on his own, he wont be long tho. C didnt get her shoes as her feet are so small, 2 1/2 E, bless her, they have to order some in for her!

A is going to the hospital tomorrow to get tested for his egg allergy. 

thats all my news.


----------



## peglet

Bonjourno

Jacq, echo what the other ladies say, good to hear/see you back.  Don't feel embarrassed about crying in public.... my friend lost her father the end of March and I met her for coffee (along with another 2 friends) at Costa coffee in the BA centre, as it was central and she didn't have much time.  We ordered coffee and subsequently held hands and cried for about 45mins - 1hr.... we must have looked liked a right bunch of f4nny's but to  be honest we didn't care.  We were just happy to see each other and happy to be there for my friend.

I hope you understand what I mean by the above.  I'm sure people in your company wouldn't mind a hoot if you shed a tear in public with them..... 

Twinkle - furry aboots de ye bide?  I work in BOD, and live in E.....i'd happily catch a brew.....I am known to frequent Cobbs cafe in Sterling....

Gems - what a mare with the boy at your work, hope HR take this seriously.  Unfortunately now a days it's not easy to discipline people with mental health issues (is that PC?), they have to help rather than dismss - although think you've done your fair share of helping by the sounds of it.....

Tracey - hope you're ok, have the explained the pain and "fit" that you suffered, could it be anxiety?

AFM - ON HOLIDAY FROM TONIGHT Yipee..... away on my travels on Sat for a week, can't wait.  Just hope it stays dry otherwise it will be puddle splashing on the campsite 

Loads of love all....

gems - not going to be here at the end of your TWW, so wishing you loads of luck!

pegs
x


----------



## peglet

Forgot to say - sorry if i've missed something/somebody... trying to do this on the sly as i work, or pretend to work 

Px


----------



## angelina1976

Hellloooo

Fantastic news - DIANE HAS TWO TWIN BOYS!! Sorry I wish I knew how to do all the dancing teddies etc. Ladies can you do it for me.     

Di39 - Diane - has had the twins TODAY. Jack and Kyle.

Jack William arrived at 11.47 a.m. weight just over 6 lbs

Kyle Ross arrived at 11.48 weighing just under 5 lbs

All well - Kyle has gone to neo-natal until as his temp and blood sugar are low.

Sorry not been on for ages. Been having some time out.

Angela xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya just a quickie to wish Di a huge congratulations, 2 boys, fantastic!  Delighted for you, sending you a big mahooosssiiiivvveee cuddle.
Have lovely holidays girl, hope the weather is nice for you.
Stepchildren leave tomorrow so back to normality next week for me and Eva, she'll be bored being just me and her again.  
Have lovely weekends everyone xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Massive congrats to Di. you must soooooooooo over the moon.

i am feeling much better today, managed to balance all the negative thoughts and turn round to positive. !! not an easy thing to do but it is for the best that we get absolutely everything as perfect as poss before the treatment and can't even contemplate getting to transfer day and have no sperm.
So its an overnight stay in hotel on Monday night to relax ourselves to get a super duper sample to be frozen.

Trace
xx


----------



## starrynight

Congrats diane 2      Love the names.xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls i havent read back properly yet never slept much last night was really worried as hadnt felt baby move since yesterday morning so was up all the nite worried!! My craving is ice poles so normally she moves alot with the cold but that didnt work either so this morning i phoned hospital and had to go up to be monitord and guess wot she started moving!! Lol i felt such a fraud and a idiot    i was so glad to feel her tho. They told me i would prob feel her less due to getting bigger and less room and if i was worried to go up again dont think i should bother if it happens again tho coz felt like i was wasting there time.

Nicky enjoy your holiday doubt i will pop before you get back tho il pm you my number.

Will be back in a bit to read back girls.

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Starry that must have been so scary for you petal, so glad your little bambino is fine.  Don't feel stupid, I bet they get that all the time and it's the right thing to do for sure.  Can't believe you are due in 3 weeks, so exciting!!  Another little girl to join our small group amongst all the gorgeous boys.  
xx


----------



## twinkle123

CONGRATULATIONS DIANE ON THE BIRTHS OF JACK & KYLE

     

Susan
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

CONGRATULATIONS DIANE on the birth of your very special twin boys, Jack and Kyle!!!  Well done, take time to recover and enjoy these first precious weeks as time flies xxxxx


----------



## starrynight

Thanks carol there was alot of people at the ward so i hope they were there being paranoid like me lol But i was goin off my head with worry and i have got this far i didnt want to take any chances or spend the day crying with worry!! Love the new pics of eva on face book she is such a smiley baby.

Sonia ya on seeing your boys again not long till ur 4d scan now bet you cant wait. I was thinking today with you having twins wonder if you will get a cs round about the same time as diane. I love ur bump pics i have given up taken any as i look so tiny lol.

Gwendy nice to hear from you hunnie.  

Peg thanks for the bubbles am not sure who keeps changing them lol. Enjoy ur holidays.

Mummy30 ya on A getting new shoes and c having to get some orderd to fit bless. Hows r getting on with his bike? Does he want out in it all the time now?

Tk enjoy ur stay in hotel on monday and am sure the sample with be super duper to be frozen for tx.

Trace i have pcos it was the ivf nurses that told me after seeing the clomid nurses for nearly 2 years they always said i didnt have it but i could always see it on the screen and had dodgy periods.

Hi to everyone i have missed.xx


----------



## Lainsy

Brilliant news Di - welcome Jack and Kyle.  Love the names - I wanted Jack for a boy but dh didn't like it!

Starry glad everything ok, always best to get things checked so don't feel like a fraud   

Mummy30 lovely hearing about A getting his new shoes and so cute that C has to get hers ordered to fit!  Must arrange to pop round some time so you can meet Jamie as it is ages away until the next meet in September and Jamie getting so big already - he is 4 months old tomorrow, I don't know where the time has gone.

Roxy and Peglet enjoy your hols   

  to anyone needing them.  Just back from being home to Inverness for a few days so just been reading back and so many pages to catch up on!  Sorry for not many personals, will never manage to remember everything that has been happening since I've been away!


----------



## Mummy30

Elaine - you are welcome to come round anytime!  

Starry - yeah R is wanting on his bike all the time now. He is still gaining confidence for his "big bike" but he has done me proud. His best friend is almost riding his bike too so he is delighted at that!!  

and yeah, please dont think you are being silly by calling the unit if you dont feel movements, thats what they are there for.  My best pal called me about a month before her little one was due as she had stomach pains but not labour. I told her to call, she didnt want to look paranoid, but she called and ended up having her beautiful boy 4 hours later!!  So always call them as you never know!!


----------



## Saffa77

Morning all

Wow Di great news so it was 2 boys after all then - lovely names too!! Hope you bring your 2 bundles of joy home soon and you not too sore!     YAY!!!

Starry - Yes my 4D is on the 1st of August CANT wait - am starting to really feel uncomfortable with hip pain and back pain and couldnt fall asleep last night so had DP rubbing my back and got me a warm cup of milk which got me drifting off.  Its sitting at work the whole day that is killing my back!  Am looking at working until the 20th August then taking my 3 weeks leave then maternity leave after CANT WAIT!! not long to go.  Saw the midwife yesterday who gave me my MATB1 form which felt so surreal!  and then took bloods for my iron just to check then heard their 2 heartbeats and she got a right full blown kick from left LOL it was funny   

Mummy - so cute about A's little shoes oooooooooh!

Starry - I would of done the exact same if i was you you must of been nipping!  dont worry what they think they must have this happen all the time so glad little miss is ok PHEW - bet you had a good sleep last night.  Yeah have also heard that the last few weeks movements tend to slow down because they run out of space.  How long left now? - did you say you going natural?

Roxy and Peglet - holidays YEAH!! enjoy them!!!!

Gwendy - still dont know the corner shop LOL i am near the one just off polmuir road  think its on bright street - always have 2 guys working there and near the one in the corner of bank street im inbetween those two. 

Gems - How you feeling still hanging in there when is OTD?      

AFM its DPs bday on Saturday so going to dinner on Saturday night then he is off for 3 days to london hate being on my own at this time but at least have my cat to sleep next to me and keep me company LOL.

Happy Friday all and hi to all i have missed   

Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Di - great to hear your news- congratulations    lovely names x x


Saffa  - i am near brunswick store on brunswick place not bright street lol   - maybe see you when walking my choc lab 


            dog. Have a great weekend x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Hope you all had a good weekend!!

Gwendy yes its the one on brunswick road i know of we have friends that live on bright street which is the next road on the right.  

Well i am feeling knackered!!! I can slowly feel the tiredness creeping in!  especially in the afternoons just want to lie down and do nothing went shopping at the big tescos and my oh my was shattered afterwards!  cant do it anymore and think will be ordering online from now on or DP needs to come help me.  

We went car shopping this weekend and got a vauxhall zafira its huge!  7 seater LOL but we wont used the 2 seats right at the back you just slot them down and it converts into a MAHOOOOOOOOOOsive boot!  so glad to get rid of our tiny focus!  no ways could we fit 2 seats and buggy in there and it was so old too.

Otherwise hope you all well.  It was DPs bday yesterday and we went to Tolbooth in Stonehaven YUM and bumped into Hazel from clinic walking her dog she is just so lovely and dosent forget you!  

DP is away to london for 3 days dont like being on my own and so scared the boys make an early appearance dunno why!!!  just want to get to my next milestone of 30 weeks and will feel safer - its just that i have the girl at work who had her girls at 26 weeks!!! and another aussie friend who had her boys at 27 weeks were one didnt make it!  Anyways PMA all the way.  Am 26 tomorrow so take it one day at a time.

Hi everyone!!

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

hey son

come on girl.... tired get out there, get to the gym, its easy!! haha, just kidding, i remember the shattered feeling well. You take it easy now, swimming was a great help to me, have you tried that? Hope you like the zafira, we would have got that if we just had 2 kids but we couldnt fit 3 seats along the back in the zafira. But the boot is massive and you will need it!

Hope everyone is well and DI's smashers are doing well too x


----------



## Mummy30

hey, can i direct you all to a new thread that ive started about places to eat... check out the aberdeenshire board. thanks, just incase, if you are like me and never check on the board for other threads!!!  I often miss them as i just read in here...


----------



## twinkle123

Hello lovely ladies.

Sonia - can't even begin to imagine how tired you must be feeling.  Make sure you take it easy    Yeah, Hazel is just lovely.  They all are really.  There's a nurse from the clomid side at the clinic (where I haven't been for years) and she recoginsed me a few months ago at tesco and was asking how we were getting on.  Amazing really, they must see so many people.

Well, it's my grandma's 93rd birthday today so were all round at my mum and dad's for a meal.  She's doing really well for her age.  Still walks about waving her stick instead of using it!  She's getting a bit forgetful now but I suppose that's to be expected from someone that age.  It's just so stressful though with her being there and my 2 nieces.  She loves them to bits but doesn't have much patience for a 1 year old and 4 year old running around constantly.  Constantly nagging at them to not touch things, not to climb on things, not to take toys from eachother.  They are just normal children and are doing nothing wrong but she doesn't see it like that.  
Anyway, home now for some peace and quiet.

It's my anniversary tomorrow so we'll be going out for a meal somewhere.  Don't know where yet, will see what happens.  Meeting a friend for coffee at Tinderbox in Union Square.  Never been there before.

Love to everyone
x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Evening ladies,

hope you all a good weekend. had a very special day with my sis and her wee daughter of 9 wekks and was so lovely.

Hitting the road again  tomorrow for Aberdeen, appointment on Tuesday and hoping my DH gets a good sample all ready for ET. we hope the small amount they test to thaw will survive the thaw well and then i can get going with all the medication and hope to start on 19th August !! more waiting but all part of our life here on FF. waiting waiting .....

Love Trace


----------



## Lainsy

Saffa - tesco online is the way to go, I do it all the time now and it is so much easier.  Check out the web for money off vouchers too, I usually find ones for £10 off a £50 shop.  I remember Hazel too, she is lovely.  Great news about the new car - I had picked my pram and said if it didn't fit in the boot of the car I would have to get a new car as I wasn't changing my pram, unfortunately it fitted in the car I have!

Mummy30 I have replied to your thread - thanks for pointing it out as I noticed there were 6 new threads/posts that I wouldn't have noticed otherwise, like you I tend to forget to check the board!

Tkbear - good luck for Tuesday, sure everything will go well.

Not much happening, quiet weekend - dh had a bucks night last night with his work.  I knew he was pretty drunk when I kept getting text after text telling me how much he loved me etc etc when he was on his way home   .

Having a clear out of my bedroom tonight, can't believe how much stuff I collect - anyway I have a clearblue digital pregnancy test which has a use by of October 2010 so if anyone will use it pm your address and I will post it to you.  Don't like to just bin it


----------



## twinkle123

Elaine, do you know you can get notifications of new posts started on the Aberdeenshire thread?  It's just done the same way as when you asked to be told about new replies to this one.
x


----------



## gmac2304

what I do girls IS, I bookmark the AberdeenShire home page in my Favourites folder...when I go onto it, it tells me which topics have 'new' posts on them! hope this makes sense... xx


----------



## Lainsy

Susan I didn't know that - so thanks, I've now done that, I should take the time to read things more !

If you just click notify on the aberdeenshire page it will notify you of all threads on that board - I worked that out thanks to Susan


----------



## twinkle123

Glad to have helped.  I aim to please!   
x


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies just got my blood results back and yip my iron levels are down so need to get on tablets.  No wonder i feel like I cant be bothered with anything!! but no they didnt want to take bloods until my 29 weeks scan I had to ask them if we could have it done as i feel really tired!  

Thats all from me, too tired to do personals or think LOL.

Happy Monday all!

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Sonia glad you got an answer and you will now perk up with your tablets!


----------



## Saffa77

yes just got them am on 3 tabs a day - seriously hope they perk me up - great Hellooooooooooooo constipation!!!!!  WIll have to get prunes and apricots and munch them at work!  Dont want to get piles on top of it all!    mummy you were on iron tabs did you have constipation?  any tips?? did they perk you up?

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

saffa - hi, nope i didnt really suffer whilst on iron. they do turn poops black tho lol.  they did perk me up tho. and in the end they were so low after the birth and losing a lot of blood that i ended up with a transfusion.


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone

Can I please ask for a little advice.  I am starting to take menapur tonight, at long last, 12 days later than I was supposed to but hey, better late than never!!  I am just wandering whether it is better to take bruserelin & menapur at the same time of the day or am I better to space then out?

Many thanks in anticipation of your help

Bethliz


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Bethliz.  Yeah, good to hear you're starting tonight.  I've always taken both of mine at the same time.  Just gets them both out of the way at once and saves having to take the needles bin etc out twice.  The menopur is better in an evening so that if you have a blood test in the morning, your dose can be altered for the evening.

Just back from a meal out with DH to the Brig o' Don for our anniversay.  7 years today - can't believe how quickly it's flown by although just another reminder that it's 7 years since we started TTC!
x


----------



## Bethliz

Thanks Twinkle,  I'm glad to hear its ok to do them both at once as that is my preferred option, I agree, getting it over and done with is the best idea.  Last year I was not taking bruserelin as GCRM did not use it. (You must already know that, sorry!)  It seems very odd to me that you take both at the same time but hey I'm sure they know what there doing so  just got to follow  doctors orders!  I'm just so glad to finally get onto this stage after a twelve day delay, I'm sure thats not much in the greater scheme of things but I definatly won't know the result now before I go back to school   I don't know about you but these holidays feel like they are flying by!  I hope you are enjoying the break and getting plenty of rest, you must surely have been needing it after your recent ordeal.  Is there any possibility that your next treatment may tie in with the october holidays?

Glad you had a nice meal with DH.  I went out with my DH on Thursday for a belated aniversary meal, we just didn't quite get round to it on the 10th July.

I'm looking forward to this week as I don't need to make any trips to aberdeen and DH is on holiday so we should get something that resembles a proper break.  If the weather improves we hope to go to Skye for the day and take our lovely springer spaniel for a long, long walk, and tire her out for once!

Thanks again for the advice

take care

Bethliz


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Morning Girlies

Just a quickie from me...not in the best of humors today and can't be bothered working... mental boy is still in the office and everyone is too scared to even talk to him!!  Feeling rather intimidated by it all!!  So much for my relaxing 2WW!!!  My boss didn't want to pull him up about it incase he 'sets him off'!!! FFS i  work for a global offshore company!! HR are feckin useless that they find it acceptable that he's got away with it!!!!  NOT HAPPY!!

I'm having no twinges or anything this time...not even AF pains like i did last time either!!  Maybe a good sign.... i don't know...still got 4 days to go until test day!!

Mother arrived home yesterday from abu dhabi with my nephews... went to see her last night at 4.30 and left at 7.30... she left a snippy message on my ******** calling me an ungratful brat fro leaving early after i received gifts from her and my dad...so now i'm in a tizz with it all... i had to drive from ellon last night and drop off family before i got home....bearing in mind i get up just before 6am every morning and i'm knckered!!  Was also late in taking my medication by nearly 3 hours!!
Its just seems i'm annoying everyone at the moment....  i just can't seem to please these days!! 
Sorry for the moan...but i'm so emotional at the moment!!

As for DH he went and defrosted and cooked ruddy leftover stew last night and completely stank out the flat....it actually woke me up!!  Strong smells make me feel really sick at the moment..lol

How are everyone??  Sorry for no personals, just felt like i needed a vent...i so don't want to be in the office today!!


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls hope everyone is ok xx

Sonia glad you got tablets hope you will get some of your energy back now its just aswell you asked them to do your bloods!! Lol as for piles i ended up with them and that was without iron tablets lol Woke up one morning an cud hardly walk!!! That was at 35wks all gone now tho but i hear alot of women get them after the birth from pushing but since you having a cs you shud be fine.

Beth good luck with your tx.xx

Gems when is your test date?

xx


----------



## starrynight

Gems we posted at same time. Hope you have a better day today and things are looking good for testing!!! Have you been tempted to test yet? I was on your ** and noticed we both went to the same school but i cant say i ever reconized you lol We must have both lived in the same place a little crappy town where everyone knows everything lol.

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

teehee starry....i take it you are talking about a wee coastal village?  i was there from the ages of 14 to 20...i know what you mean about everyone knowing your business...  I'm 31 my sister also went to same school shes just turned 29...you maybe know her, not sure how old you are...x

I haven't tested yet...haven't even been tempted as i've got it into my head that its not going to work.... i'm hoping that the no twinges etc and strong smells making me sick are a good sign.  I just think i've been through so much crap these last few days that ive ruined chances with all the upset..

How you doing?
xx


----------



## starrynight

LOL yip am spkn about there am 26 so i prob went to the school after you had just left. I still go thro there every wk coz thats where mum dad sisters ect live but doubt i could ever move back!! The smell thing is looking good thats the 1st think that i noticed with me i really hope       this is your turn. I know all the stress you have had lately prob hasnt helped things but just think people don't even know they are pregnant and do things for wks after a bfp so am sure you will be fine. 

Am fine thanks last nite is the 1st time i slept all nite in wks woohoo!! Am just counting down the days now.

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Gems - oh no!!! hope it all settles for you and you dont get too stressed maybe the smell thing is a good sign you never know.  I never had symptoms so cant really say anything.

Starry - YAY almost your time how exciting. Glad you had a good sleep im already starting to battle to fall asleep as you feel like you squashing the babies when you lie on the sides as its hard and then you can feel them moving between the mattress and your skin so funny.  Having another drip tomorrow aaaaaaaargh as the last drip did nothing for my raised Natural Killer cells so am hoping this hasnt affected the boys growth!  so tired of these drips but am hoping this is my last one!  Still on clexane too should be finished with those at 31 weeks.

Hi to all else!

Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Afternoon Girls

Goodness me its quite on here...  today is dragging big time in the office!!  doesn't help that i'm sweating like a pig...yuk!!
still no AF pains or anything... could this be a good sign??  Test date only 3 says away now and i'm beside myself with worry with it all... is it possible not to have period beforehand and still not get that much wanted BFP?  Would be great if we could be knocked out for the 2WW so we don't have to go through this torture.  had a massive argument with DH yesterday over absolutley nothing...poor bloke!!  I was just a horror towards him... 

How is everyone??

xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

hi everyone

just back from a  nice day out at rambo land with my pals and our kids, manic to say the least!!

Was a bit annoyed as the big drop slide for the big kids wasnt opened. I asked why and there is only 1 staff member for the mornings so it only opens in the afternoons (peak time so they say, doesnt matter that its school hols). I was fuming, the lady who worked there was a miserable bat and my poor DS was upset at it being closed. I paid £8.50 to take my 3 kids into rambo land and expected everything to be open. I wouldnt have minded if there was a sign saying it was closed in the mornings or they should knock a token off if its shut.  The lady just says mr cadona makes the rules..... Well Mr Cadona, you will be expecting my complaint letter very soon. 

Not much news from me, C walked a wee bit on her own in ramboland, thats the first time shes done it on her own accord. Trying her out with hairbands just now to get her used to wearing them as her fringe is way past her eyes.... its not going that well!!!  If its not her pulling them out then A is poking at them!! At present they are fighting over my hair brush trying to brush their hair!


----------



## chucklemuch

Hi Everyone

well we've had a bit of a journey since the last time I posted. went through all the tests and stuff at Aberdeen just to be told that the waiting list is currently 2 years for donor sperm for IUI. Decided in the end to go to Nuffield with Dr Low. Things moving A LOT faster with them. Had a ridiculous struggle to try and get all the test results from NHS. They kept telling us that there was no such thing as lab reports any more, that they just get emails from the labs saying that everything was fine, but of course Nuffield had to get a copy of the full results before they could accept them. 
The nurses at Nuffield really stepped up to the mark though, they argued with our GP Surgery and the Labs directly until this week when they finally called to say that they now had all the results they needed and we got the green light for treatment!
No waiting list at Nuffield as they still have a few donors locally, so we've picked our match (really good one!) and we're just waiting for DW's next cycle which should be in the next 2 weeks.

So we're one BIG step closer, lets just hope it works.....

Will let you know how it goes.

CXX


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls xx

Gems oh not long till test date!! Am not sure about the not bleeding thing but things are looking good for you. Lol at being horrible to dp i have been like that for months we have argued so much more since i got pregnant (well i have argued he just listens and that makes me worse).

Chuckle not long to go now wishing you loads of luck.

Mummy30 that places annoys me i took my niece a couple of wks ago and the slide was closed i think thats the best part for the kids aswell and there was no sign up to say it was closed but i think there should have been. It did open but by that time we were just away to leave. Did they reply to your email? Ya on c taken a few steps i love hearing stories about the twins coz they are always so funny the best yet has to be the pics on nap time in there cots lol.

Sonia is that the last of your drips now? I know what you mean with the milestones i used to think i wanna get 2 24wks then 28 ect now i just want my baby out lol. Cant wait to see your pics from your 4d scan will you be putting them on **?

Jacks cant be long till you scan now either.

Hows all the babies doing? 

Fiona and nicky hope your enjoying your holidays.

mrscoops hows the head        .

Hi to everyone i have missed lainsy,carol,bloo,peg,sns,twinkle,may,gwendy sorry to anyone i have missed.xx

Not much from me have a scan on monday just to check babies size. Am just wanting baby out now am at the stage of gettting worried something will go wrong coz am so close to the end am guessing its normal to think this or its just me and my paranoia back again.xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi.  Just did a huge post and pressed 'cut' so only doing the shortened version now!

Chuckle - great to hear from you again.  Good that things are moving forward for you.  I know what it's like trying to get results from Aberdeen.  We've now moved clinic to GCRM in Glasgow and there are so many extra more tests they do but I still needed copies of some others from Aberdeen.  That's good about the short waiting list too - 2 weeks is a bit better thatn 2 years!!!    Lots of luck to you   

Starry - Hope you're doing okay.  Bed you're hoping the next few weeks just zoom by!   

Mummy - Grrr to Mr Codona.  You'd think everything would be open just now seeing as it's the school holidays or is that just to obvious!!!   

Big list of things to do today.  Been having a massive clear out so lots to go to the skip, order a new bedstead, washing, ironing, relatives to visit..... Don't know how I find the time when it's not the school holidays!   

xxx


----------



## AngelaR

Hi Chucklemuch - whereabouts is Nuffield and how did you go about contacting them?  I'm very, very new and still trying to digest all the info at the moment and wasn't aware I could go anywhere else other than to Aberdeen.

Many thanks


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey!

Well I've just spoken to a nurse at the Ab. fertility centre and have been reffered for clomid, not IVF yet.  Will be on clomid max of 6 months, and then if that doesn't work think again and probs go onto list for IVF.
Just REALLY hope i magically get pregs this month and then I won't have to start on clomid - it doesn't sound like much fun to me.  Appointment on 9th Aug to sort it all out.

Hope you get all your things done Twinkle, weekends are the same, I spend half of them sorting out things that I should get done during the week!  I bet your house looks imaculate after you've finished today.
Thinking of you Gems, really hopign you get the BFP!

Sorry to everyone I'll have missed - in haste!  

GL xx


----------



## abdncarol

Just a real quickie as waiting on my antenatal girls arriving with all the little ones, all the toys are set up and ready for the fun to begin, I must be mad!!
Just wanted to say welcome to Angela, keep chatting, this place will be so helpful to you petal and we're a friendly bunch.
Starry please don't feel paranoid, I was exactly the same, every stage was a huge milestone and then I was worried until I knew Eva had been checked over and everything was okay.  I wish I'd enjoyed my pregnancy more but that's easy to say with hindsight, now she's here and doing fine but I was a nervous wreck throughout the 42 weeks I was pregnant.  Not long to wait now and then you will just give a huge sigh of relief when your perfect little baby is born, so so special.  Big hugs.
Right best dash.  Good good luck Gems, be thinking about you!!
Big cuddles to everyone and sorry for not more personals, I'm rubbish these days but always reading to see how everyone is doing.  Too addicted to ******** though!!
Carol
xxxxx


----------



## Mummy30

starry - they still stand up in their cots but now they bars are full of teeth marks!!!


----------



## tkbearlowey

Very quick post as at work,

Cant remember if i said i was in Aberdeen on Monday/Tuesday as DH had to do a sample to be frozen as back up for transfer day. They were going to thaw a wee bit and see if it thawed ok.

Anway

ARI called me today, DH's sample   thawed out very well, 70% concentration and 39% mobilty so very very happy with this result  .
Obviously, we are hopeful we won't need this as hope to do fresh on the day, but its a fantastic back up. Feel so happy and that wee bit closer to our dream. So i think i will be starting the pill around 21 August. so thats only 23 days away !!


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah, good news tkbearlowey.    Hopefully you won't need it but as you say, at least it's there as a back up if needed. 
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi girls

Just a quickie to say that i tested this morning and got a BFN   am devestated!!  I'm with my mum just now, shes being ace... so glad shes here.  She said we'll get another test on Monday to try again...lol as you never know.  i still have no AF pains or anything...but personally i'm just clutching at straws.  
I'm out in Ellon spending the weekend with my fab nephews who will cheer me up.

Have a fab weekend girls xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya all

Gems so sorry    its horrible isnt it.  I have heard that sometimes af can take ages to come after a BFN but test again as you never know.  So good to have your mom though!!  Definately make you feel a wee bit better.

We got our car today so stoked!  so spacious LOL am loving it.  Had our Greek come dine with me at our house yesterday and suffered the whole night with HEARTBURN!!! nothing was helping so am feeling knackered now!  Yay 4D scan tomorrow    cant wait.

Hi to all.

Lainsy - oh so cute about the first tooth!!!


Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Gems so sorry to hear your news, sending you big big hugs and will keep my toes and fingers crossed that you get better news on Monday.  Like Sonia said so glad your mum is there with you hon.
Sonia poor you with your heartburn.  Good luck tomorrow, I bet it will be so so special seeing your special babies.
Just a quickie as in the middle of ironing whilst Mike baths Eva and then takeaway time, diet starts for real tomorrow.
Have nice weekends everyone.
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Gems - so so sorry to hear your news.    It's never easy is it?  Glad your mum is with you.  Take care of yourself.

Sonia - yay for the new car and not so yay for the heartburn!

Just wrote a huge post and then the computer crashed!  Had ranted and raved about my parents and sister which did me the world of good writing it down.  Seeing it written down though, proved how petty it all was so won't even bother typing it all again!  Basically we had my niece to stay overnight and took her to satrosphere this morning.  Once we'd dropped her off home again this afternoon I started getting really down thinking about how we should be doing all these things with our own children.   

In the middle of rearraning furniture in the bedroom just now before we order a new bedstead.  It's slightly bigger than the one we've got just now so needs a bit more space.

Hope everyone's well
x


----------



## Lainsy

Gems so so sorry to hear your news - it's never easy but glad your mum is here with you   

Sonia glad your liking your new car but shame you have heartburn, hope you get rid of it soon.

Twinkle your time will come - it has to!  I've never known anyone who can be so thoughtful to each and every one of us when we have good / bad news etc and with everything you have gone through too.  You deserve it so so much and it will happen one day    

Not much happening here - going into work Mon and Tues morning and then Wed and Thur all day to cover holidays as they have no-one!  It's going to be weird but good I think knowing it's only for a few hours - just realised I'm never going to be able to type with my nails as they have grown long since I stopped work, might have to file them down a wee bit    Off to Inverness again next Friday - my great-nephew's 3rd birthday party and Jamie's been invited!  His first birthday party so I have bought him a cute little outfit.  For those not on ** - Jamie got his first tooth through today - daddy felt it when Jamie was chewing his finger although I didn't believe him at first but sure enough there it was.  I can't believe it, he's been drooling like made and chewing on everything but teeth haven't really bothered him, think I've only put bonjela on twice - what a good little boy I have!

  to everyone else - hope you are all having a great weekend.


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle I agree with everything Lainsy has said, your time will come, I'm convinced of it and then you will look back and appreciate it all the more because of the hard road you've been down.  Big hugs xx
Lainsy yippee for J, what a clever boy he is!  Eva has 6 now and we've no problem at all with hers, not even used a bit of gel or powders but know my chums babies have suffered and some of theirs don't have any teeth at all yet and they're ages with Eva.  
Away for an early night, had a wee bottle of red wine so nice and mellow and away to read my book in bed.
Big hugs to all
xx


----------



## starrynight

Gems am so sorry    hope you can try and enjoy the weekend with your mum.xx

Twinkle a    for you 2. When are you thinking of starting tx again? I know its so unfair you have tried for so long and now you are having to pay for it all your self when all you want is a baby. I really know i am one of the lucky ones on here and i found it hard doing 2 tx but you have done so much more and totally deserve a little one i really hope your nxt tx works and     it wil.

Sonia cant wait to see pics of your little men.

Lainsy ya on jamie having his 1st tooth.

Carol i saw the pics of eva on ** so cute always in2 sumink she shouldnt be lol.

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all 

Just a quick one the boys didnt play ball and were not facing us at all!  they were full on sleeping and we tried waking them up and nothing they just didnt want to be disturbed, have to go back on Tuesday - we got a glimpse of lefty but only half his face and he looked so cute!  The good thing though is that they are growing well and they both weigh over 1 kg which i think is just over 2.2 llbs so happy with that.  Righty has his bum over lefties face LOL - they havent moved around much so just think they having a lazy sunday - lets see what Tuesday brings.  They didnt charge us anything for over half an hour of scanning they really really nice there!  and go through everything with you.

Anyways back later for personals.

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Sonia naughty boys you have lol!  I couldn't help but laugh at righty having him bum over lefties face - are you going to tell them that when they are older?!!!  At least you get to see them again on Tuesday   

Starry not long now - how exciting for you, bet you can't wait to meet your little  .

Jamie now has his 2nd tooth through - mummy noticed it this afternoon when he was lying on the floor smiling.  Suppose I better see if I have anything to fit me to wear to work tomorrow - it's only a few days though so it wont really matter!  Looking forward to the afternoon as Jamie going to meet some very special friends - mummy30 and her babies - Jamie is all excited !


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies (and gent)

SO SO sorry haven't poted on here in ages life just  busy busy busy with L - he is on  the go ALL the time - but loving it it is such a funny age/stage - tiring but enjoyable.

Always trying to get on and read up on everyones news but as I said lucky to get five mins peace nowadays lol 

Sorry it didn't work out for you this time Gems     

Hope all our pregnant ladies are keeping well and hugs to all other ladies and babies etc etc off for bathtime - for both L and Me - hopefully wont leave it so long next time and might manage MORE personals always thinking of you all xxx

Bloo x


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - sleepy boys you have there. Don't blame them - this weather makes for a very sleepy day!  That's good that you get to go back and try again on tuesday.   

Well done Jamie on the 2nd tooth.    Enjoy tomorrow.  No matchmaking of Jamie and Caitlin - they're too young!   

Starry - we've to wait 3 months from getting my methotrexate injection but will start again as soon as we can.  September at the earliest.  Wow, just realised that's next month!!!!!!    Might see if I can try and tie it in with the October summer holidays.  The school's not letting my have paid leave for appointments anymore and being a teacher, I don't have the opportunity of using holiday leave etc.  So unpaid leave it is.   

Went to Dobbies for lunch with a friend today but other than that have been lazing about inside.  Not really the weather to be leaving the house!
x


----------



## Mummy30

lol at the matchmaking, C would eat J alive the way she is carrying on!!! what a madam she is! Still no walking here either.. lazy babies! Looking forward to it elaine x

ive not been on much as laptop charger is broken. The pc is in our bedroom and its not safe for babies to be in here so i cant get on much. 

Gemz - oh honey... take good care of yourself, glad your mum is there with u x


----------



## Saffa77

Morning all

Am sitting here at work half asleep!!!! My back is killing me as are my hips!! am worried how i am going to cope till the end!!  I have a small frame and am all bump at the moment cant wait to finish work!  - Hit another milestone today am 27 weeks.......3rd TRIMESTER am happy my next BIG milestone is 32 weeks just want to get to that milestone and hope there is no early appearance.

How are all and how was alls weekend.  

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZ

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah Sonia!!!!  How did you manage to get to 27 weeks so quickly?!? Amazing!   

Sooooooooo tired today!!!!! Ended up in A&E with DH last night until 4am.  He's got an absess and has the most swollen cheek you've ever seen!  All the way from his mouth to his eye.  Finally got to bed at 4.30 this morning and had to get up again at 6.00 for him to be admitted to ward 45.  He's getting the tooth and absess removed today. He was crying with the pain last night.  Not nice.   

Anyway 90 minutes of sleep just isn't enough for me!  Walking round in a daze.

Hope C and J's matchmaking is going well today!   
x


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls 

Sonia ya milestone!! Hope your boys aint camera shy 2moro xx

Twinkle hope dh is ok not so good on the lack of sleep tho there is nothing worse.

Sorry not much personals but hi to everyone.

Well had my scan today baby still on the small side her growth has slowed down again!! The consultant tried to do a sweep today but my cervix was just open a little bit so she wasnt able to do a proper sweep but did open my cervix up! I need to go back to hospital on wed and sat for the heartbeat ctg things then am back monday for a doppler scan and a sweep and if nothing happens am being induced on wed the 11th my due date.

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle - oh no poor DH- the pain!!! I can only imagine!!!! anything to do with teeth and abscesses are PAIN!!  27 weeks for me has gone by slowly! LOL just want to get over the danger period as its so common for twins to arrive early and dont want that.


Starry - wow girl thats it only a few days left!!!! are you excited?? its everything ready?  Also hope they not camera shy yesterday.  Today they seem to be really active inside yesterday they were so quiet hope they active again tomorrow.  

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Evening girls.

Twinkle sorry to hear about your dh - hope everything went well for him today and he is feeling better!  I am sure you will give him plenty tlc   

Starry - how exciting, not long now, great that you wont go over your due date!

Saffa - hope your boys play for the camera tomorrow.  Your boys might not come early, might be like me and be 2 days late   

Well today went quite well at work - felt like I'd never been away, it's amazing how you don't forget!  Jamie had a great afternoon with Mummy30 and A & C - in fact they tired him out as he is now sound asleep in bed


----------



## peglet

Morning everyone..... 

Back from hols.  Had a blast, athough it rained EVERY day, however, it's my 30th year to the west coast, so kind of know the score, so had packed lots of waterproof gear.  Kids had a blast, and my sis and I got on great, think the wine at night helped!

Saw Di's announcement in the paper when I was away, and was like "I know who she is!!!".... Congrutulations Di!!

Gems, so sorry to hear your news....    By the way I also lived in a coastal town and went to Ellon...... although i'm slightly older than you    ...

There has been so much going on in the last week.... so just want to say a big HELLO to everyone...

Pegs
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girls

Finally hit me this morning that my treatment didn't work...my AF arrived through the night and have been a state since.  i'm in alot of pain....forgotton how sore my AF was..  Phoned Lorraine this morning and will be going in for a review and in the next couple of weeks with a lady called Hazel as Lorraine is retiring!! Because i've now had one treatment i may only have to wait 6 months depending on donors so DH and i have decided to go for it.  
My sister arrived from abu dhabi yesterday with her fiance!!  we went for a dress fitting...and the dress i had orded in especially for her was stunning...  me and my mum cried!!  bubbling wrecks we are...lol...  we're going out for a family meal tonight to the light of bengal....yummmy!!  to meets my sisters fiances family...should be fun!!

how is everyone doing??  So glad the sun is shining today....finally xxxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi girls

Gems sending HUGE hugs but glad you are staying upbeat and positive and focussing on going for it again - good luck xxx

Twinke - eeeek absess feel for you DH ive suffered from that but not to his extent and it is v v painful - I couldn't swallow was that swollen thankfully antibiotics did it for me - hope he is on the mend soon.

Sons - you take care of yourself - feel up and DP running after you I hope (o:

Just a quicky as L tryin g to "help" me type......

HUGS to all 

Bloo xx


----------



## starrynight

LOL @ sonia on ** you make me laugh!!

Sorry this is gonna be a me post. Well as you know the consultant tried to do a sweep on monday but didnt manage properly as my cevix was still kinda closed well i had hospital today for my ctg and told the midwife i have been bleeding since monday and lost my plug or had my show yesterday morning. so she got the doctor and she said she would try another sweep and managed i am 2cm dilated (boy did it hurt!!! am scared of labour now lol) So now am bleeding even more   . I was having tightings of the ctg thing but not regular. So plan of action is induction for friday @2pm now if i havent went before then. I would much rather go myself tho for some reason am scared of inductions i dont know if its true but i heard its worse then goin in2 labour your self and more things can go wrong. But with the bleeding and fact that my little one aint growing as she should i would rather her out.

xx


----------



## Saffa77

oh starry - bless I dont know what to advice as havent been in that situation.  But can totally understand with wanting to get baby out as soon as possible as we always so worried over them.  I really hate it how here in the UK they make the ladies wait and wait!!!  In SA they believe in Csections more or just sorting epidural or something out but here they make  you wait days if you have to dont understand why one should put the baby and yourself under stress that is the exact reason why I want a Csection if i get that far    i would rather suffer having stitches and be a bit sore but know that babies are here safe and sound.  Hope it happens quickly and naturally for you!!!! cant wait to see pics!!! and hope its an easy peasy birth


----------



## peglet

Starry

To try and put your mind at some ease, I had an induced labour.  I was induced due to high blood pressure.  The only downside is that you are restricted in movement. but you will still have acess to all the drugs 

Although my blood pressure caused slight complications, the birth/labour part was fine (latterly due to the epidural I was advised to have).

Try not to get to worked up - at the end of the day - go with the flow, your objective is to recieve you much awaited buddle of joy, and that you are healthy too.  Whatever adn however it all happens with vanish as soon as you cradle your wee bubba.

Good luck

Pegs x


----------



## fionamc

Just a very quick post as just back from hols and unpacking and having a major reorganisation of the use of our rooms.

Starry, I have heard too that if you are induced, you go into proper labour more quickly and don't have such a slow build up. Saying that, I started by myself and contractions were only 5 mins apart. Did also have a couple of sweeps along the way to try and progress things, and yes, I found them [email protected]@dy painful too! Can honestly say, in my experience, labour was no worse (but then I took every form of pain relief going  . Hope tomorrow goes well. Exciting times ahead.

Sorry to hear your news Gemz 

Sorry to hear you are having hip and back pain Sonia - 2 babies must be really tiring to carry around all the time. *One *is hard work.

Must go and get on while Freya is sleeping (saying that, DH is asleep on the sofa too). Will post properly later today or maybe tomorrow. Very mixed holiday and not without it's fair share of stresses.

Hi to everyone else. Hope everyone is doing good or at least ok.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Just popping on to say hello.

Starry - obviously I can't offer you any advice on being induced.  Hopefully what the others have said has helped put you at ease. Not long until you have the little one in your arms   

Welcome home Fiona and Pegs.  Hope you're both nice and relaxed after your holidays.   

Just found out today from DH's grandma that one of DH's cousin's is pregnant and due in September.  It's common knowledge but for some reason(!) we weren't told about it!  Not sure whether it's because the in-laws thought they had told us or whether they just didn't want to say anything to us!  We must have looked so stupid when his grandma said to us today.  So that's now all of his cousins on that side with children.  Most are on to their second and they all got married after us.  The latest one got married 10 months ago and that's her due next month.  So unfair!!!   

Also my mum took out a black bag full of my old cuddy toys and showed them to my 2 nieces today.  Being 1 and 4 years old of course they want to take them home now.  I let them take one each but it's as if she's given up waiting for our children to pass them on to.  I'm sure she meant nothing by it but still gets to me!

Other than that, say Toy Story 3 at the cinema today.  Such an emotional film for something all about toys.  Didn't realise toys have so many emotions! Good film though.

Just missed the start of Gok so off to rewind it and watch with a cup of tea
x


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Twinkle, I just know in my heart that your day is going to come petal, but totally understand how hard it is for you chum.  big hugs
Starry ooohhh so excited for you petal that you'll have your little one in your arms soon.  I was induced, mainly because I didn't want to give birth to eva the same day I lost our last little baby.  I went into labour pretty quickly but took every drug on offer and was all fine and Eva was here 13-1/2 hours after the contractions started.  Just try to relax with it all and go with the flow, I know that's easier said than done though.  Can't wait to hear your news, so exciting!!
Hiya to everyone else, sorry no personals, away for an early  night as didn't sleep well last night with Mike being away and me being totally in charge.  Away to finish my glass of red wine and then zzzzzzzzzz hopefully. 

Carol
xx


----------



## starrynight

Thanks girls for all the advice ah am sooooo scared and excited!! Am gonna try my best 2 go b4 2moro but cant see that happining!! I will keep uz all updated i have a few of the girls phone numbers. Also i remember mrs coops asked on another thread but will i be allowed to straighten my hair? My hair goes so frizzy if it aint blow dryed or straightend!! Also another questions to the ladies that have had induction will my dp be told to go home again at a certain time? Its westburn ward am going to i just got told they would either pop my waters when i go in or give me a gel so not sure what will happen there. I know they normally have to go home at tea time i think but what if something happens during then?

Sorry for so many questions lol

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya, I was given a thing like a tampon inserted, I had to go in at 4pm and then Mike did have to leave after visiting hours.  I think I phoned him around 2am to get to the hospital for me, well grunted was more like it as was having contractions thick and fast by then.  I just yapped to the other ladies in the ward and read til sleeptime and was woken up with the cramps.  You'll be absolutely fine petal, know how scary it all is, I was too but the nurses are all lovely and will take good care of you.  There is a plug beside your bed if I remember correctly but I don't think I washed my hair til I came home, to be honest your hair is the last thing on your mind.  Oh so excited to hear your news, lets hope for some nicer weather coming up so you can be out pushing your little baby in the pram.  Big big cuddles and good luck, be thinking about you xx


----------



## peglet

Starry

I don't think your OH will be sent home, as this is a medical induction so should be fairly straight forward, I suppose it all depends of whether the give you pessaries to start you off, I got my waters broken at 1.30pm and at 12.08am Bubbles was born, so less than 12hrs from start to finish.

I know this sounds a bit weird, but have a fantastic time!!!! enjoy the experience and try not to be too scared, you're in safe hands.  

Make sure that hubbie is stocked up with food and drink (not sure if you will be allowed - I wasn't), and music (CD), magazines etc, as it's not full on all the time....

I'm a frizzy one too, but never took my straighters, just wore a band for on my forehead part and tied it up.  The showers are not the best in the hospital.  

Oh and if you have flip flops that you can wear in the shower, I would.......  

After today I won't be back on til Tuesday So best of luck, and enjoy enjoy enjoy......

Pegs


----------



## starrynight

Thanks girls i have to be in for 2pm so hopefully they will start things quickly! I will take magazine i already bought water ect and flip flops i forgot about them!! Last time i had to have a shower at hospital i kept my socks on lol But il pop to matalan today and get some. So am guessing once contraction start i go to the labour ward? God am so stupid i just don't have a clue what happens lol. I think il get jumping on my ball again today to see if that will help with things!! Carol am thinking now if i dont wash my hair it should be fine am sure i wont care if its a bit greasy lol.

xx


----------



## peglet

Starry it all depends what they "do" with you, I can only comment what happened to me......

Went for apt at antinatal on 11th dec, BP sky high, got led out the back door to westburn.  Was booked to be induced that night, but there were a couple of emergency sections, so that never happenend.  At 1pm on the 12th (my 34th Birthday) I got moved into Labour ward and at 1.30pm got my waters broken........

I "think" that if you have the pessaries etc that you are kept on westburn, but i'm not sure.....

Give your hair a good wash, dry and straighten today, that should see you throught it all  

Pegs


----------



## gmac2304

Starry - I LOVE you!  yes, there are plugs beside each bed with can be used for ur straighteners!!! my hair is so thick & frizzy, I won't even pop to shops for a paper without straightening it - but to be honest, I 'tried' to straighten it the day Kyle was born but gave up as was too tired & sore - couldn't be assed trying it again!  even these days, I straighten my fridge & tie the rest of it back! look a right midden these days...

GOOD LUCK Sam...can't wait to read ur BA! xx


----------



## peglet

MrsCoops said:


> I straighten my fridge


Would love to see that!! Mrs Coops    

I'm the same now - straighten my "fridge" and tie the rest back....


----------



## abdncarol

I laughed too at Gillian straightening her fridge, hee hee, mine hasn't been straight since I had Eva, hee hee.  
I was kept in Westburn Ward until there was room in the Labour Ward but was taken into a private room once my contractions had started and they were able to give me some drugs there to help out with the pain and the midwife was lovely.  
xx


----------



## gmac2304

typing on my phone...oooops!  u all know what I meant tho... xx


----------



## Saffa77

LOL - you guys crack me up with the straightner etc well at least i know the deal now too!!! hahahhahaa

Sx

PS had 4D scan but only got a sneak preview of 'lefty' righty is still facing my back but she did so much prodding and made me jump/walk around that my belly was actually sore on Monday evening and was irritated with myself for going through with it and worried that all the prodding did damage etc but am fine now and we one looked soooooooo cute!!!

I have a repeat appointment with them after my clinic scan so if I see he is still facing my back i will cancel the repeat 4D.

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

LOL at the straight fridge!!!  

Just having some mummy time on here, checking on big brother news if in honest!!  Twins in bed and ryan out to playscheme for the day. Just made oat biscuits for the twins... hope they eat them!

Nothing new with me, as always.  Twins still not walking but C is more than capable, she just chooses not to.  A is getting better, needs to balance more though. 

SAM - wowzers!!!!  good luck with everything, cannot believe its here already!!  Dont worry about anything in hospital, the nurses will advise you on what to do etc. The best advice i can give you is relax and go with the flow! It will all work out so no point worrying about anything. And, i never straightened my hair either, no time and too sore! I did charge my mobile using their plugs tho!

Sorry, rubbish personals from me, gotta get tidied before the twins wake up. x


----------



## jackabean72

Hello everyone

Sorry I have been so bad at reply to any of the posts however I have been on to check up on everyone.

Starry - I'm so exicted for you!!!    Not long now till you have your little girl in your arms.  Good luck with everything.  You guys are so funny with your hair straightners thing....although it is good to know lol.

Saffa - Glad your feeling better after jumping about for your scan.  Did you get some pics on **?

Gems - Sorry to hear your news   , hope you are enjoying having your mum here, nothing better than a hug from mum.

Sorry to no other personals, hope everyone is getting on fine?

AFM- Just been for my "20 week" scan this morning, baby is happy and healthy although I wasn't impressed with the scanning lady and the pictures she gave us are crap :-( Only got two pics, at the 12 week scan we got 5! She also kept puttin her elbow in my face so I couldn't see the screen, kept having to look under her arm    Got to phone us this afternoon and book a private scan, where does anyone who's been for one reccommend?

JXx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi jacka

Will put some piccies on ** if I get lucky to see righty at my repeat appointment which is on the 20th if not then will just put that one up but at the moment its a a4 photo which i need to make smaller to put on ** so will wait.  Oh no about your scan I also felt the same but at my 12 week one.  Their machines arent very good at taking pictures and also didnt get good ones at 12 weeks but better at 20 weeks think they have 1 good machine there the rest arent as good.

Yes babyscanning place is good, what type of scan do you want have a look at their website. babyscanning .com they have different packages and when you can have them done, they really really nice there and they chat and explain everything and scan you properly and its not rushed at all!!  


Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Lots of luck for tomorrow Starry.  Can't wait to hear your happy news......   
x


----------



## jackabean72

Thinking of you Starry   

Private scan booked for 4th Sept at babyscanning - thanks for the tip Saffa x


----------



## Lainsy

Starry how exciting   

I was on Westburn ward too as I was due to be induced but then went into labour naturally overnight.  DH got to stay with me the whole time, he just slept on the chair beside me and I remember being so annoyed with him for sleeping while I was up and down to the loo all night with cramps.  It wasn't too bad though and asked for a couple of painkillers only to be told when they examined me that I was 8cm dilated and had to go to labour ward !!!!

Can't wait to hear the news!  I am going up to Inverness tomorrow but my dad's computer is playing up so don't know if I will manage to get on the net or not so can one of you lovely ladies text me the news PLEASE   

 Starry


----------



## gmac2304

Elaine - i'll text u!

Starry -  xx


----------



## fionamc

Starry - hope it all goes well for you and as Pegs said, enjoy it!  My hair is a frizzy mess but once your beautiful daughter is here, I am sure you will be too busy staring at her to even notice!  Looking forward to your news!

Peglet - glad you enjoyed hols even though weather not great.

Roxy - hope you are still enjoying yours and you had a great party despite the CP.

Jacka - that sounds like the sonographer I mainly had.  Did her name begin with K by any chance?  Your private one to look forward to in a month.  You said you were going to find out the flavour didn't you?

Twinkle - can't remember if I said but glad you enjoyed your hols in the caravan.  Your photos were lovely, especially the sunset ones.

Lainsy - hope you and Jamie enjoy your party in Inverness.  Pooh to daddy working though.

Sorry not many personals - Freya has had good nights since we got back (all 3 of them) but tonight she has been crying on and off.  Don't know why, but it usually means she'll be like that for the night.  Next time she cries, I am going to give her Calpol in case she is teething.  She got her first 4 through about a fortnight ago in the space of a week and didn't seem up nor down by it.  Her appetite has also been really good since we got home, so don't know about teeth.

We had some good times on our holiday but wouldn't really recommend a caravan with a baby and toddler.  Trying to make sure F got enough daytime sleeps and keeping E quiet enough/far enough away from the caravan wasn't easy.  E and DH inspected every detail of every site while I got F down to sleep.

We also had lots of niggly things going wrong, including our car spending 3 days iin the garage when we were in the back end of beyond outside York.  They were going to charge £500 to take the engine (or was it the gear box) out to check if it was the fly wheel (it shouldn't have been, our car is only 4 years old and doesn't have a high mileage).  We didn't want to pay that kind of money in case that's what it was.  The noise stopped the next day!  But we were kind of stuck without the car.  Our washing got wet in the basket without me realising and so we ended up with a heap of moouldy clothes.  Ewan had a bad ear infection, swollen glands and throat, so his behaviour went downhill.  Freya may have had chicken pox (if so it was very mild).  I had a really painful back twice.  It only lasted a day each time but was blinking sore (and I very rarely get sore backs.  Also I hacked the end of my finger off opening a razor out of it's packet.  Was really sore for a few days.  The only upside was I got out of doing the dishes.  A few other things too, but I won't bore you anymore.

We stayed with two lots of friends and one of them poked herself in the eye when we were there.  Sounds innocent enough, except she tore her cornea and her lens fell out and she lost it.  Ended up having to have eye surgery that night to repair the tear and has to have further surgery.  It was all very panicky and scary and we were left with her two kids trying to explain what had happened.  They were pretty upset too, as they were supposed to be leaving for Manchester later that day to a party and then some sort of Lego exhibition on the way back.  The other friend we stayed with had to come back from her hols in St.Andrews the other day after a call from her neighbour to say they had been burgled.  Sad times.

However, I am mighty glad to be home and have been having a major rearrange or rooms so Freya and Ewan can each have their own room.  Think that should certainly make bedtimes easier.

That's my moan over.  Hi and goodnight to all.


----------



## starrynight

Thank you everyone and thank you for all the support thro my pregnancy  with my moans and paranoia i would have been lost without you all.

Il keep uz updated when i can nothing happining on its own by the look of it lol cant sleep so il be shatterd 2moro but it will all be worth it.

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Starry good good good luck today, be thinking about you and like the girls said please try to enjoy it.   
Jack that's such a shame about your scan, I always had lovely ladies, maybe cause I was such a nervous wreck each time and they knew that.  We did have a lady, who looked like Mrs Doubtfire, begins with a K too so not sure if it's the same lady Fiona is speaking about, she was lovely with me.  I used to then book all my scans (I got quite a lot) with her as she was so understanding.  I actually met her in Ellon this weekend and thanked her and showed her the results i.e. Eva!!  The ladies should really understand how important this is to the parents, the only chance we know how our little ones are growing and everything is okay.  So pleased everything is okay though and you have your private scanning to look forward to, they are fab there too and really take their time with you.  
Oh Fiona what a time you've had, doesn't sound like it was very relaxing.  The new photos on ******** are fab, E and F are both gorgeous.  Hope F got some sleep, poor thing, horrible when they don't sleep and you're not sure what's wrong.
Big hi to everyone I've missed.  Sorry need my morning coffee.
Had a busy week, friends round Wednesday afternoon with their kids so house was like a bombsite afterwards and then friends round with their babies yesterday afternoon so it's been like Hoodles here.  Think I might try to go into town with Eva today, need an outfit for a wedding next week....anyone know of any miracle dresses that make you look 3 sizes smaller   .  Meant to be meeting friends for a boozy lunch tomorrow and then invited our new neighbours (who move in today) round for drinks on Sunday afternoon.  Just wish this weather would brighten up so I could go out and about more with Eva, it is August isn't it?  
Have lovely weekends everyone and I'll be checking for news from Starry.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Morning ladies

Having a very lazy weekend!  this weather is horrid!  Looks like its raining for the next week looks like summer is gone!

Starry text me last night and was going to have another pessary at 3am and nurse told her it could take up to 24 hours to work and she was hoping something would happen before then but haven't heard anything yet so will let you know as soon as I dox

Washing my first batch of babyclothes!  LOL love it!

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Sonia washing the babies clothes, I remember doing that and it felt so special and couldn't wait for Eva to be here and her to fill all those babygrows.  
So fed up of this weather, poor Eva has to werar cardigans with all her summer dresses just to keep her cosy.  
Not meeting my friends for lunch now so think today is going to be a day of housework and then might be having all my new neighbours over tomorrow for them all to meet for the first time....hence need to get the house cleaned.
xxx


----------



## fionamc

Congratulations to Starry and DP on the birth of Aimee    . Aimee was born at 10.40 this morning weighing 5.7lbs. A very happy but a sore mummy. Wishing you all the best together for a hugely happy future!


----------



## Saffa77

NEWS FLASH!!!!!!!!

Starry has had her baby girl Aimee this morning at 10.40am - she was 5.7lbs - both are ok but mummy is a bit sorex

Congrats Starry and DH!!!!

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

OH WOW, CONGRATULATIONS to you both on the birth of your beautiful little girl.  Easy eh!!! well done x


----------



## abdncarol

Aw fantastic news, congratulations and welcome little Aimee to the world.  Delighted for you all.  Give her big big cuddles from Eva and I xxxxx


----------



## jackabean72

Congrads to Starry on the birth of Aimee, love the name and the spelling.    xxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Roxy can't log on as has asked me to post: 
mega congrats to starry and dh from us 3 on the birth of aimee love and hugs to mum, dad and aimee

I'm posting this from me phone so excuse any mistakes

sx


----------



## twinkle123

Huge congratulations to Starry on the safe arrival of little Aimee!!!
      
Lots of love to all 3 of you
Susan
x


----------



## mommyof2

MASSIVE CONGRATS TO STARRY & DP on the Safe Arrival of Baby Aimee!!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

sending loads of huggies and and congrats to Starry on the birth of wee aimee!!!  xxxxx


----------



## starrynight

Thanks everyone am so happy and sore!!! LOL I got home at lunchtime had to stay in 24hrs as i have strep b and aimee wasnt keeping her temp up my waters went at 3.45 and i had her at 10.40 a wee bit on the small side but they are happy with her. Am just stressing now as the bottles i was using at hospital have different teets to the ones am using and she aint drinking the same now!!

Also i never got a epidural so anyone having a baby/babies ask for all drugs possible LOL i new labour would be sore but boy i never new it would hurt that much!! And i had to get stitches but every time i look ay my little girl i know it was worth it.

Sorry no peronals am shatterd but will come back on 2moro.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

ahhh starry, welcome home!  i had the same trouble with the bottle teats but in the end my two just got used to the different teat.  Its a about trial and error im afraid.  Hope Aimee is settling in well to her new home and you are resting up as much as you can!


----------



## tkbearlowey

Starry,

Congratulations on the birth of wee Aimee

Love
Trace cx


----------



## Gwendy

Starry - just tuned in to your wonderful news - welcome baby Aimee and many congrats to mum and dad  x x x


----------



## abdncarol

Lovely to hear you're home Starry, I remember the stitches sooooo well.  I had lots of baths with tea tree oil and that really helped with them healing.  The photos of your gorgeous girl on ******** are just fab, she is beautiful and you must feel very proud.  Give her a big big cuddles from me xx


----------



## Saffa77

Starry - well done chick!! so stoked for you and so happy you already home.  You will have to tell us the whole birth story when you have time and are settled etc.  Aimee is sooooooooo cute!  bet you are on   

enjoy her and cant wait for the day I get to hold mine in my arms!!

Sx


----------



## fionamc

Starry - you possibly already know about Arnica but if not, it can really help with the bruising.  I thought it helped with me and certainly the cream is good for the kids bumps and bruises.  Just Carol mentioning tea tree oil reminded me.  

We are just heading into town on this miserable day so had better go and get organised.


----------



## Bloofuss

Sorry been AWOL been a busy weekend - HUGE congrats on the safe arrival of Aimee - ovely name and best wishes Starry to you and DP.

On the down-belows I can sympathise I was badly cut couldnt walk for days lol - but Anica and Witchhazel in a bath worked a treat
- enjoy your beautiful little girl xx

Hugs to all

Bloo x


----------



## tissyblue

Well done Starry!!! Delighted to hear that Aimee has arrived. Bet she's beautiful. Don't worry about the stitches - you will heal. Just take it as easy as you can....


----------



## peglet

*Here comes the girls.....     *

A Huge congratulations to Starry and OH on the arrival of Aimee    

Fantastic news to log onto to.

Pegs
xx


----------



## mrswooolf

Hi, Hope you dont mind me joining, i posted a thread and was told about over here... i LOVE theres an aberdeenshire forum how ace!!

Well some info on my situation is i have mild pcos lack of ovulation which we sorted by taking soy, then was hit by fiances sperm has 0-1% morphology GUTTED!!! advised we will need ivf/icis!! Got my app with fertilty clinic 12th Oct - cannot wait (3 days b4 i offski to Miami WOOP) to discuss what to do.... We have enough money to fund one private round as the 18 month wait for me seems a killer!!! ive waited long enough as it is!! but found out they will take it off my nhs goes which is a no go for me.. thanks for letting me know tkbear but how do they find out you even go private??

Right now im dieting to get my bmi down to 30 - 3st11lbs to go lost 78lbs so far which im really chuffed about! 

Cant wait to officially get on this ivf waiting list and looking forward to getting to know you all

xxx


----------



## Mummy30

hi mrsW and welcome!!

how unfair is that... you use your money for an attempt as the waiting list for nhs is so long and they take an nhs away.  What a cheek.  

We had icsi 1st attempt resulted in our beautiful twins who are now 15 months old!!  

Good luck with everything x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi and welcome Mrswooolf.  Glad you found us. Well done on your weight loss.  You've got more willpower than me! I've put on so much weight since I started IVF and am desperate to lose it but then I think, well I'm bound to be pregnant soon so there's no point!  If only it was that easy!    Look forward to getting to know you.  There's a meet organised for Sunday 5th September if you want to meet us in person.  We don't bit honesty!!!   

Back to work next week so my mood is gradually getting worse each day.  Seriously, I have no interest in going back at all.  Usually I would go in to school for a day round about now to get things organised and check last year's exam results but can't be bothered.

Went to Storybook Glen today with sister, 2 nieces and my cousin and his family.  They stay in Inverness and have hired a lodge for a week beside Banchory somewhere.  Great fun although the usual jealousy and envy from me!  His two are 5 and 3 months, and my sister's are 4 and 1.  I'm getting to be such an amazing actress with putting on a brave face! 

Not much else happening. DH has a day off tomorrow so will see what the brings.
x


----------



## mrswooolf

mummy30 - im soooo with you its rubbish you can spend your money but loose an nhs shot your entitled too… its not as if im loaded ill actually be scrapping the biscuit tin to afford one private round LOL congrats on your twins what a lovely encouragement!!! 

twinkle - thanks starting to struggle now with the weight loss, should be easier trying to focus on shifting it for ivf, but to be honest the pressure is turning out to make me slip up and turn to the bad foods… never mind joining curves that should help edge me on to my goal!! Havnt been to storybook glen in years how fab!

thanks for the warm welcome ladies!! x x


----------



## abdncarol

Just a quickie but wanted to welcome Mrs W, you've come to the right place, everyone here is lovely and helpful with any questions you might have.  I agree that it does seem unfair that if you're paying privately you loose an nhs shot, we had to pay for our IVF as I was 39 at the time.  
Well done on the weight loss too, I would like to lose 3 stone but find it so hard as I have no willpower.  I did join WW this week but I've already been cheating and have a wedding tomorrow and out for an indian on Saturday with the girls from my antenatal, aaahhh!  One day I'll be a size 12 again.
Twinkle can't believe how quickly the school holidays have passed and it's not been good weather either.  Totally understand how you must feel with everyone's babies round about you, big hugs.
Mummy well done on C walking.  Eva is into just everything and can't take my eyes off her for a minute, don't know how you manage with 2.  Going to attempt ironing later but that's normally a pain as she wants to hold onto the board or the wire.
We have a wedding tomorrow afternoon, our first time of leaving Eva when she hasn't already been in bed.  My mum is coming to stay and my sister is coming to help out.  I soooo hope she is okay, I'll be wanting to call all the time to check how she is.  She normally goes down around 6:30 and that's her til morning so hopefully she'll do the same (in fact she's still in bed now).
Big hugs to everyone.
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Morning all

A didnt have a great night and hey presto as i thought he has woken up with a horrid cold, oh well, guess C will get it next week. Here comes 2 weeks of snotty noses.

Madam certainly is getting the hang of this walking malarky, she loves to wander outside and screams blue murder when its time to come in. I bought them some lovely littlelife rucksaks http://www.littlelife.co.uk/html/toddler_daysacks/index.html and they are great!

DPs pal is going to be making the garden child friendly next weekend so ill be able to safely let them play in the garden whilst i get on with things inside. Cant wait.

Dont know what im up to today...... maybe pop to asda later on.... oh and whats the fuss about all this rain and thunder and lightening!!! nothing here!! actually its just started to rain now... booooo

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## twinkle123

Aww Mummy, poor A with his cold.  I would say hope C doesn't get it too but think it's quite likely!  So what did you get up to today?

DH had a day off today so we went to Dobbies and bought a rose bush in memory of our wee ectopic baby.  Think it's called 'Loving Memories' Can't quite remember but it's along the lines of that.  Had lunch there and then went to see Knight and Day at the cinema.  Wasn't really the day to be outside very much.

Off to watch Big Brother
x


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls, just back from Inverness so belated

     to Starry on the birth of Aimee, so glad everything went well and you are both home.  Love the name and hope you are enjoying your new life and settling in well.  Hope you're going to come to one of the meets so we can all meet our latest member   

Welcome to MrsW, hope your journey is a successful one and you find lots of support on here.

Twinkle, had a tear in my eye reading about your rose bush and the name - what a lovely thought   .

Took my 8 year old niece back with me to stay for a few days, I've never known Jamie to laugh out so loud sooo much, he just loves having her around - it is sooo cute to watch him with her.

Anyway got heaps to read back on, so of off to read what else has been happening.


----------



## abdncarol

Aw that is lovely Twinkle, we planted a bay tree for each of our little ones and it means so much as I think of them every single day when I see them.  We thought they'd both died with the hard winter but I'm feeding them and it looks like they might survive but definitely a nice thing to do.  We tie a little ribbon around the tree when it comes to the little ones birth days, both in October.  Sending you big hugs xx
Have a wedding this afternoon so my mum is coming to stay and my sister is going to help out too, just hope Eva is good but we'll be home around 1ish to take over but she generally sleeps all night.  First time away for so long though.
Welcome back Lainsy, hope you had a lovely time away.
Mummy hope A is better soon 
xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girls

Thank f*** its friday...its been a long one...actually woke up this morning thinking it was Sat boohoo!!

have been so busy these last few weeks i haven't had a minute to myself with the 2WW mi mum and the twins being here .... i've had something on almost every night!  I'm creamcrackered!!
I was at Little Italy on Sat night and i got proper drunk for the first time in a long time, think its the second time this year...lol!!  I had a fantastic night!

I'm picking up the twins tonigh in ellon to take back to my wee flat in the city for the weekend (they love it in my flat...lo, my whole flat is the size of their bedroom in abu dhabi..lol)... i'm taking them to the cinema tomorrow night...  Kyle was going to take them to their first football match tomorrow (i think the dons are playing) but he's working and i'm too scared to take them on my own..lol...  Sunday pending weather will take them to Banchory, maybe go to crathes castle or something...make sure they take plenty of pictures for their school project on their holiday at home in Scotland!

I'm feeling really positive at the moment...waiting for my follow up appointment!!  So chuft i have to only wait 6 months for another donor!  Me and DH have decided to really have fun these next 6 months or so... and we have our 3 week trip to my parents in January...then hopefully back to DR and hopfully get my much longed for BFP!!

How is everyone??

xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Yay positive Gems!!! Glad to hear you're thinking like that.  We worry far too much about things we can't change during all this TTC malarky.  The weather's supposed to be good on Sunday so hope you get to Crathes castle.

We've got the in-laws coming over this afternoon so have to do some hoovering and dusting this morning however, am sitting here in my PJs drinking tea instead!  They're bringing over another box of stuff for our car boot sales.  More clutter and junk to sit around the house but they don't ask for any money from it so shouldn't really complain!  Works out well - they get to empty their massive loft and we get money for it!   

Back to work on Monday grrrr!!!!   
x


----------



## jackabean72

Morning Ladies

Welcome Mrs W, hope you find the board helping during this trying time I know we all have. Good luck with your tx  

Twinkle- That's such a lovely idea about planting a memory bush  . I can't believe you are back to work on Monday the school holidays have just flown past. Was Knight and Day any good, I really want to go and see it?

Starry - Hope you and Aimee are well?

Saffa - Not long now till you stop work, is this you're second last Friday? Babies cooking well?? Do you have another scan booked soon??

Tissy - I'm loving your new profile pic of Rory, can you tell me how you upload your own photos on there? I've tried before with no success!!

Gems - You seem to have such a good attitude about this next tx which is gr8. I think a lot of it has to do with PMA  . A nice 3 week break will be good for you and DH. Were you dancing on the tables in Little Italy? I remember being there last year for the first time and going crazy on the table's lol.

Carol - How was your wedding?

Lainsy - I meant to ask how was that one day you did back at work?? I bet it was strange!

Mrscoops - Have you started back at work yet? Or is it next week? 

Mummy30 - How are A and C, did they both get the cold? Poor wee souls

Hello to everyone I've missed just trying to type this on the sly at work lol. I really should be working as I was off sick yesterday. I've not been sleeping very well at all since becoming pregnant, past couple of months I'm up between 2 -5 times a night for a pee!!!! It's driving me  , I know that pregnancy is supposed to make you pee more but this is mental. So because I'm not sleeping very well I've been getting headaches, so yesterday I had a stonker of a headache so phoned in sick. I always feel so guilty but what else can I do!! I need to stop doing some pelvic floor exercises too coz everytime I sneeze I almost wet myself&#8230;actually a couple of times I have (sorry TMI). Starting pregnancy yoga on the 23rd so hoping that will help as I haven't really been doing any exercise, also thinking of doing the Aquafit classes at Westhill pool the lady said she was adapt the moves for pregnancy. I might see how I get on with the yoga first don't want to over do it lol.

Love to all xxx


----------



## hopeful33

Hi everyone, I'm new (thanks to those who replied to my "newbie" post yesterday).  I'm glad I found this site - I can see how friendly and supportive everyone is.  I may struggle with some of the abbreviations etc., but I'll just ask if I'm confused!

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend, I know I can't wait to escape work at 4.30!!



x


----------



## jackabean72

Hello hopeful sorry I must have somehow missed your post. Welcome to the board xx


----------



## abdncarol

Welcome Hopeful, any questions for any of us girls please just ask, I'm far from an expert but I know between us we try to be as helpful as possible.
Just a quickie as Eva moaning as she pulls herself up to standing but hasn't worked out how to get back down again.  Wedding was lovely and Eva was as good as gold for grandma and in her bed by 6:30pm for the night, so that was good.  
Big hugs to everyone, she is crying now but didn't want to not welcome Hopeful.
Carol
xx


----------



## LaineyMoo

Hey Girls... 

Am not that new to the site but i dont really post much tend to read all the posts though!  Just wanted to say hi as its first time posting in this topic!

Got me ET on Wednesday - Nervous and Excited!

Hope your all doing well x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Good Luck Lainey !!!!

I've had a pants day, meetings all day and hardly got a thing done.

To top it all I had some sort of inner ear thing that's making me dizzy :-(
Got some tablets today so hopefully they will sort it out.

I'm actually in bed this early, am pooped !

Xx


----------



## twinkle123

Grrr!!!! First day back at work today and already fed up!  A whole day of being lectured to, then on to discussing 'Curriculum for Excrement! (sorry - Curriculum for Excellence!!!)  We're still none the wiser and are starting to teach it to 1st years on Wednesday.  

We're now a faculty of performing arts (we've joined with drama) and are losing our 1st years to 50% less.  25% of that isn't even for us to teach music - it's to come up with some useless integrated creative arts course.

Got a new boss (he's a drama teacher) who is now running the music department and his priorities today seemed to be discussing what heading to have on our punishment exercise sheets and whether parents should have to sign them or not!    All these changes and he's worried about that!

Another fun-filled in-service day tomorrow.  Oh joy!!!!

Enough about me.  Flo - hope your ear infection gets better soon.  Nothing worse than feeling dizzy.   

Hi again Lainey.  Good luck for Wednesday.  Fingers crossed for you   

Can't even watch big brother tonight as it's on at 10pm.  Too late for me now that I'm back to getting up at 6am for work.

Bye for now
x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,


Well I have a day of all days. I woke up this morning to the arrival of AF 5 DAYS EARLY and boy was I delighted. Never had such a short cycle ever I don't think.
Crazy crazy days wanting AF to arrive. So I very quickly called ARI in my excitement
to get the go ahead of 1st IVF cycle. So this it for us now and we are very excited.
The plans at the moment ( hoping nothing out of the ordinary crops up ):
Start the pill tomorrow morning, stop it on 17 September, baseline scan on 20 September,bloods on 29 September and egg collection on 4th October !!!!!!!!!!! and obviously then ET when we get told.

So am feeling really good we have at the very least got to this date.

    

Hope everyone well

Love Tracexx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace - As I said on the other thread, brill news so happy for you  Forgot to use that one and it's one of my favourites!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Twinkle, trust me my inservice day was no better than yours, have you notticed on the news that they keep saying secondary teachers are in the dark about Curriculum for Excrement(had to laugh at that one!)  Well I can assure you Primary Teachers are not much further on, to be frank I don't think we are any further on, so we were all laughing,joking and moaning about it too.  Not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing but I don't have another inservice day tomorrow, THE KIDS ARE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway putting CFE aside it was not the main reason why today was pretty awful.  I work in a fairly small school and believe me today was one of those days where there was just nowhere to hide.  The 1st person I bumped into was my coleauge who I thought was starting her maternity leave at the end of last session.  She has now  been told she needs to work another week.  Then my 2nd colleague appeared and it was her 1st day back from Maternity leave.  At the end of the day the real heart wrencher came along, my closest friend and coleague by far at school told me she was pregnant.  I know it has taken her just over a year to conceive and we have sought comfort and support from each other over the past few months.  Tears of happiness and joy followed, I am genuinly over the moon for her, sooooooo happy, yet enivetably it gave me the feeling of being alone again, the only one who just can't fall pregnant no matter how hard I try.  I can't remember if I have posted my recent treatment news on the aberdeen thread so if I am repeating myself, I don't think I am, I apologise.  Due to an unforseen complication on the day of my egg recovery my nine eggs had to be frozen immediatly and they will only try to do something with them in about three months, once my cycle has returned to some sort of normality.  However I have been told not to get my hopes up as the chances are very slim.  On the day this was devestating, 10  days later, a slim chance is better than nothing.  

Enough about me, I hope your 3 month wait is going quickly for you and it won't be too long before you can try again with those precious frozen embies!

Hi to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals, just had a really really tough day, tomorrow will surely be better

Good luck and take care to everyone

Bethliz


----------



## Mummy30

oh no bethliz, i hope the teachers in DS1s school are more ready for the curriculum of excellence and teach my son properly!! haha. He is really looking forward to going back, he has just completed his part of his passport and cant wait to let his new teacher read it.

I feel positive that this year will be great for him.... incase you didnt know he has aspergers syndrome. But at present he is doing really well at home, hope this contunues at school. 

Hope your tx goes well and your eggs are ok from the freezer.  

twinkle - hope today is slightly better for you x


----------



## twinkle123

Not going any better today.  No idea what I'm teaching this week, can't get anything prepared and my brain is muddled with too many changes to the curriculum that we don't understand or agree with.  Never mind, first thing tomorrow I have a new 1st year class appearing to me for an all singing and all dancing lesson!!!  Just want to go home!

Sonia - you're looking huge!  Can't be very comfy on your back but will all be worth it.   

Better get back to it.
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

And BIG welcome to the newbie any questions thats what we are here for this is a lovely thread and all the ladies are fab don't know what I would have done without them all 

Sorry I haven't been on as much but have been chatting to some of you guys on **!!  Can't believe how quick the time is passing and half way thru Aug already!!  Don't mention the C word!!  All you preggie ladies will be getting excited and those awaiting treatment time will soon zoom round.

Nothing new from me just busy busy busy running after my little tornado although he does have a bit of the cold just now so thats slows him down for a bit until the Calop kicks in (o:

HUGS to all 

Bloo x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Sorry just a quick one - If I get a AVENT electric steriliser - can one mix both Avent and tommee tippee bottles in there Also is it advisable to buy one or two tommee tippee and one or two avent as sometimes babies dont agree with one and the other and saves me from throwing heaps of bottles away?? 

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Sonia not sure about the steriliser but don't buy tommee tippee bottles - I have 6 (I think) and will give them to you.  Only tried a couple of times on Jamie but he preferred Avent.

Will pm you as I have a few things you might want!


----------



## Saffa77

Thanks lainsy have PMd you!  

PS how do you know when your tummy has dropped does it drop just before you have babies or is it a while before its just i bumped into a lady at the work canteen and she is like when you due?  so I said round about mid october and she is like oh well your is quite low so you never know could be soon and i was thinking no ways!!! dont say that to me,  from my profile pic which i took over the weekend does it look like it has dropped??


----------



## gmac2304

Hi Saffa,  now i'm no expert but I would say you're bump still looks quite high!  but I was never aware of mine dropping, so what do I know...   

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Yeah still looks high to me too Saffa, but just think it is gonna drop a little coz the babies are getting heavier.  Gravity will do that   xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi

sonia - ive got an avent electric steriliser. Im not usre tomoee tipee bottles will fit into it??  i stuck with avent so am not entirely sure but arent tommy tipee ones wider than avent.  and dont take the notice of folk who say things to you.... what does she know about you and your bump shape?? arrgghhh, that makes me mad and its nothing to do with me!! I never noticed my bump getting low at all, it was still quite high all along i thought!


----------



## Saffa77

Thanks ladies LOL - yeah exactly what does that old bag know HAHAHAHAHHA - I also think its still pretty high LOL.

Mommy - thanks for info - i will find out if tommee tippee fits in avent and vice versa.

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Sonia I have just checked and tommee tippee bottles I have are wider than avent so don't think they would fit.  If getting tommee tippee bottles best just to stick to that - although if going cold water the bucket fits any bottles and I stick my spoons, bowls etc in it too!

As for bump dropping I never noticed mine doing that - and the amount of times people said I was going to go way early and was then 12 days late!!  Just ignore what folk say - apart from us of course   

Not much happening with us - Jamie's 2 teeth are fairly coming through now, he sits on my knee and lets me brush them no bother!  Started weaning him yesterday - just rice so far but he scoffs it !!  Must post photos on ** (again!!!)


----------



## gmac2304

*Lainsy* - me bad! Kyle has 4 teeth now & I haven't started brushing them yet...    must start tonight! how do you do it?
xx


----------



## Lainsy

I got a leaflet from hv yesterday so that is why I started!  Just sat him on my knee and brushed them from behind - leaflet also says you can do it with them lying down on a changing mat if you kneel above their head.  He let me do them ok, although he does try to bite the toothbrush


----------



## starrynight

Girls am BACK!!!!!! I havent read back yet am away to have my tea then il be back later as am gonna do my birth story!! I was so glad to see the postie this morning with my new home hub lol xx


----------



## Mummy30

yay starry, cant wait to hear all about it!!

Im not a happy bunny. I put some things in scotads this week, jumperoo, bouncy chair and a play mat. all rainforest from fisherprice. Had some people over today to buy some. They decided on the chair for £15 and the mat for £10. They handed over what i thought was £30 and i gave them £5 change.  When they left i took the notes out my pocket only to find that they had given me two tenners instead of a tenner and a twenty. So they got the 2 things for £15. im mad with myself for not checking (the note was folded) and mad at them for being so scabby. Id never dream of scamming someone like that. Ok, its only a tenner but these things cost me a fortune and they were my babies toys... now some skank has got them for peanuts.  The chair alone costs £60 from argos and the mat i think is £30.... 

They told me they may be back for the jumperoo...... i doubt it very much. 

Feel sad that they have gone and for less than i wanted too, i just feel depressed.  Cant snap out of it. DP says not to worry and i know their wee baby will get some joy out of them im sure...... but its just closure and i dont like it :-(.

Sorry, very selfish me post.


----------



## starrynight

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244914.msg3970394;topicseen#msg3970394

Will be back xx


----------



## twinkle123

Starry - read your birth story.  Sounds a bit scary to me but what do I know! So glad everything turned out okay though.   

Mummy - don't blame you for feeling like that.  What a cheek of them trying to con you like that.  I would try thinking of the joy the wee baby will get from them but I suppose that's no consolation just now.   

Been watching Coronation Street tonight. Far too many stories round pregnancy just now for my liking.  I suppose it's all part of life but it's a part I'm still not part of.   

Trying to find some grown-up, responsible clothes to wear to work tomorrow that don't need ironed but failing miserably.  Will need to give in and get the ironing board out   
x


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls i have had a quick scan thro but am sure i have must something.

Welcome to the new ladies you will get so much support on here.

Twinkle i hope you are doing ok. Bet its a thought being back to wrk tho.

Mummy30 i would have been annoyed 2 i cant belive they did that even tho you told them how much the things were. How did r get on at school today? Was he all excited to be goin back?

Fiona was your holidays good? Am way behind on here so i have prob missed you spkn about it.

Roxy was your holidays good? Ul have to email me some pics of s.

Lainsy must feel weird brushing jamie's teeth i didnt know you did it at that age either.

Mrscoops you all settled in your house now?

Sonia your huge!! How do u manage to sleep? I think your next in line woohoo cant wait.

Jacks cant wait for your sexing scan am betting your having a girl!!

Bloo hows lyle doing? Still in 2 every thing.

Mommy hope you enjoyed your holidays goin by you ** status looked like you had a fab time.

Pegs how you doing?

Carol hows eva the diva? Am sure i have must loads of pics on ** of her.

Hi to everyone i have missed will take me a while to get back in 2 everything on here lol.

Afm everything fine here aimee doing ok i think she is constipated tho midwife said to give warm water but they dont recommend it so dunno if i should or not as she never really gave me straight answer!! Got hv coming 2moro hopefully she will weigh her she got weighed last wk and was down to 5.3.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

starry - R had a nice 1st day, he was fully dressed at 630am waking me up ready to go!!!  He's never done that before bless him!  LOVE his homework book, its like a proper book rather than a text book.It reminds me of a filofax thingy that i had as a kid! its ace!  He had PE today, and my house being where it is i got to watch them playing rounders in the playground. He did well, catching and batting.

bless little A with her constipation, im not sure what you can do... a wee rub of her tummy maybe  my two dont seem to suffer from that.... they are VERY regular haha. Hope you are settling in well as a mummy x


----------



## gmac2304

i'll be back later, but just a quick one for Starry re: constipated baby! Kyle used to be like clockwork (every milk feed equalled a dirty nappy), until he was 3wks old - then all of a sudden, he didn't go for 3 days on the trot! my MW told me to used cooled, boiled water - it was a nightmare trying to get him to take it, he point blank refused after a couple of sips!  anyway, we persevered & the few sips he did take worked - be warned tho, it was like an explosion! we had to throw out the clothes he was wearing - it was EVERYWHERE!!! 

the other thing I was told to give, if cooled, boiled water didn't work, was orange/apple juice - 1 part juice to 10 parts water (_i think thats right_)! again, stand back & wait for the explosion...

hope it works!

xx


----------



## Saffa77

whahahhahahahhahahahhaah Mrs COOPs that is so funny - well now at least i know what to do in case my 2 have constipation...... wait for 2 explosions! LOL   

Starry - your wee A is just so cute!!! looks like you are a natural already in the pic on ** - so happy for you - read your birth story thanks for sharing sounded scary to me too eeeeek but so glad she was ok!  Did you buy a lot of tiny baby clothes or just normal newborn clothes?

Hi to all else, loved seeing alls pics on ** and their holidays - looks like fun was had by all.

Did you ladies get told like how much to feed baby and how much to up to and when?  Its all freaking me out.  Starting antenatal classes next thursday but have a feeling I wont make all of them DP thinks we starting them too late but there was no other option this is the NCT one.  Apparently we get a refund on the classes we dont attend?! hope so.  DP has started reading books as he is also freaking out a bit LOL.  Thank goodness my mom is coming to stay for us until after christmas.  

Hi to all i have missed have serious porridge brain at the mo!  Finish work tomorrow yay!!!

Sx


----------



## peglet

just a quickie as i've just came out a meeting and got heaps to do......

Starry - ask your HV about baby massage - I used it in on bubbles and that helped her motions, also very relaxing for Aimee (who is uber cute by the way)
Saffa - the tin/box of formula feed will tell you all you need to know, based on babies weight, please try not to get freaked, it will come naturally to you, i promise....

sorry for no more personals, meeting was interuppted by a fire alarm (nice day to stand outside) so I have to write a report now instead..

Laters

Pegs


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Good Morning Girlies

What a beautiful morning it is... the TV weather forecast is crap...so got it wrong for this week and i'm stuck in the office.
My dad arrives today from Abu Dhabi, can't wait to see him!!
Looking forward to the weekend, am going to the Perth races on Saturday, never been before so am a bitty excited about a day oot.  I have the twins on Sunday.
I'm exhausted at the moment, been so busy since my mum got home 4 weeks ago, haven't had a moment to myself.  Not used to be so busy in the evenings and weekends.
I'm having a wee bit of crohns trouble too... i'm hoping it doesnt get too bad, can't be done with another crohns flare!!

Starry - your daughter is a wee darling!!  xxx

Sonia - not long now sweetheart...you are looking fab!! xxx

How is everyone??

xxxxx


----------



## starrynight

Gems how u doing hunnie sorry i missed you off the personals yesterday.xx

Sonia i got told to feed aimee 30mls when she was born the midwife did the 1st feed and dressed her 2 i carried on the 30mls then upped it myself as i could tell she was hungry you will be fine i was really nervous but it all came naturally to me. All the clothes i took in to hospital were tiny baby from mothercare and nothing fitted her everything was far 2 big. so my friend went to tesco and got tiny baby and they fitted her.

Thank you re constipation i think she is ok now had a mega dirty nappy this mrning lol

Pegs i got a leafleat about baby massage today the hv is gonna show me how to do it nxt wk.

A  now weighs 5lb 10oz so past her birth weight am so happy.

Nicky not sure about the meet i would love to come but am a little nervous off how i will get on with a by myself dp goes back to work next wk so il see hw i get on then.

xx


----------



## gmac2304

hey girls! thought it was about time I got on here & posted a long overdue update&#8230;seeing as I'm now back at work, and have regular access to a PC 
well, Kyle is now 28wks old (how on earth did that happen so quickly) and is just a wee gem! haven't had him weighed for a couple of weeks, but he is probably pushing 19lbs - we have his 6mth check tomorrow, so will find out his exact length & weight then! he can sit up unsupported for aaaaaages, eats 3 big meals a day, has FOUR teeth (in as many weeks), has the BIGGEST smile in the world, (usually) sleeps 12hrs at night, blethers away to you in his own little language and I LOVE him to bits! can't imagine my life without him now, and don't know what I used to do before he was here&#8230; D
he's not crawling yet, or showing any intention of it - but he can, if need be, move himself round in a circle on the floor! he's a typical lazy boy tho, and prefers to scream til I move him instead&#8230; O he's a demon in his baby walker - our poor Gracie is a tormented wee cat these days, has to run upstairs to get some peace! LoL&#8230;
we moved house in June, as most of you know. it's ACE having a garden - 'specially when we get some nice weather to go out into it! canna wait to build Kyle's first snowman either&#8230; to be honest with you, its like we've always been there - it has never not felt like home IYKWIM!
am back at work 3 days a week til end of Oct, then 4 days a week from then! Kyle has settled into his childminders well - I don't think he even has the chance to notice that I'm not there! Daddy collects him at 3, then they have some male bonding til I get home at 5.30&#8230;I get the biggest smile when I walk in the house each day, it's enough to melt your heart!

right, am gonna try some personals - but apologies in advance if I forget anyone! 

*Starry *- Aimee is gorgeous! cherish every single moment - before you know it, she'll not be a baby anymore!
*Flo *- welcome back to the board! stop lurking&#8230; ;o) be good to see you on the 5th. good luck with TTC naturally - hope you get ur BFP soon!
*Roxy* - ur photos on ** are lovely. looks like you had a great time. u'll have to email some pics of S when you have a minute (although will see her on the 5th).
*Mummy* - hows ur brood? love to hear all about them on **. looking forward to ur boozy session on the 4th? i'm out next weekend - canna wait!!!
*May* - did u have a nice holiday? too many photo's on ** to look thru, but the ones I looked at looked like you had a ball&#8230;
*Jacka* - how u keeping? bump getting nice & big I hope&#8230;
*Gwendy* - how are you darling? thinking about you as always&#8230; xxooxx
*Tissy* - you still around?? ;o) how's that gorgeous wee boy of yours?
*Debs* - same to you? that handsome wee chap keeping you on your toes?
*Twinkle* - boooooooooooooooo to being back at work! roll on Tattie Holidays eh? any news on when ur next cycle is?
*Saffa *- how HUUUUUUUUGE is that bump? lovely tho. bet you can't wait til you finish work on Friday? am soooo jealous&#8230;next week is meant to be a blinder of a week, weather wise! here's to those boys of yours cooking for another few weeks yet&#8230;
*Peglet* - can't wait to meet u & Bubbles on the 5th.
*Carol *- how are you & Eva the Diva? hope you haven't had any more hassle from the builders next door&#8230;
*Lainsy* - how's my wee pal doing (Jamie that is&#8230? is he still liking the rice? we only lasted a couple of days on that, as Kyle didn't like it too much&#8230;we moved onto baby porridge, which was a huge success!
*Gems* - sounds like you need some 'me' time! i know you want to spend as much time with your Mum, Dad & the twins as possible, but remember to look after yourself at the same time.

who have I missed? There's bound to be a few&#8230;  ( BIG hello to you if you're not on the list!
best get on - am only here 3 days, so you'd think I be busy doing work stuff&#8230; LoL!

Gillian xx


----------



## peglet

just want to say ta-ra for just now, as it's almost home time and that'll be me til tuesday.

going out with girlfriends tonight for dinner, been planned for donkeys, my mum picked bubbles from nursery has her for dinner and then taking her home for bath/bed, as DH has been away all week and i didn't want to cancel.

Bubbles loves her grandma, and when i phoned she had gone to the playpark with her papa....  

So i'm away to tart masel up a wee bit, put on some rouge and hit the delights of union square, been saving my w/w points all day so I can eat for Scotland.....

Have a lovely weekend, ladies et al.

Pegs


----------



## Lainsy

Starry great to have you back with us - loving Aimee's photos on ********, she is gorgeous just like a little dolly !!!  Hope you make the meet, it would be great to meet you both and get a wee cuddle xx

Mummy30 - great to hear R had a great time back at school, hope this is going to be a great year for him - he is such a lovely wee boy.

Saffa hope you are enjoying being a lady of leisure now, relax and make the most of the days on your own while you can.

Jacka, you're getting on now too - when do you stop work?  Hope you are keeping well.

Gems hope your looking after yourself and not exhausted anymore   

Mrs Coops, love reading all about Kyle, can't believe he is 28 weeks already and looking forward to seeing him again.  Yeah, Jamie loved his rice - I gave him rice for 2 days and he has now had carrot, didn't take much of that the first day but scoffed it the second day and today he had pear which he liked too.  Tomorrow I am trying apple.  I love feeding him, it is great when he sits there in his highchair and already he tries to hold the spoon !!

Pegs hope you had a good night last night and aren't suffering too much today   .  Looking forward to meeting you and bubbles at the meet.

Roxy, how's s getting on?  I keep up to date with you on ** and you have such a busy social life these days   

May - looks like you had a great holiday, can't wait to hear all about it.

Debs, Carol & Tissy - how are those gorgeous babies of yours?  All keeping you on your toes I bet!

Twinkle - must suck being back at work, bet you've got the days counted until your next hols   

Hi to anyone else I've missed   

Not much happening, my hv has left so bit disappointed as I really liked her and not sure who is replacing her.  Going to the clinic next week to get Jamie weighed etc as he will be 5 months on Monday.  Been swimming and baby group starts back up again on Friday so looking forward to that.  My mum & dad are coming through next week so that will be good.  Jamie and I off for lunch tomorrow with my boss, will be good to get a chance to catch up properly as she is always busy when I go into work - she misses me   

Right I am away to watch x-factor as I taped it.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all

Just a quickie from me. Supposed to be making DH a cup of tea but got a bit side-tracked!   

Been back to work a week now although it seems a lot lot longer.  So many problems that I can't even be bothered mentioning.  Really don't enjoy my job just now.  For a change it's not the pupils.  Teenagers will always be teenagers but I've got a lot of senior classes this year so they're much nicer.  It's the people I work with that are the problem.  Got a new boss now and not over impressed with what he's trying to do so far! 

It's now only 3 1/2 weeks until the methotrexate should be out of my body and it's safe to TTC again.  The council won't give me paid days off now for all my appointments and it's not as if I can take leave.  Doesn't work like that in teaching!  So either I lose pay, get signed off or try and time my FET in the October holidays.  Haven't been thinking about it much recently but should really start.

Right, cup of tea time
x


----------



## Mummy30

lainsy - do you have a hv from your town or mine  just wondering if the hv was from my town and who she was?? i love all the HVs here.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi lovely ladies. Just saying hello.  Nothing much to report. Back to work like we've never just been off for 6 weeks!  3 weeks left until it's 3 months since my methrotrexate injection and then it's FET time again.  

Just been crying at Coronation Street!  Too many pregnancy and abortion stories at the moment on it.  Can't even escap with my Corrie dose!

New bedframe being delivered tomorrow. Exciting stuff!
x


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hi peeps!

Just thought i'd quickly check in.
1st month of clomid, had CD12 scan yesturday and have too many eggs  
Crazy stuff.  6 mature and another 2 small ones.  Freaked me out a bit to be honest.  have been told no BMS this month. 

Don't know whether to be chuffed or frustrated to be honest.  Good i'm ovulating but rubbish i can't use them and rubbish that we've wasted a month.
Meh.  

Sorry for lack of personals, peeps.  In haste this morning.

XX


----------



## hopeful33

Hi everyone, I just wanted to say thanks to all of you who replied to my "nervous newbie" post (on 12th August).  It's really comforting to know there's support here if/when I need it  

I've been lurking on and off recently - I'm off on holiday on Saturday for 2 weeks so desperately trying to focus on that rather than our impending ICSI treatment.

Thanks again - hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi all

im baffled... i still dont get any new topic posts when someone posts a new topic on aberdeenshire.... hmmmmm. thought i did it right too.

my two still cracking me up... as i speak i have a little girls head popping over the top of the lap top as she has climbed up her wee arm chair. grrrrrr.

be back later, she has fallen!!


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls xx

Hopeful enjoy ur holiday i hope ur nice n relaxed when you come back for you tx.

Geordie wow thats alot of follicles what dose were u on? I think the most i had 1 time was 2. But the up side at least yoy know its wrkn.

Mummy lol you 2 sound so funny. Hmm am gonna ask you a question how did u manage with the twins when dp went bk to wrk? Am just curious as sometimes with A i dont even have time to eat as she is only ever happy in my arms makes me think it mudst be alot harder in early stages with 2 just curious 2 how u managed?

Sonia u enjoying ur time off? Your boys still cooking nicely.

Twinkle not long till u start tx again will u wait till oct or take unpaid leave from wrk?

Jacks not long till ur sexing scan how exciting.

Lainsy wow jamie will b 5months the time has flown by. Hope ur new hv is as nice as your other one.

Ah need to go aimee wont settle i have hv 2moro and am worried somethin wrong with her as she never sleeps much and after most feeds she does a weird grunting thing and goes purple in the face like she is in pain i spent ages winding her an she does burp so not sure wot am doin wrong.

xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hi girls 

Just a quick lurking message to say hello.  Had made a wee promise to my DH that I wouldnt be on the computer as much as before so i have (so far) managed to stick to said promise!!      
Hope you are all well - have read some posts back and so far you all sound well!!  Starry - I just have to say how cute is your little girl!!!!  An absolute cutie!!!  

AFM - nothing much happening with me.  Just waiting for AF before I decide to get into with the clinic to get meds etc sorted out!!!  Was going to put it off but have changed my mind again and so I am looking forward to the usual jabbing in the thighs and tummy...NOT!!  I am trying to be good with my diet but somehow it is slipping of late so will have to give myself a kick up the behind to get myself into gear!!!  I will try and post more.  

Bye for now 

Button


----------



## Mummy30

starry - Poor A, im wondering if she has trapped wind or reflux. My two suffered badly with sickness and pain after feeding, we were advised to try infacol first and then we went onto gaviscon to thicken the milk. Definately ask your HV cause if there is a remedy to help her they should advise it.  but if i was a HV (which im NOT) i would tell you to try infacol before a feed. 
As for how i coped.... i just got on with it i think. I was petrified but didnt have a choice. My two slept well in their moses basket or in a bouncy chair, i fed them one after the other (even if one wasnt ready for a feed) to keep their routine the same, and i had LOTS of help from a wonderful friend and neighbour (who still is a massive help to me) and DPs family were never away!  but at the end of the day i did just get on with it. Im a childminder and nursery nurse so remember i was used to being around babies.   

My two are funny but boy do they drive me crackers. Their favourite thing is to open the fridge, ive lost count the amount of times the strawberries have been spilt all over the floor. A likes to grab the milk from the inside door and just stand there holding it with a look on his face be cause he cant put it back   .  They fight over toys, A ALWAYS has to have whatever C has and she doesnt put up a fight, she gives in a has a major tantrum.  When A doesnt get his own way, he sulks to the floor and headbutts it! He used to give his head a big bang but now ive noticed him being more gentle on himself!! He is covered in bruises!  She is fully walking now and he isnt far off.     Oh, and i cant open my door without both of them getting excited thinking they are getting outside!  They are a couple of characters i can say but i slowly am going domented HAHA.


----------



## fionamc

Must try harder!
Must try harder!
Must....you get the idea!


----------



## starrynight

Mummy30 you should be a hv lol she has just told me what you have said so i need to try the infacol for 24hrs then she will phone me 2moro if no improvement it will be gaviscon she thinks its either colic or reflux. I felt such a bad mummy yesterday a just wouldnt settle from 3 till 9.30 and it was like she was in pain and there was nothing i could do for her apart from cuddle her. Haha i love hearing about the twins you must have to have eyes on the back of your head lol They must keep you fit if nothing else. Are they sleeping till a good time in the morning now?

Button good luck for your tx hunnie. Am sure a little slip off you diet will be ok keep us informed of everything.xx

LOL fiona u ok?

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Oh starry poor wee A and no you werent being a bad mummy!  LOL its just so hard to know what is wrong with them hey!

AFM - am on maternity leave and loving the fact i can just go lie down whenever i want.  My back kills me during the day cos i have a very arched back from dancing and now its worse, bump isnt very very big but is sitting right under boobies so very uncomfortable!  sitting on a chair is a nightmare as cannot bend forward etc.  Anyways not complaining!
Been having sorry TMI a lot of Egg white consistency dishcharge when I wipe aaargh so always stressing that its the mucuous plug coming away also been feeling righty sooooooooo much and not really lefty so always something to worry about but guess it depends on their positions!  seeing midwife next Thursday then scan following Tuesday - start antenatal tonight 7.30 - 9.30 hope i can last then as ususally the time my back is killing me and need to lie down 

Hope all is well and hope to see lots of you starting your treatments again very soon!!

We need more BFPS.

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

awww sonia, you are doing really well hon.... its tough towards the end i remember it well!!

starry - hope the infacol helps her, and stop beating yourself up. Its VERY common in babies, like i said, both of mine had it and i remember giving it to my DS1 too.  Id love to be a HV actually, but you need to train as a nurse firstly and i dont have the time or patience for uni. So ill just give out advice to my pals lol. 

Lovely day here today.... ive found out some news about DS1s dad which im not happy about and cant decide what to do so lots on my mind just now. lots to think about.    
AT present twins not sleeping... grrrrrrrr.  Madam has thrown every teddy and blanket into misters cot. Poor mister is over flowing with cuddly things!


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hi Girls!

Feeling loads better today.  DH has taken to calling me superwoman re the eggs, which is doing wonders for my confidence.  I just think, i can't possibily moan - i'm so lucky to have too many that it shows the clomid is working so well.  I'm only on 50mg this is my first month!  
So next month i'll take teeny tiny dose of 25 mg and hopefully that will be spot on!
Sorry for moanyness earlier in the week!    Am back to normal service now!

Come on lets have some more BFPs!

GL xx


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls!

just a quick one today for GeordieLou!  I over-stimm'd on 50mg of Clomid too - and I had loads of follies, much more than 6!  think I had 12 or so, then they stopped counting...    i was also told not to BD that month!   

went down to 25mg on month 2, which didn't do the job - although I did produce eggs, just not enough    i think!    3rd month, I was told to take 25mg, but I cheated and took 50mg on one of the days     and Kyle was the result!  so don't give up hope...as you say, at least the Clomid is doing its job!!!  good luck for next month...

Gillian xx


----------



## gmac2304

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242391.new#new


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Just thought I'd catch up with everyone. 

GeordieLou - wish I could help you but it was so long ago now when I had clomid that I can't remember much about it.  Don't think I ever produced too many eggs then which is surprising seeing as I'm prone to OHSS and 30 follicles!    At least you know it's doing it's job.   

Sonia - looking good!    Can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling just now.  As long as they keep cooking though, that's the main thing.   

Not much happening here.  Hate work, blah blah blah! Got a student just now so at least it's easing up my work slightly.  I'm on my minimum non-contact time this year so have hardly any time to do any marking, preparation etc.  Everything piles up on my desk until Friday afternoon when I'm free but feel like I'm getting so far behind.

AF is here yet again.  Gone from having anything between 30 and 60 day light cycles to heavy 14-21 day cycles since I was treated for my ectopic.  Hope it's just temporary and isn't going to be like this forever!   

Hi to everyone. Off to prepare for tomorrow's classes.
x


----------



## tissyblue

Hey all - sorry been awol. Laptop died and couldn't be fixed   . 


Quick update from me, Rory is ace - still a v happy, smiley boy who loves opening doors and cupboards    . Him and Jura are like a tag team - he opens the doors and she raids the cupboards.....flour and icing sugar EVERYWHERE! Sounds like he should come round your house Mummy30 and pick up some tips from your two!


Sorry I'm missing the meet on 5th. Feel like I haven't seen you guys in ages.


----------



## jackabean72

Morning Ladies

Going to attempt some personals but sorry if I miss anyone;

Starry - That's gr8 about A weight gain, hope she is feeling better? Try not to beat yourself up about it. Scan is one week 2moro I'm so excited about finding out what we are having. Dh thinks it's a girl and so do I now&#8230;we both have had dreams about it being a girl!  

Mummy - Your stories about the twins are so funny&#8230;.they sound like right little characters lol

Saffa - How did the Ante natal class go? 

Gems - Hope your feeling better and your cold has gone for the weekend?  

Mrs Coops - I'm keeping well apart from backache, woke up this morning and it seems to have gone down my legs! Midwife thinks it might be sciatica so got to wait over the weekend see how I am and on Monday if there's no improvement she might get me a support belt. Kyle's new pictures are gr8 he's such a smilely boy.

Hopeful - When do you start your first tx?

Geordielou- Glad you have your PMA back, we def need more BFP's.  

Tissyblue - I love your profile pic of Rory he's so cute.

Hello to everyone else, sorry I haven't done more personals.

Finish at 1pm today so a company BBQ, can't be bothered just going for the free food lol.

Jxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Sorry i haven't been around but i've been ill AGAIN!!
some inconsiderate twit passed on a cold to me which started on Monday and has got worse and worse!!  i have a ruddy chest infection!!  2 of my other friends have it too but not quite as bad...so am blaming it on someone who was on the bus with us when we went to the Perth races at the weekend!!  Have been to the doctor and she said it can last up to 3 WEEKS!!  and its apprently highly contagious....uuurrrrgh!!
My parents and the twins left this morning and am upset i hadn't seen them all week with being ill...saw them last night though ...and had to go to bed early!!

Apart fom that i had an ACE weekend at the Perth races with my friends and my DAD...yes i dragged him along with me...lol!!  I deffo recommend it for a day out!!  I was very drunk...i think i needed it...lol!  Had a hoot with my dad, he spent the whole time giving 'advice' to my friends about life etc...LOL!!  God i love him.

I don't really have other news... got my follow up appointment next Friday with the donor coordinator...so am excited about that!!

Sorry no personals am feeling a bit sick with this ruddy ilness!!

Please know am thinking of you all as always.
Gemz xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

hi girls.... so sorry but here comes a me post... its a happy me post tho!!

Had a few issues with the school yesterday but today the head calls me to discuss DS1s goals for this term and she has told me how well he is doing    he has been working VERY well and getting all his work correct.  I am just delighted with him, he has never done this before im just over the moon, cant describe it!!  

Twins in bed... phew, was at a pals house this morning and the pair of them locked themselves in her puppys cage!! its a massive cage and they thought it was a play house. Then they attacted her coal fireplace, the coals went all over the lovely grey carpet and all over them, they were black. Cant take them anywhere just now!! what an embarassment.     

Glad the weekend is almost upon us, DP is finishing at 330pm today    Jimmy chungs tomorrow before pittodrie! We have loads of JC meal vouchers as DP was kitty man at the stag night he went on and paid for 16 adult meals, so he pocketed 16 vouchers!! We already had some too so we have enough for 4 free meals!!    Looking forward to it!


----------



## fionamc

Mummy30 - delighted to hear how well DS1 is doing. It must be so difficult having a child with ASD as it is so 'hidden' in most ways and some teachers really don't seem to know much about it. I remember a head teacher saying to me once - 'what is this autism thing, anyway?' I felt like saying 'go down to the nursery of YOUR school and take a look and see which child stands out!!!' DS1 obvously has more subtle difficulties than an autistic child but I will always remember his flippant comment and dislike him for it. I hope R is as proud of himself as you are of him! Both my kids have their own problems and everybody accepts that F is 'different' as it is so physically obvious but E has had ongoing speech and language problems and everyone just kept telling me he would be fine! He is making progress but it is [email protected]@dy hard work trying to figure out what he is saying all the time.

Gemz - glad you had a great time at the Perth races but shame you are feeling so [email protected] now. Hope you feel better soon and not too long before you see your family again.

Jacka - hope you enjoyed the free food  . Only another week till you find out the flavour, isn't it? If it IS the pink variety, that will be another one to start evening up the numbers!

Tissy - hope you are getting on ok at work and that R is settled in nursery. Sounds like you need to get locks on those cupboards!!! E is able to work our door locks and he is very fastidious about closing the cupboard doors and stairgates to foil F's attempts. Her favourite hobby is climbing the stairs. I'm not kidding - she never giggles as much as when she is crawling upstairs!

Twinkle - hope AF gets back to normal soon (well, really hope it doesn't have too much chance to get back to normal before you have your next treatment and then it disappears altogether for a while....).

Geordie Lou - we had an IUI when I produced to many follies and it is so frustrating being told no BMS, isn't it? It is tempting to give it a go but the thought of being the next mum of sextuplets put me off!  
Saffa - hope you had fun at your antenatal class last night and hope you get to them all! 

Starry - did the Infacol help A any? I have been so lucky that neither of mine have had colic or reflux but one of my friends whose baby is the same age as F has had awful problems with her wee boy's reflux. Hope the Infacol/Gaviscon work for her as seeing her like that must be awful. I think they grow out of colic before reflux, so might be better if it was that. And you are sooo not a bad mummy! I am ok, thanks for asking. Have found the last couple of months really hard work with the two of them (including my holiday, which you asked about). I did have a bit of a moan about it a few pages back, so won't bore everyone again  Oh, well, E starts his proper nursery sessions next week (they have been breaking them in gently), so that might give me some time to spend with F on her own/do some housework/have a cuppa. I know it will get easier but it is blinking hard work with no family help.

Button - ggod luck fotr when you start your next treatment.

Hopeful33 - have a great holiday and try to put your upcoming treatment to the back of your mind for two weeks (easier said than done though, I know, although it was the holidays that helped me get through treatments).

Lainsy - hope you enjoyed baby group today. I just learned yesterday that the one in the village between us has stopped. I went there with E and really enjoyed it.

Peglet - how are you? Hope you enjoyed your meal out with the girls (I know it was a week ago but my lurking has been much more frequent than my posting!  )

Mrs.Coops - glad to hear that everything sounds so settled with you - your house/K settled in nursery etc He is very cute.

Carol - never mind that it was an old photo on **; I wish I could have looked even half as glam at ANY point in my life  Hope all is ok and there have been no more incidents with builders  .

Roxy - good luck for your hike!

AFM - E has started nursery and is loving it. Thankfully his communication problems don't stop him from being sociable! F is crawling and into everything at the moment. She cruises round the furniture but has no idea about walking/balance yet though. Also think she is suffering with teeth at the moment (she went to bed with bright red cheeks tonight) and she slept for 2 hours 15 minutes today in one sleep and 15 mins in the other sleep! Yea, she usually has 2x 1 hour sleeps and never goes more than an hour at a time. I had to keep checking on her of course! 

Oh well, that is the rain on and seems to have dulled the beat from the Festival from across the road. Hope everyone remembered their wellies, it is a festival after all!

Night night, I have blethered on long enough but  to all I have missed and especially to those I have not welcomed before now. There are bound to be loads as there are so many of us now!


----------



## fionamc

Meant to say too, that for those of us lucky enough to have LO's and are in the vicinity (you know who you are  ), there is a nearly new baby sale in Peterhead tomorrow. I am thinking of going so I can fill my house with even more tat! Has anyone been and if so, is it busy? I have been in Ellon and they are really busy. Here is a link hopefully!

http://www.netmums.com/listings/WHATSON/ne_scotland/108/August////

/links


----------



## Mummy30

ohhhh thanks fiona, i didnt know that!!


----------



## fionamc

Hope you didn't go!  It was pretty poor.    Maybe ok if there was a bigger item you didn't have, like a baby walker etc but not much in the way of other toys.  We did buy a Roary space hopper though!

E away to NHS24 docs as poorly tonight.  Just waiting on the call to see how he is doing.  Hope he is ok


----------



## Mummy30

fiona - nope i didnt go, too much of a rush after swimming lessons and then football in the afternoon. I replied to you on ******** and just hope E is ok after his night last night x


----------



## jackabean72

Afternoon Ladies

Can you believe it's Monday 2moro  Why does it go so fast.

Fiona - I hope that E is doing better, I saw on ** that they are keeping him in?

Saffa - Not sure if I missed a post from you but how did your Ante Natal classes go?

Mummy - That's such good news about DS1 making such good progress at school.  He seems to like going so much so that probably has alot to do with his performance.  You must be so proud.  

Starry - How's A reflux?

Sorry I haven't done more personals but hello to everyone else.

AFM - 6 days and counting til our private scan, yes we will be finding out the flavour that's one of the main reasons for going.  I'm totally impatient and can't wait til the baby is here to find out!   I've had a dream that it's a girl and so has DH so think it might be pink for us, however we will just need to wait and see.  Had a relaxing breakfast in bed made by my lovely DH he's such a sweetie.

Jxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya all

Jacka - antenatal was good actually 16 other couples so should be good fun!  Glad we booked through NCT as they seem to be more thorough there 

Fiona - Hope you man recovers quickly too

Me feeling uncomfortable - Im not too too big but because im tall i hide it better but my tummy starts right from the bottom of my boobs so cant eat like i used to and back is killing me so afternoon times consists mainly of lying down.

Looking forward to the lunch on Sunday quite a few of us going!!

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah, lunch next Sunday! How are you going to manage to sit through one of our lengthy lunches Sonia?   

Fiona - hope E is doing okay and not being kept in much longer. Bet you just want him home.   

Jacka - are you going to be telling what colour of baby you're having? Not long to wait now.   

Well, thing autumn has well and truly arrived now.  Packed the car last night to do a car boot sale this morning.  Was sunny when we got up at a ridiculously early time this morning so went to Thainstone.  By the time we got there though it was pouring and so windy.  Ended up leaving after 15 minutes and went to the beach for our breakfast instead.  Done lots of pottering today but nothing too exciting. 

Off to look out work clothes and make tomorrow's lunch.
x


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle ------ mmmmmmm good call!!! LOL  and I am meeting another friend at Union square for a coffee and catch up at 3.30PM will see how I feel but think am going to postone that!!! im sure I will be fine.  We met up with lunch yesterday and today actually with friends and didnt do too bad but can only do 1 outing a day!  LOL  - oh no about the car boot sale but yes I agree Autumn has defn arrived I have heard that we going to be getting snow in SEPTEMBER WHAT!?!?!?!

Jacka will definately be telling all what you having HAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAQ and I thought I was bad with not being able to wait..... you busting at the seam wanting to know and telL LOL - you going to babyscanning am i right?  they are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lovely there!!!! Really thorough etc and will do measurements and they dont rush you at all they tell you how baby is lying and talk it through with you.  Wish the NHS was like that LOL

Anyways been pigging out big time on icecreams lately ben and jerrys need to seriously slow down!!! just cant stop and with Tescos having a half price special i just stock up 

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Using my mobile so just a very quick one to say saffa is so right lol. Once we find out on saturday I will be shouting from the roof tops, pics will be up in the evening too. So excited I can't stop talking about it dh this I'm crazy ha ha x be back on 2moro


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies so so sorry I havebeen AWOL just been so so busy this past month where has it gone can't believe it is September on Wednesday!!!!

L and I both doing fine he is SO much trouble and keps his mummy on her toes - just a typical boy into climing in on or around everything!!!!  ALWAYS UP TO SOMETHING HE SHOULDN'T BE BUT FUNNY WITH IT       

Glad everyone is keeping well and BIG hello to our newbies.

I will try and get on more I promise - altho always catching up with some news on **.  Always thinking of you all

Bloo x


----------



## peglet

Good Morning everyone.....

Well we have returned form the Big Smoke.... went to a friends 30th (oh to be that young again) and took the opporutnity to go and visit further friends.  We had a jam packed weekend, but it was fab.  Bubbles was just a wee delight (although what was with the 0630 starts??) She thankfully slept through the M25 traffic jams (where are these people going), and didn't say anything when we got up at 0500 yesterday to travel home (think she was stunned!)

Apart from the decent.  She flew great, which puts us at ease for our holiday in 2 weeks (although still going to get her a dvd player for the plane).

So as you can see, I'm gushing with happiness...... 

Hoping A'bdy is fine, and looking forward to Sun (for those who are making it)

Fiona - hope E is ok.....

Pegs


----------



## fionamc

Very briefly, as F has just wakened, but thought I would let those of you not on ** know, that E got home from hospital yesterday PM.  He is fine just now but what happened with his heart could happen again at any time.  We are going to see the cardiologist tomorrow, so we should know more after that.  Don't think it is life threatening but just very scary!  Better go.  Will be back later.


----------



## jackabean72

Morning Ladies

 Well Done to RoxyFoxy who made her big climb up Ben Nevis and back   You must be so chuffed with yourself and already thinking about your next adventure I see.

Fiona - Glad to hear E is out of hospital and feeling better, does he have to go back for more tests??

Peglet - That's gr8 to hear you had a fab weekend, where are you going on holiday?

Saffa - Whats the difference between NCT classes and the ones on the NHS?

Hope everyone else is well?  Why is the weather always nice when I have to work!!!! boooo  

AFM- Did I mention we have our 4D scan on Saturday ROFL    Only 4 days to go.  I went to doc yesterday as my back ache and hip pain was killing me turns out I have PGP/SPD so got a support band, lots of paracetamol and using my beanie heated cow lol, If i'm not feeling better by the end of the week i've to get refered to Physio....and to top it all off i've got awful constipation cramps!!! Must be all the paracetamol   

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Fiona - Must have posted at the same time! Must have been so scary for you and DH, hope the cardiologist tomorrow has some positive news.

Jxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

peglet glad you had a good hols see u Sunday! 

Fiona so glad e is home now how scary!!

Jacka - welcome to my world... LOL I think almost every lady gets those pains in pregnancy my hips kills me at night and my back is constant I went to the free physio at woolmanhill hospital which is on every 2nd 3rd and 4th Tuesday of every month - you only have to attend one session and got a support beelt and really strong tubi grip, the support belt is ok if you walking around not sitting down but I use tubigrip everyday and helps a little but still got pain .  Nhs classes are too late in pregnancy for me and they do it all over a couple sessions whereas nct you pay and it's 8 evenings and they more thorough I think

hi to all else

sx


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa - Yeah my midwife mentioned to me about the woolmanhill hospital thing so might think about it, she gave ma a tubigrip but I thought i was maybe a little tight so phoned her this morning she said don't double it up and it will be better.  So I will give that a go tonight.  Is there a website for the NCT classes??

Jxx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls 

I dont get on here much these days hopefully i will get back on at sum point 2 do more personals but here is a couple.

Fiona glad e is ok what a scare for you hope 2moro goes ok.

Sonia hope ur boys are stll cooking nicely.

Jacks my bets are on a girl for you.

LOL  i just deleted omg post moaning about dp did any1 argue alot with there oh once they had a baby?

Hi to everyone i have missed i will try n get bk more 

xx


----------



## Saffa77

jacka - it may feel tight now but it loosens up with wear.  I dont sleep with mine only wear it when I go out as lazying about most the day at home and dont need it.  I just feel like it supports the weight of the bump I will show you mine on Sunday - I could also bring my belt for you to try to see if you like it??

Starry - Hello - yeah I was wondering the same would DP and i argue more when the little ones are here so good question .

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

starry - simply, the answer to your question is a big YES.  We definately argue more since the twins arrived than we ever did. Its a major life changing time for you both to adapt to, you will both have different views on life and how to deal with them. You will take your frustrations out on each other, its completely normal but please talk to each other and cuddle at the end of the day.  Never sleep on an argument! thats my tip.


----------



## Saffa77

MUmmy sorr on another topic which changing bag did you buy?


----------



## starrynight

Mummy its been a real testing time for me and oh we have hardly spoke since last wk!! We are starting to spk a bit more now coz i have asked dp to help me a bt more i know he wrks but am shatterd 2 i made him do the 11 feed last nite so i could go to bed early as i do the rest of the feeds during the nite and during the day but i woke up at 1230 an he will still up so i felt bad!! He said that a wouldnt sleep but i took her off him cuddled for 5mins then put her in basket and she was soundo am thinking he still aint feeling confident with her and he doesnt like putting her in basket when awake. It makes me wonder how the ppl that think lets have a baby to make a relationship work manage!! Am sure we will be fine its due to lack of sleep and its all change for us 2 but its all totally worth it and i might be mad but thats me started saving for another ivf just incase!!

Sonia have u got a date for c section?

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Oh starry can just imagine how hard it must be all of a sudden there is this new person which like u say he mitt not feel confident with but think it will all settle with time maybe make time to sit down and chat to him? 

No date yet am seeing consultant next Tuesday and will see what they say but am hoping for csection for 37 weeks.  Hope they stay till then my next big milestone is 34 then I'm not worried if they come after that 

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Sonia i was the same counting the days till the next milestone and i always thought after 34wks i would be happy. Am not sure if you know her but a lady that was on my other thread had her twins at 34wks and they were fine and so cute they just needed a little help. I hope you get c/s then 2 you must feel so heavy now and finding it hard to sleep is that a new bump pic? Have u apdated some on ** am so behind with everything with not gettin on net alot. I think me in dp will be fine il just have to spk to him but saying that he doesnt help when he blames everything on my hormones!!!! lol

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hey sonia

i searched for ages for a nice changing bag that wasnt too girly as DP would need to carry it around. In the end i went for one off ebay and it was useless... cant remember the name of it either. sorry. My friend ended up lending me her one and it is brilliant, not sure what make it is tho... have you been on the twins board to ask opinions? Im sure its been asked before you can read others reviews on them. I would say dont worry about the cost as you will need a GOOD changing bag that can fit everything in x2.  its worth spending a wee bitty more to get a decent bag, i didnt and that was a mistake. 

starry - ahhh poor you doing all the night feeds, its so exhausting but it doesnt last forever. I used to hate it when ppl said that to me!!  you have to do what works with u and dp too. Remember A is still very little and you will be feeling a very strong bond being her mummy and automatically want to, not take over, but be a mummy, if that makes sense.  I didnt have a choice but to let DP help me this time because obviously i had 2 babies to deal with and also it was my second baby. When i had DS i did all the night feeds and all the day time things too, cause i just HAD to, i was his mummy and needed to. Its hard to put it into words how i felt then and when i had my 2 too.. i cant really get what im saying out!!!  lol.  

That ended up as a bit of a waffle really eh!!!


----------



## peglet

Hi everyone

this is a real quicky as i shoudl be working....

Starry - fighting is normal!!!  This is all new, and new to each other too.  Is your OH home at bathtime?  That was DH and Bubbles "special time" DH always bathed bubbles, it also meant that I had 1/2hr to myself to tidy up, start dinner, have a warm cuppa  

Don't try to be superwoman, it will eventually work itself out.  You'll find just loading and unloading a washing machine could take all day. 

Try and have one night where you do nothing, put A to bed, get a take away and put on the DVD.  

Right, really must work today.

PS - Twinkle just PM'd you....incase you are lurking but not logged on.

Pegs


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya girls 

sorry this is a bit of a me post - have picked up a few different vitamins today as read somewhere on here about some things that would help aid egg quality etc.  Didnt buy the whole lot as I am unsure about taking them all.  Susan - you very kindly sent me the post about someone recommending a whole load of vits, did you take all vits or some of them.  Picked up Royal jelly, Vit c, Vit B complex, co-enzyme Q10 and of course I take my daily dose of pregnacare conception.  Was there anything you took.  I am eating brazil nuts and will be taking pineapple juice for selenium and will be hoping to eat more greenery for extra folic acid and zinc.  Picked up my buserelin also and to start injections on 17th of this month eeek!!!!  

Hope you are all well anyway and again apologies for just a me post!

Button


----------



## jackabean72

Just a quick one and a very me post;

Had our scan today and we are having a precious baby girl   , most of you will probably have seen it on ** but just thought i'd say it again lol

See most of you 2moro xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

jacka - i ve seen on ** but yay again to you! Start stocking up on scratch mittens LOL

starry - yeah that was my bump at 30 weeks haven't really grown much since then would say it's the same am carrying very neat as midwife puts it apparently cos I'm tall I'm carrying higher hence the bad heartburn and sore back! Skin is so taut and hard on tummy

mummy yeah have decided to go for the skip hop dash changing bag really like them and also suitable for dp to wear too

hate a bump photoshoot today with dp and then will have another one once babas here will be a Christmas theme should get some good shots hopefully - dp bought it for me as a bierthday present as it's my bday on Wednesday eeeeek haven't even thought about it 33 eeeeeeeekkkk lol

see yous tomorrow

sx


----------



## starrynight

Jacks ya a    i thought it would be oh dont do what i did and buy a million pink outfits lol as you get so much when little one here. How exciting.xx

Sonia cant wait to see your pics!! Oh and happy bday for wed if am not on here. Am wanting phots done of me dp n aimee did the person that took the photo's say there was a better age of the little ones to get them done?  Am just wondering how we would get the pics done with her being so little. Where did you go?

Button good luck for you tx are you taken time of wrk?

Hello to everyone else and hope you have a fab lunch 2moro!! I think i might come to the nxt one as long as lainsy will look after me lol think she has managed to twist my arm to go lol.

xx


----------



## starrynight

Does anyone know if you can make you pic on here private to members only? I know everything else is public but just wonderd about profile pic.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah - a little pink baby Jacka    Bet you'll get lots of shopping started now!

Button - this is a list of what I'm taking just now leading up to my next cycle:
Morning - fish oil, selenium
Lunch - folic acid, vitamin B6, zinc
Tea - L'Arginine, vitamin C, iron, Q10 (although I'll be stopping that soon because it's not been tested in pregnancy), pregnacare
Bed - aspirin

After EC last time, I stopped taking the selenium (drank pineapple juice instead), vitamin B6, zinc and Q10.

Hope this all makes sense.  I think it did make a difference with me because although it was ectopic, it was the 1st BFP I've ever had in 6 IVF cycles!
x


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya

twinkle - thanks for the info, I went to holland and barratt with a great list of drugs/vits to get and started to panic about the amount I would be taking etc      Have all the bottles on kitchen sideboard (so I remember to take them).  When do you start?  

Jacka - how great was it to see your baby and ofcourse finding out what flavour you were having, bet you will have a few names now!!!  xxx

Starry - Hav requested 2 weeks holidays off but think I may hav to take more as I calculated my dates for proposed EC wrong (by a week) hmmmm so not sure what I am going to do   .

Hope you all had a good natter and of course loads of cake when you met up today!!!  

Button


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls

Button good luck for your next cycle - lots of    vibes!

Starry I had a quick look and don't think you can make your profile pic private   .  We had a fab lunch and really hope you will make the next one - I promise to take extra care of you   

Must try and be better with posting a bit more often - I always manage time for **!!


----------



## twinkle123

Button - I'm taking all my supplements now.  Some of them take time to do their stuff so the sooner the better.  I even bought one of those old people tablet organisers with space for 4 doses a day.  It's best to divide them out so your stomach can handle them better. Also aspirin, fish oil, Q10 and the clexane injections are all blood-thinners so it's best to divide them throughout the day.
x


----------



## gmac2304

just a quick one for now, but will be back later...

*Lainsy* (_and anyone else who is interested_) - Argos have a sale on Car Seats just now! thought it might be worth a look, as you mentioned at the weekend that you'll need 2... 

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all quick one as on phone had scan babas weighing 5.7lbs so pretty happy with that no dates yet will discuss that at my next milestone which is 34 weeks!

Sx


----------



## peglet

Sonia

I can't believe that there are two babies in your bump let alone they both weiging 5.7lb, you are so very neat......

Fab that all is going so well..

Pegs


----------



## Saffa77

Thanks peglet I did sometimes worry about size of bump
at times but doctor said as long as they growing then don't worry. I do feel lucky having a neat bump now that I see they defn growing!!


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia so delighted for you that both babies are growing so well and doing fine, not long to go now at all.  
Sorry I haven't been on here much chatting, always on ******** but must get better at posting on here.  Eva into everything now so I spend my day chasing after her, tidying up her mess but it's all good fun.  We leave for Spain in the early hours on Sunday morning, haven't even started packing yet and lie in my bed worrying about what I need to remember.  Just don't want to go above our luggage allowance but you need so much for a little one, if needed I can always buy extra but hoping not to.  We're staying in a villa so washing machine there.  Think it will be one case for the Diva and one for Mike and I.  Think it's nice there but temp has dropped (just our luck) but hopefully still warm enough for Eva to go in the pool with Daddy each day.  
Big hugs to everyone and I'm always still reading what's going on.  Big cuddles to the babies too xxxx


----------



## starrynight

Wow sonia great weights thats the size aimee was when born lol Ur cooking them really well!! Love your bump pic 2 wish i got them done now maby nxt time    lol.

Am same as carol am a bad poster now i will try harder but a has been ill she full of cold so havin to give even more cuddles since t was me that gave her the cold. Shame

Hi to everyone oh mummy30 looked like you had a fab nite out goin by ur pics.

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Right ladies I need helpy how do I get a lily pie ticker to work! I made one and can't get it to show up on my profile!!! What code do i use? 

xx


----------



## Mummy30

afternoon all

sonia, wow 5lbs 7oz already!!! thats amazing... my two came at 36+6 and were 5lbs 9oz and 5lbs 15oz, you are doing amazingly well!!  

Starry - yeah had a great time, just over all too quick. Its rare for me to be out in aberdeen so when i do go i really make the most of it!  I used to be in amadeus every friday night 10pm-3am without fail. We always demanded the same booth there too, if someone was in it we would just sit down beside them and annoy them til they moved!!  How times have changed, if someone did that to me id hit the roof haha. 

Horrid day here, its so windy ive not been out yesterday or today. And ive nothing to show for staying in as my house is a mess. I jsut cant keep it tidy.  

Not been feeling that great, full of the cold and sore throat, im getting stressed out for this wedding on saturday. DP is the same.

DS1 is off school today as he has come out in some allergic reaction, he was covered when i got home on sunday. He had eye drops in for his eye test to im guessing its those. He could have gone in, as he was in yesterday, but some of the kids laughed at him...... so today he is off.  

Well, the twins are in bed so i guess id better get going and do something....... Think ill start the spag bol for supper. 

Oh and i know JAQ that i did congratulate you on sunday, but just for the puropse of the thread..... CONGRAts on having a girl xxx


----------



## gmac2304

*OMG* Sonia - 5.7lb already don't they say 1/2lb per week for babies growth - you better hope you have these bubba's at 37wks, you're growing 9lb'ers!!!!!!!!!   

xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

after all your comments I thought let me double check the weight conversionwas right and googles it so it was wrong with the first post. They weighing 2.3 kgs which is 5.07 lbs does that sound better?Bi just have no idea in pounds I always have to use the weight converter on phone so is 5.07 pounds same as 5.7 LOL serious cash of Porridge brain here!!

LOL!

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

nope, doesn't sound better - they're still gonna be big boys!!!    1/2lb a week still takes them up to over 9lbs if you went to 40wks!!!       
xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya

Just to say glad boys are growing well Sons and you are keeping well - never get ant time to get on here nowadays what with toddlerisim and working!!  No excuse I know try to ** as well but nae easy as have to keep L occupied - please know always try to keep up with the news!!  And always thinking of you all

Bloo x


----------



## Lainsy

wow Sonia - you are fair cooking those boys well   

Mummy30 hope you are feeling better soon and Ryan - bloody kids laughing at him   

Jacka I presume you know you've worked out the lilypie ticker as it's working fine!

Carol have a great holiday, am sure you will have plenty of   

What a horrible day it's turned out, what happened to the sun we had this morning?!!


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Evening Ladies,

I'm posting this from work.......... so much to do   Going for a carvery after it tho... yum yum

Anyhoo, hope everyone is fine.  Pants day again today, think our 'Summer' is over booooooo


Speak Soon
Flo 
xx


----------



## peglet

Gonna be a wee bit cheeky and not do personal...... sorry

Just a wee one from me, to say Tara.... finish today and go on my hodilaybags on Tuesday.  So much to do, and not enough time.  

So on Tuesday when you wake, i'll be at the airport, on Wed when you wake, i'll be on my sunlounger drinking sangria (in reality, i'll be making sandcastles doon the beach!)

Back in the UK on 21sept and away again with work on 22nd, so will try and catch up at some point.

Good luck to everyone who needs it.......

Peg
(and bubbles too)


----------



## Lainsy

Have a fab holiday peglet and bubbles


----------



## Mummy30

Yeah have a fantastic relaxing holiday... wish i was going away again. x


----------



## Mummy30

helllooooo where is everyone!!?  ?  Hope you are all well xx 

Im just having a nice lazy day, catching up on my sky plus programmes after the weekend.  Had  a fantastic time at my friends wedding... she was 50 mins late at the church and all went well.

My DP looked great in his kilt, never seen him in a kilt before i loved it!  Trying to persuade him that its our turn next......  i have it all planned, quick wedding maybe at the town house.. then a meal with my few guests.... then a big party for all. No speeches. No cars. No fancy photos. No gift lists.....  none of that matters.....    Just need to get him on my side haha

Twins still a complete nightmare....... couple of monkeys!!  Waiting on for a delivery today, think ill go put on my heating im cold.  

Lainsy - some house on ******** eh... are you considering moving out there?? i know you miss your bf so so much.


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Afternoon girls,

Got my 21 day bloods results today - 14.2, was a bit disappointed but they've asked me to got back and get them done again on Friday.

Also had my friends uncles funeral this morning, it was a humanist service and was actually quite lovely and all about Billy.

This weather in pants today eh.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone. I'm still here. Nothing much to report just now.  Just plodding with work which I can't stand at the moment.

2 days until my 3 months after my ectopic.  Might try giving GCRM a phone tomorrow to see what the next plan of action is.

Flip Flop Flo - sorry to hear you were disappointed with your bloods today.  Hopefully will be okay on Friday.

Mummy - hope you enjoyed your lazy day.  Glad to hear the wedding went well after you dreading it so much.   

Spent yesterday in the sun with a t-shirt on and today I'm wrapped up warm with cozy clothes on.  Not amused!
x


----------



## Lainsy

It has been quiet on here, hasn't it!

Twinkle, hope GCRM give you the go ahead to start trying again asap   

Flo - hope your bloods come back better on Friday   

Jacka not sure if you will already have bottles etc or not but Toys R Us have a half price sale on Avent Bottle Feeding Solutions Set was £129.99 now £64.99.  It includes steriliser, bottle warmer, 8 bottles and other bits and pieces.

Mummy30 so glad you had a nice weekend and the wedding went well, your photo on ** is great.  Yeah the house on ** is amazing, I just posted it as a laugh as my friend was on about her horrible neighbour who is moving so thought I would have a nosey to see which house it was.  She lives in a gorgeous part of Melbourne and sometimes I really do wish I could move out there, but then reality sets in.  I did try to emigrate there years ago before I met dh after spending a year there, but they wouldn't let me in as I had no qualifications for my job even though I had been doing it for years and had a letter from my friend's parents saying they would support me and letters from the agencies I worked for saying they would guarantee me work - it was bloody ridiculous but everything happens for a reason and I then met dh.  Oh well one day when I win the lottery, we will buy a house over there   

Not amused with his horrible weather, and to top it off I had to go to the library to return Jamie's books today as I left it until the last day and dh was working when it was open so had to take Jamie out in the rain with me - didn't bother him though he was nice and cosy in his pram all wrapped up and sound asleep


----------



## Saffa77

hi all

yes had defn been quiet on here!!!

twinkle - wow time is up already wonderful news cant wait until you start again and hope its soon!!

Flo - hope results are better on Friday if not then what does that mean that you have to start clomid?

Elaine - ooo that house is amazing and yeah they very strict in Australia etc with immigrating and what have you but i could easily live there myself my type of lifestyle deffo!

mummy 30 - glad you enjoyed the wedding!

AFM feeling uncomfortable, even tho im not enormous its just my back that is killing me.  I am non stop eating this weekend and today and definately putting a kg on a week again i weigh 82 KG eeeekkkkkk im 10 kg less then dp!  not doing bad though have midwife on Thursday and then scan next Tuesday cant wait!!! should be getting a date then hopefully !  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkk went to collect all the stuff from that lady who had twins from my work, car seats, moses baskets and lots lots more so exciting also ordered my pram today eeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkk should be here tomorrow or wednesday.  

Mrs coops - carol have you received your order from verbabudet mine still says pending?  

S


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Im still lurking - hating this weather )o: - and even worse its Wednesday again so soon - work again booo )o:

Sons - things moving SO quickly HOW exciting (o:

Twinkle - As always thinking of you hope time flys for your next turn xx

Hugs to all (off to draw a picture getting a pen in my face)

Bloo x


----------



## jackabean72

hello

Just on quickly to say thanks for the tip Lainsy, I plan on breastfeeding however will probably need some bottles.  Can anyone offer some advice on this?  

Saffa - Hope you and the boys r well? Has your pram arrived yet?

Twinkle - Any news from GCRM?  

Hello to everyone else hope you are well??

Jxx


----------



## hopeful33

Hi Girls.....thanks to everyone who took time to reply to my post a couple of weeks ago.  I'm back from holiday now, refreshed and ready to start first round of injections (I start on the 28th Sep).  Think my hubby will have to inject for me, although it would be good to be able to do it myself?  I guess I'll see how it goes the first couple of times.  Where is best to inject?  Hospital suggested top of bum/hip area, but I notice some prefer tummy or leg?

I'll probably be posting with lots of questions in the next few weeks so look forward to getting to know you all  

Oh - what does BFP mean

hopeful33 x


----------



## tissyblue

Hi Hopeful


BFP stands for Big Fat Positive (which is what we all want to see) as opposed to the nasty and wicked BFN (Big Fat Negative). Boo, Hiss!


On injections - the first one is the worst. After that, it does get easier. No way I was going to let DH take charge of that part    Probably less stressful in the long run if you can manage to do it yourself - that way you won't have  a panic if your DH is away anywhere.


Think I went with thigh area for buserilin and tummy for GonalF. Anywhere there was a decent bit of flesh!! Your skin can feel a bit raised/hot/red after an injection (a bit like getting an insect sting) but that's normal.


Good luck!


----------



## Mummy30

hi hopeful, glad you had a nice relaxing holiday, thats exactly what i did before i started my tx. you will have loads of questions so fire away!!    Have you had a practise injection at the clinic?? Personally for me, i jabbed into my belly, i thought it would be less painful that way. I dont think there is a best place to inject, its comes down to personal preference. dont be scared of bruises or lumps... these are normal.    Good luck with your tx.  BFP means big fat positive... and BFN is big fat negative. We dont like them. 

Yeah this weather is pants isnt it girls... its currently lashing down here and ive on my heating too. boooooooooooooooo.

Still trying to persuade DP that getting married is a good thing......  he is leaning towards it but just wants to get it over and done with.  Any ideas for a cheap, simple wedding?   answers on a postcard please!


----------



## jackabean72

Hopeful - I had my DH do all my injections I was just totally freaked out by the thought of doing it to myself.  We did both injections on top of my thigh alternating the side each night.   

mummy30 - You are right the weather is rubbish!!  It doesn't know what to do.  I have a wedding on Saturday so hoping that it stays nice for her   .  If your wanting something reasonably priced just get married in a registary office then a church/community hall.  I know a few ppl who have done it this way and it's been nice, you get to decorate yourself and they had a lovely buffet for the meal.  It really all depends on your budget.

Jxx


----------



## Gwendy

Hello girls,


been lurking to keep up to date with all your news. Sorry not been posting but glad to say I feeling a lot stronger. I am starting

back with my personal trainer tomorrow which tells me I am lot better. Don't know where money is coming from - more cloth cutting me thinks! Sonia, Jacka can't believe how far on you both are - exciting times ahead soon  Twinkle not long for next Tx at


GCRM - we are all rooting for you  its about time lady fate is kind to you - you still v much in my thoughts. Mrs Mc Coops, 


Lainsy, Bloofuss Tissyblue Peglet Roxyfoxy, Mummy30, mummy of 2, Buttons, Flip flop flo ,Tracey, Carol,  Gems, Starry hope 


life is treating you all well. Hi to Hopeful too  Did my inj on my tummy as plenty of flesh to absorb the needle - good luck !!


Would luv to catch up at next meet tho realised DH is 40 on Sat 2nd Oct so we hope to really celebrate so wont manage the 


meet next day as will be doing too much  


luv to all J


----------



## fionamc

That's very strange Gwendy!  I was wondering how you were getting on just this very afternoon (although for the life of me, I couldn't remember your username   ).

Will be back later if it doesn't take me too long to get rid of all my grey hair tonight   .


----------



## Gwendy

Fionamc - howyadoin girl and ur little ones? I think I will be taking leaf out your book and getting rid of pesky grey hair at home instead of going to hairdresser that charge a fortune. Need all the money saving tips I can get. Did you go to last meet? Looking forward to meeting you and give you a   for all your support


J


----------



## fionamc

Hi all,

Gwendy - glad you are starting to feel stronger; you really have not had it easy.  Are you thinking of trying again or is it still a bit soon to be thinking about that?  Thinking from your saving money comments, you are maybe saving for more treatment.  I did make the last meet but probably not the next one as I will be frantically baking cake after cake until I manage to turn out 2 edible samples, one each for E and F's birthdays later that week!  Hope DH has a good 40th, ooooh - to be that young again!

Hopeful - good luck for starting your first treatment.  I got DH to do my very 1st injection but did them all myself after that.  I did mine in my thigh, I think my tummy just had far too much flesh and the needle would have bounced off it!   

Twinkle - did you manage to get a moment to phone GCRM and see what they were saying to it?  Glad I never got you to show me how to work the calculator on my phone at lunch as I lost my phone later that afternoon - that would have been a wasted effort!

Jacka - I did buy some bottles when pg with E in case I didn't manage to bf.  Saying that, I was bl**dy determined to manage.  After needing treatment to conceive and then a section to give birth, I was determined to do something myself!  I found bf really difficult and sore for ages with E but I often wonder if that had a fair bit to do with him, as his control of tongue etc still not good for speaking.  It was uncomfortable with F for a couple of days and that was it.  I'm really glad I persevered because in the long run, it was much easier than sterilising and taking stuff with me.  I do have a couple of bottles that I just found in my steriliser (I looked it out for granny to sterilise her jars for making jam), if you want them you are welcome.  They look new and are 2 different types, A TT closer to Nature and an Avent one.  They probably have been used though, as E had the ocassional bottle of formula/expressed milk.  Sterilised cups, plates and spoons with E but have never done that for F, figured the dishwasher gets pretty hot!

Starry - how is A doing?  Did the medicine help her?  You seem to be managing to get on ** a wee bit now, so hopefully that means things have settled down a bit!

Mummy30 - hope your evening is going better than the afternoon.  Was it those children of yours partying all afternoon again?

Saffa - your boys are growing so well.  Hope all goes well tomorrow at the midwife.?

Peglet - meant to come on before and wish you happy holidays.  Hope you are on the sunlounger with your sangria as well as building sandcastles!

Carol - hope you are having a lovely time in Spain and E is getting in the pool lots.

How are you Tissy?  Bloo?  Mrs C? Lainsy? SNS?  Mommy?  All those boys keeping you busy (and girl, Mommy)?

How did yesterday go Roxy?  Saw you were safely home again.

All well here really.  Have paediatrician tomorrow for E's checkup for speech, motor development etc.  Still waiting to here about when he will have his mobile 24 hour ECG.  Think he may have had one milder episode about a week ago but heartbeat not nearly so fast as when he was rushed to hospital.  His behaviour was better today after a bit of a bad spell, so hopefully that means the antibiotics are starting to make his ears feel less sore.  F is still being a delight most of the time, in between trying to eat the dog's food and sneakily crawl upstairs if I forget to close the stair gate.

DH and I have a rare night out together or rather a rare night out, full stop, to a quiz night at the local legion on Friday.  Life in the fast lane!!  

Also thought I would mention that there's a nearly new sale of baby/kid's stuff in the Victoria Hall in Ellon on Sat.  Pretty sure it's at 1pm but if it's a different time, I will let you know.

Better go, as that's half nine and my hair won't dye itself - oh well, at least it's one of the 10 minute ones (though usually leave it on a bit longer to give it the max chance of covering the grey).

Hi to everyone else and hope you are well.


----------



## mommyof2

Hiya all!! It's about time i posted again! But i promise i have been lurking!!! So have been reading up on what's happening with all but not posting much... most days i have time to read but not much time to post! Sorry!! So i wont attempt any personals tonite!

But a quick one for Gwendy, great to know that you are feeling much better and starting back with your personal trainer again! Is this at the BLC? Hope to bump into you again sometimes... we wont be there tomorrow though.. missing swim class for a farewell lunch.... hehehe! Also hope DH has a wonderful 40th!!

Anyways, I have been busy running about almost some days what feels like a headless chicken!!!  With dd back at school and ds driving me to my knees... getting into all sorts of things that he is not supposed to!!!

Am waving a MASSIVE HELLO to all! Tissy, fionamc, mummy30, twinkle, jacka, starry, peglet, mrs C, Roxy, Lainsy and everybody else i have missed mentioning! Also to newcomers to the board, a big WELCOME!!!

-M-


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls   

Sorry i ain't bn posting much as fiona says i always have time for ** lol.

Gwendy good to hear from you and glad you are feeling a bit better and hope dh has a fab bday.

Fiona poor e he has fairly been thro it hope he is feeling a bit better. LOL at f wanting to eat the dog food!! Enjoy your night out on friday.

Dons hope u manage to persuade oh to get married. Am not sure on places i did hear the atholl house up kingsgate is suppose to be cheap and good for small wedding. I had to lol at ur status yesterday on **.

Nicky hope you have recovered from your long drive. Was that ur 1st time away from s?

Lainsy i had a look at your house u want lol It looks fab but as you say if you went years ago you wouldn't have meet your dh so thats a good in away that you didn't go.

Mommyof2 love looking at your new pics on **.

Jacka love ur new bump pic i want mine back lol. Did u decide on buggy/pram? I hate mine already lol.

Sonia you all set now? Not long to go for you now how exciting!!

Hopeful good luck for your tx. I injected at the top of my leg i did it myself i would never let dp near me with a needle lol.

Twinkle hows things?

Carol and pegs enjoy ur holidays.

Mrscoops hope u get a better sleep 2nite.

Bloo you still peeling lyle of the furniture lol

Gems how u doing?

Sorry to anyone i have missed oh me that took a lot of effort for me lol

Afm I have had a bad wk with A as u mite remember the hv thought A had colic or reflux well i changed her milk to cow n gate comfort as its thicker and that seamed to have did the trick until now!! After every bottle now A just screams and screams i can wind her for ages and she still screaming she is really unsettled and for the past 2days she has started going purple in the face arching her back and going ridget and hold her breath so she cant breathe!! I need to try n shake her out of it (just gently) after she has done that she then screams proper crying like she is in agony and she is coughing and choking when am feeding her like the milk is goin down the wrong way its got to the stage i dread feeding her as i know its gonna happen again after i have just settled her its such a shame cause there is nothing i can do to help her apart from cuddle her   . I phoned hv and she said she thinks it is reflux and she might need gaviscon so am going to docs 2moro to get her checked over. 

Better go its time for her next feed sorry to anyone i have missed.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

starry - mention "carobel" to your HV and doc too....(Carobel is a thickener by cow and gate) we tried gaviscon but found that the carobel was the winner for us with my two. It does make the milk extra thick (we had the cow and gate comfort too) so if you do use it you will need to pierce a wee hole in the teat for her.  Mention it and see what she says, she will probably suggest gaviscon first tho.....


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Fiona,


just reading back and sorry to hear about little E - what a worry for you both and hope everything works out well. Meant to say I had my 20 month old niece Millie staying with me for a fortnight as her mum is poorly and so watched Cbeebies alot. A little blonde girl Freya from the North East had featured on the birthday slot. Her mummy had sent in big B'day card with picture of her and I wondered if it was your little girl but then notice her birthday is still to come up . Hope you and DH enjoy your night out tonight. In response to you we have decided to try and get our lives back on track and live for ourselves for the moment . Our 6 years of marriage have totally been consumed with fertility Tx so we need time out. Saving money just to get back on track  


Mummy of 2 - Gosh what a lovely photo of your son M . Can't believe how he has grown since we went for coffee. Went back to Jymn yesterday ... yes back to BLC. Think my trainer tried not to look too surprised since saw her in Feb...gained 2 stones since then so hard work ahead. Lovely catching up with lots other people also. Back there this morning at 8.30 and started diet which I record and show her each session - she strict but def works for me. Hope to see you soon at BLC  


Hope everyone has a lovely weekend - I got Jymn Sat then swimming with DH sun,


Jacq x x


----------



## fionamc

Hi all, just a quick one tonight.

Gwendy - that's funny you saw another one year old F from the north east but as you say, our F's birthday is just coming up in 3 weeks.  We did mean to get a card sent into Cbeebies for them both, as their birthdays are only 2 days apart but am afraid we never got round to it.  Wondered if we might stand a better chance of our card being shown as F has a similar disability to Cerri's   

Think it can be wise just to take some time out and concentrate on other things for a while.  Also, with treatment being so expensive, time to save some money.  The whole journey is all consuming at times and sometimes a complete break from it all can do the world of good.

Starry - how did you get on with the HV?  Was she able to observe A feeding and give you any useful advice?  The whole choking thing sounds very scary and I really hope you can get it sorted sooner rather than later.

Mommy - getting M trained early in domestic chores I see!   

Hope everyone is well and keeping cosy.


----------



## Mummy30

Morning, hope everyone had a good weekend and Carol had a great holiday.

We had a nice quiet weekend and did nothing apart from watch football!! Not sure i left the house apart from DS1s swimming lessons on saturday  morning!!

C has learnt to say iggle piggle... so cute, comes out as wiggle iggle!!  She says it all the time and carrys round a little iggle piggle that she refuses to put down!  A is in his element as i found a load of old books so he spends his day reading them or passing them to me to read to him.

Going shopping in aberdeen tomorrow, taking the twins, bit of a gamble. 

A has his MMR on wednesday.... just 5 months late!!  He was supposed to get it in august but i forgot to go! ooops. C had hers at 13 months but As was delayed until his allergy testing was done. 

gwendy - nice to hear from you x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Sorry haven't been around much recently.  Nothing much to say but have been keeping up to date with what's been happening.  
My 3 months since my ectopic pregnancy is now over but still haven't managed to phone GCRM to organise my FET.  At work all day and either teaching all day or have nowhere private to phone from.  Hoping to find a quiet corner today somewhere!

Not enjoying work (what's new?!?) as I have a new inexperienced boss who's been teaching the grand total of 4 years and who has marched in dictating what we've to do and causing endless problems!  My union is on the case now so hopefully they'll deal with him!

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

a bit of a me post sorry:

saw the cons today and did a scan and babies havent really grown much from last time Twin 1:  grew 6mm on his AC and twin 2:  only grew 2mm since last scan at 32 weeks he then check the heartbeats and had the doppler bloodflow chart thing on to see and all seemed ok, he said he would of like to see more growth but they still a good size and it could be the placenta starting to deteriorate etc or just no space as I notice my tummy is not getting any bigger from 32 weeks and i dont have a big tummy - I also have a huge laparotomy scar which is like a thick tight rope and i feel that is so tight so could prevent my tummy from getting big??  so he wants to see me next week and if they weight is still tapering then to have a csection the following week (36 weeks)  now of course im worried as now am thinking well what if it is the placenta is it ok to leave things for a week before I go back?? should i worry?  he says you  never  know i could go back next week and they have grown - aaaargh hurry up next tuesday - thank goodness i have a doppler so can hear heartbeats if im worried. 

Hope you all ok

S- hope you managed to phone GCRM and have got a date for next treatment

Hi to all else.

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Hey yall

Just a really quick one from me as work is being a real pain in the ass!!! They have blocked ******** on our computers and not told us   

Twinkle - Hope you managed to find a quiet area today to make your phone call?

Saffa - I'm sure the consultant wouldn't have said to come back in a week if he wasn't sure the boys would be perfectly safe until then.  I know it must be so worrying for you and hope that your doppler gives you some reassurance until next tuesday.   

Jxx


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Sonia, it must be such a worry for you.  Don't know anything about it I'm afraid but as Jacka says, I'm sure you would have been asked to come back sooner if the consultant didn't think it's safe   

Finally managed to phone GCRM from the toilet of all places! Hope nobody was listening thinking I've finally cracked!  To phone them on day 1, then I'll get bloods on day 10 before working out when to hopefully pop them back in.  Please thaw!!!    Will be on steroids and clexane again and 5mg folic acid which I was apparently supposed to be on last time but wasn't told.  Need to get it on prescription or take loads of the standard ones a day!

Away to head off home from work.
x


----------



## starrynight

Sonia as jacks said if they were really worried they would do something now and not tell you to wait till next tuesday. If you remember the same thing happend to me a hadnt shown much growth from the scan i had 2 wks before thats why i got induced!! It was goin to be a wk after my scan but they brought it forward due to me bleeding. Am sure your little boys are fine and as long as they are kicking away am sure everything fine. I know you will still worry tho coz i know i did it didnt matter what anyone said to me. Try in stay positive hunnie    xx

Twinkle thats good you can get started again      for your embies to thaw.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

oh sonia, what a worry.  Can you request an urgent meeting with your mw Im sure everything is fine but maybe some reassuring words from a professional would keep you at ease?  Was it the twin cons who seen you? I had Dr shetty and she would do a quick scan on me every appointment.    All i can advise is to eat well, stay well and relax, being all uptight isnt going to help but i know you cant help it. 

Who knows, maybe they are now saying its time to come and going by your weights they would be fine being born now.... 

Im sure everything is fine tho chick x

susan - glad you have got the phone call done and the ball is rolling for your next tx. Surely this time xxx


----------



## starrynight

Sonia i just thought did they not ask you to go up for extra monitoring? Or could u request it? I had to go up on the wed after my scan to get the monitor thing that checks the heartbeat was what it should be i was on the machine for a hour just to make sure things were ok and baby moving etc then i was suppose to go back the sat but they decided to induce me.

Mummy you having any luck trying to persuade dp to get married?

xx


----------



## Saffa77

hi all

Yes its the same cons who i see all the time and yes I get a scan all the time so was meant to see them in 2 weeks but cos of the slow down of growth he wants to see me next week.  He didnt seem too concerned and says it is quite common but too early to say if problem as this is the first time this has happenend to me.  We were also in another room so different scanner as other one was broken so dont know if that made a difference, but yeah have called midwife and as she mentioned to me she would come see me next time at my house i have requested to see her either this thursday or friday.  Babas are moving about etc so that is reassuring - I think if cons was worried then he would of sent me for the heart monitoring starry but because this is a first think he wants to see how things are next week!

Yeah am not going to stress at least i will monitor movements and if necessary use doppler!

Always a worry isnt there.  

Then we also have byrons aunt staying for two nights from tomorrow and just cant be bothered with visitors just want to vegetate on the bed so am just going to do just that will tell her cant be bothered with anything right now which is true!  LOL  -  meeting a friend for lunch tomorrow so that will be me out for a while.

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

oh wow nicky, that sure is a hectic schedule you have planned!!  Im sure you will manage everything though!

Carol - love the hol pics on **!!  How cute is your wee cherub getting now, she is just adorable and looking like a wee poser hee hee

sonia - how are you feeling today?? any calmer??

A has his MMR today. Apart from that nothing much is going on..... football tonight. Looking forward to it.  Then watch your backs cause rangers are in town at the weekend (sorry elaine lol)


----------



## Saffa77

Foxy wowers!!! What have you gotten yourself into!!! Lol you will be fine though!  Are you also fitting in lunch with us on the 3 rd??

Mummy- I'm not really stressed as feeling them move about all the time and have spoken to others who say it's quite common also spoke to midwife she is lovely and is seeing me Saturday morning for a feel about and listen to heartbeats etc so that  should keep me going until Tuesday

Carol heartier pics are awesome and madam is so cute!!

Sx


----------



## peglet

Morning ladies, bumps and babies

Well back from the sunny Majorca.  Had an absolutely fantastic time.  Bubbles was just fab, adapted to holiday mode really well, even managed to get her to take a seista - think all the partying helped.

Would definately recommend where we were (Bonaire apt in Cala Bona) for families and couples alike.

Would rave about it until I was blue in the face, but don't want to bore.

Away to Norway this afternoon, so need to go.....

Pegs
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Sorry i haven't been on much either... just been so busy this last while...hardly have a minute to myself to be honest..

Just a quickie to say that i have my follow up appointment with Hazel (Lorraine has retired  ) this afternoon, hopefully good news about a donor... she seems to think i will have one by January..woohoo!!  Other good news is i though that this would be my 3rd shot, due to the FET but its not...its only the 2nd NHS shot...apparently the fresh embryos and the frozen ones were classed as 1 shot as they were from the 1 round of IVF from the donor!  So am chuft with that.

I will let yooz know how i get on...either tonight or tomorrow (have 3 nails clients tonight when i get back!!)

xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Sorry I haven't been on much either   

Sonia, glad you are not stressing too much - as everyone said if there were any real worries they would have had you in earlier.  Glad babies are moving around.  You've got to last another week or so for lunch   

Well we are away to Newcastle till Monday - booked in a caravan on the coast and really looking forward to it.  We are heading down today and staying in Edinburgh tonight and then heading down tomorrow.  Will be off to the Metro Centre and Ikea and meeting up with our friends down there.  They haven't met Jamie yet so looking forward to seeing them.

Right better go, Jamie having a nap so supposed to be finishing packing - how did I end up on here?   

Have a great weekend and will speak when I get back.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Wee update on my follow up appointment...I HAVE A DONOR!!  Didn't expect that AT ALL, though i would have to wait till the new year...am so chuft!!  Its going to be live the first round last year where i'm the 2nd recipient and that the donor has to produce 8 or more eggs for them to be shared between me and the other girl.
I start DR next week, day 2 of my AF which should start next week... possible ET will be w/c 8th NOVEMBER!!

Becuase of this i'm not going to my parents in the January...we've postponed it till the end of February now just incase i do get a BFP...  Will be better for DH then anyhoo as he will be able to enter a golf tournament..lol..

Thats all for now girlies... this weather is soooo depressing!! 

xxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news Gems.  Not long to go now!   

Enjoy your weekend away Lainsy. Hope it stays dry for you.   

What a day it's been!  Nothing but accidents, police and ambulances on the road to work this morning.  Finally got there after 90 minutes travelling.  Coming back wasn't much fun either.  No accidents that we saw this time but diverted through the tiniest roads that I didn't even know existed!  Floods outside school making all the nasty teenagers hyper and soaking children everywhere.  

Had a fine afternoon though as I took one of our choirs to the local church to entertain the Thursday club (over 50s!) They loved every minute of it, got tea and biscuits afterwards and got me out of teaching my afternoon class!

In-service day tomorrow.  Oh the joys!!! Can't be bothered with it but does mean we finish early.

Need to got to Asda. Please stop raining!!!   
x


----------



## Mummy30

evening

What a horrid day, in and out. The weather obviously is hellish, but A hasnt been well today. He had his MMR yesterday and it was awful. He screamed and screamed at the clinic, sobbed his heart out the whole time we were there. Which is so unlike him. Even with jabs before he has been fine.  Then last night his breathing was funny so had to give him his inhaler. We went out and i think his granny and granda kept them up for longer than i said....  which meant he was over tired, woke up at 430am and didnt settle again.

Today he has been crying for most of it,had a high temp,  not left my side and has spewed up all his supper and calpol. Now cant give him anymore calpol as no idea how much is in his system after being sick. 

On top of that tonight, madam decided to poop as soon as i took her nappy off all over my living room floor. Cleaned her up and took her upstairs where she did another big een on the carpet upstairs. grrrrrrrrrrrr. 

I need wine.  lol.


----------



## fionamc

Just a very quick one as I have dye on my hair that needs washed off in 5 mins (didn't get round to it in the end last week), but do you have Calprofen Mummy 30?  I am fairly sure that it is the same as for adults, that you can give paracetamol and ibuprofen together, so it wouldn't matter if there was Calpol left in his system.


----------



## Mummy30

fiona - yeah ive got nurofen for kids. He feels hot to touch now, but he is sound asleep, flat out on his back. Not sure whether to wake him or not to give him it. If i do, he may get upset again and not go back down. He is shattered and sleep is what he needs.... or should i wake him? ive not taken his temp but he is hot on his forhead.  I hate it when they are ill, i never know what to do for the best.... damn injections.


----------



## fionamc

It's hard to say whether to waken him - don't think i would risk it with F but I could take E's temp and give him medecine and he would more or less stay asleep.  Does ibuprofen lower temp as well as paracetamol.  Think I would only waken if temp was really high.  We have that joy of injections again fairly soon, I suppose.


----------



## Mummy30

after googling injection side effects i dont think it is. its too soon, he only got them yesterday. I think he maybe has a virus of somesort.  Anyway, he woke up so gave him 2.5mls of nurofen, peace of mind for me i think.  He is sleeping again.... if he wakes again ill have my calpol ready.  its so hard isnt it! 

Oh i forgot... GEMMA - wow, thats great news its so soon... its meant to be then eh!  xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Sorry been AWOl, but im sure you all know always trying to keep up with your news - just SO busy what with mummy duties and working!!!

Twinkle - Good Luck - hope you get to start tx again soon - will be thinking of you.

Gems - great news that is quick we were 2nd recipient with L - so hope it is a good sign xx

Sons - I am sure the boys will be fine you have done well and as Mummy 30 said they will be a good weight even if tehy are born now - take care of yourself and relax (HUGS)

Roxy - needed to take a big breath after your post - phew you are busy 

Mummy30 hope A feling beter soon I know how hard it is when the are ill and they can't tell you - you feel hopeless but hopefully he is better soon.  L teething at the mo and full of the cold with it I think you just don't know -shame poor dudes - Take care x

Lainsy - hope you have a good break.

At work at the mo - just a quicky see how you are all doing - sorry for no more personals but always thinking of you all HUGS to all 

Bloo x


----------



## Mummy30

A much better today, bloo, both of mine are getting their 4 teeth in... the ones at top and bottom next to the front ones! dont know what they are!!

sooooo glad elaine is away... that means im free to write what i wish about a certain blue coloured football team on **!! hee hee.  Hope you have a great time away elaine!


----------



## hopeful33

Hi Gemmy - just wanted to say great news re. your donor!  You must be delighted  

Your possible ET during w/c 8th November is very close to my predicted ET - I'm predicting some point during the previous week (providing all goes to plan with 1st cycle which I'm starting Tuesday next week....keeping absolutely everything crossed!).

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## twinkle123

What a day! You'd think an in-service day without pupils would be much less stressful than a usual day! Wrong!!!!  Things are very tense between my department and our new faculty boss in drama.  Had a 2 1/2 faculty discussion today which ended up very close to an argument.  He's got 4 years teaching experience and has marched in and started dictating to us like we're all fools.  Don't know how many times we tried to explain to him today that how he is suggesting we teach is what we've been doing for years and years (while he was still at school!) There's no telling him though as he throws in some long phrases and words to confuse us!   

This whole new Curriculum for Excellence has a lot to answer for!  Unfortunately, he's all for it and and rest of us can't stand it!    I've been teaching away absolutely fine for the past 12 years with no problem, getting good results and all of a sudden, we're having to change everything and teaching towards an exam that hasn't even been designed yet!

Enough ranting!!!
So cold.  Hate having to wear jumpers and put the heating on!   
x


----------



## tissyblue

OK girlies, I'm now on **. I only have 5 "friends" so room for some more


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh tissy, im away to try and find u.


----------



## abdncarol

tissy I'm under Carol Hislop and it's a photo of Eva wearing sunglasses as my profile pic, not sure how to find you x


----------



## Saffa77

How you all this board seems to be slowly dying! It used to be so busy!  Hi to everyone hope u all having a good weekend its frikken freezing and our boiler is broken waiting for Scottish gas today aaargh.  Anyways saw midwife yesterday and she had a feel and listen to hearbeats and measured tummy which has grown sincle last visit so was good reassurance to see her she is lovely can't wait for Tuesday tho to fine out when they will be coming out!! 2 weeks macs before they here soooooooooooo excited and hope all goes smoothly have to see a haematologist before hand re: clexane yes still injecting now!! As it can make you bleed so cos of csection we need to discuss it etc

Mom arriving on the 10th October yippee she is hoping they still put by then as she wants to see bump
Chat laters
Sx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey ladies

Well that's my hubby on the train to Morecame for a weeks training course. 

I was looking forward to some peace but I was kinda sad when he left :-(

I'm more on ******** too, I'm Kim Taylor if anyone wants to add me.  I'm already a friend of mrs coops.

Xx


----------



## tissyblue

Heh heh heh - Nicky's done all the ** hard work for me!!! 
Cheers


----------



## Mummy30

hello, ive added tissy and ill go look for kim too! Very exciting lol

Not long in from pittodrie, not a happy bunny. %&$*$&%(%&(%&(* 

Im sure elaine is just delighted though!!  ;-)

DS1 isnt too well today now, A must have had a virus and passed it on to him!  He seems ok though, just a high temp, drinking lots. So much easier when they are old enough to tell you whats wrong. 

I havent been that well TBH, ive had a severe banging headache every day for the past 3 weeks, i have to go get my eyes tested and then doctors as im in agony and cant live off paracetamol and ibuprofen much more.  Its not shifting anyway. Ive ignored it for too long. Never mind. 

Hope all the bumps and babies are doing well. Great news Sonia, i was just thinking about you today cant wait til your boys arrive x

Jac - think i spotted you at pittodrie today!! bump looks like its growing nicely!  I had £2 on vernon to score first, so ill be popping to the bookies tomorrow to collect my winnings!! yee haa.


----------



## twinkle123

I'm still here Sonia!   

Mummy - not too good about the headaches. Hope the doctor makes you better   

Had a bit of a tearful evening but all better now.  Did a car boot sale this morning what was okay although much quieter now and no fortune made!  Then went to do my grandma visiting duties followed by tea at Jimmy Chung.  All going well until DH stated that we can't keep going on with IVF! I took it as this will be our last go when infact he was just meaning we'll  have to think about our next stage at sometime!

The way I'm thinking just now is that the first time we used steroids, clexane, aspirin etc it worked (although was ectopic) so I'm really classing that as our 1st real attempt.  Just so angry with Aberdeen for making us wait so long and waste our time and money.

Anyway, AF is giving hints that she'll be appearing in the next few days and then I've to phone GCRM to organise bloods etc for FET.  Not long now.  Just really really hoping the 2 embies thaw okay.   

Sonia - interesting to see what the haemotologist says as that could be me soon enough!   

Off to iron some responsible clothes for work tomorrow
x


----------



## jackabean72

Hello Ladies

Gems - Gr8 news that you have a donor so quickly, roll on November   

Hopeful - Good luck for your DR and Stimming, november will be just around the corner   

Tissy - I saw on my phone that you added me to **, but need to get onto home computer to accept you.  Will try to get on tonight.

Flip Flop - I will also do a search for you and add you as a friend.

Saffa - Did you get your heating fixed?  Good news about your growth, hope the scan 2moro has some good results.  OMG I can't believe it's only 2 weeks til the boys are here!!! Ru ready? Well ready as you can be lol   

Mummy30 - Yes that was me at Pittodrie, you should have said hello....I was actually looking out for u as I knew you had ur season ticket in the dick donald.  What a pants game!  Exciting first half then it went down hill.  

Twinkle - Lots of   ,  I can't even begin to imagine how emotional it must be for you and DH.  I    that this works for you.

AFM- I'm desperate to finish work....so tired all the time and my hip pain is really getting me down.  Can't even get dressed stand up anymore feel like I have the body of a 90 year old.  Have made the decsion to finish at 35 weeks instead of 37 so only 6 weeks to go   .  Going to Yoga tonight but can't be bothered need to find the energy from somewhere!!!

Jxx


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Quick one jus back from hospital as woke up to wiping pink!! Phoned and got told to come in so was in westburn ward for about 4 hours on monitors etc
C and got sent home wearing a pad still having pink show and mild af type pains on and off but they didn't pick up contractions so have to monitor things and if more blood or pain to go back.  Have my scan and consultant tomorrow too which is good at 12 pm let's see what he says if I make it until then!! Mrs coops still a few days left in September huh?! Lol maybe you right!

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh sonia, could it be the mucus plug coming away sometimes that is tinged pink.... maybe the start of things to come. Thinking of you lots.

Jacka - yeah, no idea really why i didnt come and say hi!!  I wasnt 100% sure it was you but really i was sure it was haha, that doesnt even make sense, My seat is just behind where you were sitting. My mind was focused on giving the away fans dogs abuse though. you have probably guessed that if youve been on my ******** page today!  DOH.  Next time you go let me know and ill deffo come over and say hi. Im in my seat all the time T116 so you know where i am next time. Do you go to a lot of games??  

My little madam is getting more of a madam by the day..... today she grabbed the sky+ remote, ran off and flug it down the loo.  Totally ruined.  She was putting various toys in her mouth so i told her no biting... so she proceeded to grab as many other toys as she could to purposly shove them into her mouth. She soooo knows she is doing wrong and is testing my mummy skills just now. A isnt innocent either, little monkey loves to switch the tv off and on, and press all the buttons on my phone.  And the food throwing is STILL a major problem in my house ... definately still would not even consider taking them out to a restuarant anytime soon.


----------



## gmac2304

ooooooh Sonia - i'm ALWAYS right!  xx p.s. thats how it all started with me - 16hrs after my bloody show, Kyle was here! fingers crossed this is it...ur boys are OK to come out & play now!

who's posting ur Birth Announcement  xx


----------



## Saffa77

Lol mrs coops!! Yeah it's not mucousy it's watery pink was yours the same?  

Mummy - twinkle is doing the announcement! Eeeek getting excited am dying tomsee
Doc tomorrow pm to find out what his next step is am sure after
This pink he is not going to make me wait 2 weeks!! That is if I make it until then!!
S


----------



## tissyblue

Ooh sons - exciting!!! Looks like the boys will be out to play soon!


----------



## twinkle123

No expert myself Sonia but all sounds good from what everyone's saying! Getting a wee bit excited here for you!!!


----------



## fionamc

Saffa - hope you get on fine at the consultant tomorrow - if you make it!!  And if you don't, then good luck with everything!!


----------



## Mummy30

hmmmmm a dribble of your waters maybe my waters were tinged pink!! lol    very exciting.....


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Sonia just reading up on what's been happening and getting all excited now 

And Mummy30, this is just for you:-



Mummy30 said:


> sooooo glad elaine is away... that means im free to write what i wish about a certain blue coloured football team on **!! hee hee. Hope you have a great time away elaine!





Mummy30 said:


> Not long in from pittodrie, not a happy bunny. %&$*$&%(%&(%&(*
> Im sure elaine is just delighted though!! ;-)


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya, just a quickie to wish Sonia all the luck in the world, oh so excited to hear your news.  Good luck with the consultant today, if you make it that far!!  xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies hi

I'm still here pains seem to have gone and pink is now lighter but you never know...! Will updated later after consultant appointment at 12

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

Elaine lol

Sonia im checking on here lots and lots today!


----------



## gmac2304

Mummy30 said:


> Sonia im checking on here lots and lots today!


me tooooooo.....


----------



## jackabean72

Ohhh sooooo exciting i've just read the news Sonia!!!    Will be checking throughout the day for updates.

Mummy30- I haven't really been to many games this season, DH works for the chamber of commerce so often gets free tickets so hence the reason we were there on Sunday.  Next time i'm there I will be looking out for you as now I know where you sit!   

Jxx


----------



## gmac2304

Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....where are yooooooooouuuuuuu   
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

That's me just bck lol and babies aren't going anywhere! They have grown but only by a little bit and cervix is totally closed so am to go back to him on Tuesday and if growth still only a little then to get them out end of next week otherwise week after!  Was getting excited that I woul maybe meet them next week oh well another 2 weeks max to wait!  

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Aww was getting excited there Sonia! Suppose the longer you keep cooking them the better though.


----------



## gmac2304

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? we gotta wait _ANOTHER_ week  
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw kept checking for news today but as Twinkle said the longer they are cooking in your tum the better, not long to wait now Sonia.  My one recommendation would be to try to bank lots and lots of sleep before those gorgeous boys appear.  
Eva hanging off the computer chair screaming, sorry for short one.  What did I do with my time before this little madam came along.  She's just had her first lunch of fish fingers, smiley faces and iggle piggle bean things, think she wore more than she ate but just trying to get her used to more finger foods.  Plan to make my own salmon balls and fish fingers tonight.  Just can't believe she's 1 on Thursday, just feels like yesterday since she was born and now here she is 1 and officially a toddler (not that she's walking).  Right better go, playing with the seal off the front door (don't ask) and I'm sure I can smell a lovely odour of.........poop!  

Big hugs to everyone xxxxx


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa - I agree with the others the longer they keepem cooking the better....I did think we were going to see an early apperance!   Ru coming on Sunday? x


----------



## Saffa77

Yeah all you ladies are right!! Especially as they not growing much so the longer the better was just getting over excited!

Jacka - yes I'm planning to be there on Sunday! Yummy

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Oh the complications!!! AF arrived today so phoned GCRM to sort out my FET.  Lots of decided whether I'm doing a natural cycle or medicated cycle although after me pointing out that my cycles are anything between 13 and 58 days, it was decided on a medicated one! Could have worked that out myself!!! Anyway the problems started with being told I would need my heavy-duty cetrotide injection today or tomorrow when I don't have it yet.  Because it was originally supposed to be a natural cycle, I was told to phone on day 1 and organise bloods and scan.

Many phone calls later ... DH has rearranged his days off this week and will be going to Glasgow tomorrow to collect my 1st lot of drugs with a bill of £1100.  Will be on cetrotide, HRT, norithisterone and something else that I can't remember!  Will also be given clexane and steroids again if I get as far as ET.

Still haven't got round to phoning my GP to ask for a 5mg folic acid prescription so at the moment am taking 12 normal dose ones a day along with my aspirin and various other supplements.

Lots to do.  Keep cooking Sonia!!!   
x


----------



## fionamc

Oh Twinkle, nothing ever seems to just go straightforward for you.  As you say, with your cycles being so variable in length, it seems obvious for it to be a medicated cycle.  Had GCRM originally said it would be a natural cycle and have now changed their minds?  Just as well DH was able to change his day off.  Hopefully, from now on it all goes smoothly and you get your longed for BFP.


----------



## Mummy30

ohh susan - here we go again...... surely THIS TIME. Surely. So many drugs, so glad DH can go down and collect them all, are you taking time off for this next tx? Are you allowed to?  PMA PMA

sonia - you do like to get us excited dont you!!  Less than 2 weeks then... cool.. enjoy the last moments of your precious pregnancy, embrace them.  It will soon be over and your bundles of joy will be here, so feet up and lots of sleep as youre not gonna get a lot of sleep come 2 weeks time!  xx

carol - eva 1 on thursday oh my!!!  Glad its not just my two who pull on the door seals......


----------



## twinkle123

Fiona - GCRM originally told me a few months ago it would be a natural cycle but I pointed out their errors of their ways! They completely agree with it being medicated but think they just forgot to change it on my notes.

Mummy - if my ET goes ahead, it should land during the October holidays so will be off anyway. If not, I'll just get signed off work anyway. Luckily, I should only have one blood test next week which I'll need to take time off for but won't get paid. Could be a lot worse I suppose.


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle aaaaargh it's always like that when clinic is further away as they forget who is close by and who isn't!  Glad dh can get there tomorrow make sure he gets all the drugs and enough of hem too not like last time when you ran out! But all exciting you started cycling again whohoo

Mummy30 yeah I got myself excited too!!! Hope these 2 weeks fly by have had smithing sleeping etc lol this is what I say now eh!!

Carol - cant believe e is 1!! Where has the time gone!

Sx


----------



## peglet

Hi ladies

Where is everyone, I hope you are not all migrating to the **, as I don't have access at work, and this is the only "free time" I have to write to you all.

I see there is so much activity (albiet still quiet), Saffa, watching you like a hawk, hopefully you'll manage a "last supper" on Sunday.....

Twinkle - I have EVERYTHING crossed for you this time doll, wishing that we end 2010 with a lovely bang of celebration and finally this will be YOUR time!!!  Good luck with all the meds.

Mummy hope your 2 (3) are behaving themselves.

Carol - Happy Birthday to the Diva for tomorrow - guessing you have something special organised.

AFM - back from Norway on Sunday and je suis tre fatigue!!!  did a 4½hr hike on friday and saturday (saturday with a hangover), who said this was teambuilding?  it felt more like an initiation test.

So - back to normality.  Bubbles has a party on Saturday so away to nip into town at luncthime for an outfit, it's fancy dress (toy story related) so she's going as Jessie, it was either that or Mr Potato head!!!

Big hugs to all....

Pegs.


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls.

Sonia wow i just noticed all of this just now not long to go now how exciting!! Oh i cant wait to read ur news when you do have the little ones.

Twinkle ya on starting tx again.

Gems and you 2 thats great news you didnt have to wait long as long as you thought.

  to eva the diva for 2moro.

Hi to everyone i have missed never have time to do proper personals anymore.

xx


----------



## WishfulWifie

Hi 

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing... although it is with an invitation from Twinkle123!!   

I have to admit to being a bit of a behind the scenes lurker for too long, am now on my 4th cycle and have read your dailychat thread for the best part of two years off and on (although haven't really been on much in last few months due to taking a break from it all and was slightly confused by some of you changing your names!! haha but I think I am up to speed now.  The little stories at the bottom help)

I find it hard to speak about the treatment to friends/family, I guess it's hard for them to understand what it's like and I am quite a private person too so prefer to pretend everything is "normal" but childless!!  Bit stupid eh... so this time I am going to try to do better, stay positive and just see how we go.

Twinkle I don't think we will be far apart, clinic told me today to expect ec/et around week beginning 25th Oct.... I just need to decide if I am going to take time off or not. My hours are changing at work and I'm going to be job sharing so don't suppose they will be too pleased if I do but my philosophy is "tough, this is the only chance I have to get pregant and want to give it my all" so need to think about me!! 

I just wanted to say Hi to everyone tho since Twinkle was nice enough to invite me over, off to tackle the rain and get the dog out!! Not sure how much fun it'll be but since DH isn't here to do it I guess I can't put it off any longer.   

Hope to get to talk to you all at some point...

Love WW
xx


----------



## fionamc

Hi and a warm welcome to WW (I did the same as you and lurked before I plucked up the courage to post!).  Still lurk on what would be my birth thread but I find it hard enough keeping up with the one thread!  Have you already started the drugs for this cycle?  All the very best to you that this time it works for you.

Peglet - good for you doing all that walking in Norway, you must be very fit (unlike me).  Was the scenery wonderful?  Hope you got a Jessie costume.  Watch out though, someone had one on at the nursery 'dress as you please' day and it started falling to bits on it's first wear.  Don't know where it was from though.

Hope you managed to find a pretty dress for Eva for tomorrow Carol.

Starry, I know, finding time to sit and do a proper post is tricky.  Always feel I should be doing something else but then sit here playing silly computer games.  Is A's feeding getting any easier?

Nothing much here really.  Finding E is having a bit of a period of challenging behaviour and I have been feeling pre-menstrual for ages and the combination means too much shouting from me.  Still waiting on 1st AF since F was born and I just blinking welll want it to start NOW!  Packing bags in M&S on Sat to raise money for Toddler group - just hope no one is nasty or I will be likely to burst into tears.  Then Sunday, I will hopefully get E's birthday cake baked (or I might just buy one - he wants a Thomas one, though he doesn't even watch Thomas and never has, so   ).  Wee bit early to do F's but I definitely want to make her 1st birthday one.  I have a cake tin I bought to make a bear for E's 1st birthday cake and want to use it again!


----------



## twinkle123

Yay - hi WishfulWifie.  Glad you found your way across here.   

Just a bit of a 'me' post to let you know that I have now officially started treatment again.  DH very kindly rearranged his days off this week and got the train down to Glasgow and back today to pick up some drugs.  Took a huge 3mg dose of cetrotide tonight along with 3 x progynova tablets (the HRT ones that don't agree with me very well!!!!)  Got to organise a scan for the end of next week and then hopefully continue with HRT and start crinone gel.

They're also said I can pay £250 to get assisted hatching done.  Why not? It's not much money in the whole massive scheme of money we've paid so far.  If all goes to plan and they hatch, then I'll start on steroids and clexane again.

So that's where we're at.......     
x


----------



## tissyblue

Hi all


Twinkle - what does assisted hatching involve?


----------



## Lainsy

Welcome WishfulWifie   

Twinkle - it's all exciting that you are starting your treatment again.  Sending lots of positive vibes your way - really, really hope this is it


----------



## twinkle123

Tissy - assisted hatching is performed right before ET.  For implantation to happen, the embryo needs to escape from its outer coat before it can make physical contact with the womb and implant.  They use a laser to weaken the outer coat making it easier for the embryo to escape. If it can't get out then it can't implant.  It costs an extra £250 and is said to help improve success rates between 4% and 10%.

Yet another thing that Aberdeen never mentioned to us......

Got a delivery of drugs arriving tomorrow afternoon. Wonder what will be in it this time?!?   
x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Oh my what a day, It seems I don't have freedom of speech anymore....got pulled up by HR ref a comment I made on ******** about headcuts.  Thing is my profile is private so it must have been a so called 'friend' that reported it.  Geeeeeeeeeeeezooooooooooooo..

Hence I have deleted alot of people off my ******** now.

Well i'm off for cuppa ladies, hope your all well and didn't get too drenched in that awful rain today.

Bye x


----------



## fionamc

Hi all,

Just wanted to say to Tissy, hope R was feeling a lot better today in time for his chrisening and hope you all had a wonderful day!

Hope you got your drugs the other day Twinkle and you are getting on fine with the injections and not getting too many side effects.

Glad to hear you all had a nice lunch today and that you were still around to make it along Saffa!

Nothing much here.  Bag packing seemed to go well at M&S yesterday.  Still to hear how much was raised.  Have had a day of catching up on the washing and housework - the joys!  Need to get baking and decorating E's cake.  Away to look online for some ideas on a Thomas cake!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Sorry i haven't been around...i'm a nightmare i know!!  Just so busy at the moment...

Just a quickie - i promise i will try and get on later when i have a minute and post a wee message to you all...

I'm doing great.... did my first buserlen (sp) injections last night ...eeeek!!  So the countdown is on...fingers crossed my donor responds and produces more than 8 eggs!!

My body is in bits...as some of yooz has seen on **...i've been painting the lobby and kitchen..tramatised!!  The high ceilings are a nightmare... enough said lol!

My mum and sister are home this weekend... for a week...yipee!  Altho i will hardley see them due to me working.

xxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah Gems - great to hear your down-regging again.  Lots of luck to you   

Didn't get that delivery of drugs on Friday.  Well, that's a lie - it came but DH decided that would be when he would have a shower.    We've made up now but he was in the bad books for a while.  He's picking it up from the depot in Dyce this afternoon before I start tonight's cetrotide injection.

Off work today.  Can't decide what's wrong with me.  Was quite fluey last week and then yesterday my legs started feeling numb and heavy.  Also had no energy and lazed around all day not even leaving the house which is very unusual for me.  Hate being cooped up inside.

Been reading side effects of my HRT and it says something about pains in legs so maybe it's that.  Either that or it could be the vitamin B6 I've been taking.  Apparently that can cause temporary numbess although I haven't been taking a huge amount.  Who knows.....

Could hardly drag myself out of bed this morning so decided not to go to work although feeling guilty now and keep thinking about what I should be doing at work!   

Might venture into the shower and maybe stand at the back door to get some fresh air soon.
x


----------



## button butterfly

Morning Ladies

Sorry for not posting for a while - have been lurking in the background so I think I am up to date with you all!!  

Saffa - not long now    til babies are in your arms 

Twinkle - So wishing you so much              for your treatment I am relying on you to be a BFP very soon!  Hope you are feeling better - there is a flu type bug going around that seems to floor you so hopefully you will pick up speed soon xxx

How is everyone else then? Still stuffed from your coffee and cake meeting at the weekend?

AFM - I have my baseline scan tomorrow - havent really had many side effects from buserilin this time just started having headaches yesterday and today so hope it has worked!!  Had the AF from hell last week pains that seemed to last for days (which is not so normal for me).  Still feeling positive but will now doubt start to slide downwards to the dooms of negativity     

Button


----------



## gmac2304

quick one from me, as busy as hell at work today! 

*SAFFA* - good luck for your appt today!!!! hope you get a date to meet your beautiful baby boys...  xx

hello to everyone else - promise to do a 'proper' post later this week!
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Yes got a date today for next tuesday!!! How exciting nervous everything!  Saw dr shetty today for the firsttime since my 12 week scan and must say she was lvely totally different person to the first time I saw her she was busy and rushed that day!! So seeing anaesthetist on Friday then in on Tuesday!  They say my section may take longer then normal cos of my other scars and adhesions but as long as there is a senior doctor on that day too like she said then we should be fine

Sorry no personals will do some when on laptop later x

Ps they have grown a bit more then other weeks which is good thinkthey between 5lbs 8 to 6lbs 9 but that's not always accurate

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh Sonia!!!!      Not long now.........
x


----------



## gmac2304

*THAT'S ALL I HAVE TO SAY SAFFA*​ *XX*​


----------



## peglet

OMG this time next week you may well be holding your boys!!!


----------



## Mummy30

OH WOW sonia...... Brings back so many memories for me. When you get the date it all becomes so so real. Are you all organised?? or as ready as you can be!!

I have just bought my two some buggy snuggles today... i cant wait to get them!!

http://www.buggysnuggle.com/product_select.asp?prtID=4&usrID=699D4790-79A3-4AE7-9537-3AE5C87C3953


----------



## Lainsy

oh Sonia, you must be totally spinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspin

Can't believe this time next week you will have your lovely 2      - so excited for you and just delighted it is after your mum arrives.  Enjoy your last week of just you!!!!!!!


----------



## Saffa77

LOL ladies yes Lainsy my head is spinning big time as still all surreal as look down at bump and think wow there are 2 inside there how is that possible!  I felt that when I had my scan yesterday!  My new waking up time is around 4am where my mind starts ticking over about how am I going to feed them, expressing and sterilising lol just can't shake all the blights going through ones head!  Hahaha. Managed to chip a tooth too great so off to dentist this pm for a temporary filling before the whole tooth falls apart!  It's all those sweet and ice-creams 

Anyways 6 days eeeeekkkk

Sorry just me post - twinkle how the jabs going have u go a date for fet yet?

Sx


----------



## fionamc

Saffa - so exciting that you know when your little boys are going to be here and as Lainsy says, great that your mum will get to see your bump before they arrive.  Have a great week with as much sleep as possible!

  to my gorgeous boy who is 4 today - how did that happen??!!


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa - It's so exciting that your boys will be here soon    can't wait to see the pics 

Twinkle - Thinking about you and hope that this is UR time   

Happy Birthday E!! Like I said on ** what a great day to have a birthday lol    

AFM- Going to get my hair done after work, my MIL treat for my birthday.  Just having a takeaway tonight rather than going out...so tired after work these days it's much easier just to eat at home.

Hope everyone is well?

Jxx


----------



## Mummy30

Happy Birthday to Jaq and wee E!! xx


----------



## abdncarol

Happy Birthday Jaq and E, hope you've both had a lovely day.
Sonia so excited for you, it will all seem more real now, not long til you meet your gorgeous sons for the first time, what a special moment that will be, you deserve it chummie. 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Some advice needed please. My little one is 17 months old. He will eat finger foods and will  play with a spoon and will eat from a loaded spoon. I am just wondering  though if he should be able to eat more independently yet? I was at  toddlers today and all the other kids ate their yoghurt by themselves I  am worried that he is a bit behind in regard to feeding himself. Could  anyone advise .
  
  Thanks


----------



## Mummy30

SNS - my two are coming up for 17 months.....  Heres an example of our meal times just to make you feel at ease....

breakfast - wheetos, mummy puts cereal in a bowl with milk, then puts it on the tray and gives babies food. babies tip the bowl, splash in the milk and throw the spoons on the floor, then they eat with their fingers.

lunch - see above but swap the cereal for something else!!!  and swap the spoon for a fork!!!  

supper - as the other two!!  

My babies barely EVER use their spoon, they still prefer to use fingers. They will have a shot at the spoon but soon give up. I still try to feed them yoghurts, beans, ravioli etc myself as cant be bothered with the mess. However, the majority of the time they turn their heads, and refuse to eat if i try to feed them, so i have no choice but to leave them to use their fingers.  Loads of it gets lobbed.  Its a mess. Oh yeah they hate bibs too and always 100% of the time pull them off so im left with stained messy clothes too. I hate meal times lol.


----------



## peglet

Hola Amigas! 

SNS  - From what I can remember, ditto what Mummy says.  I can't remember actually when bubbles started doing it herself..... she's almost 3 and still prefers using her hand as opposed to knives and forks.

Twinkle - hope the meds are going OK.

SAFFA - All the very best for Tuesday, logging off tonight until then as I'm away to my outlaws, but fab to know your mum will see you before your sons arrive.
I hope that the experience is exciting and wonderful for you and B and that your recovery quick.

Looking foward to hearing all about it when you manage to come online.  Enjoy!!!

Pegs


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks Peglet/Mummy prob stressing for nothing!


----------



## twinkle123

5 days Sonia...............   

Off to the hospital tomorrow for a scan to see what my lining's up to then will find out what GCRM have planned for me.  No injection to do today.  Must remember to take a few sharps bins with me tomorrow as we have quite a few full ones sitting in the kitchen!   

Last day of term tomorrow!   
x


----------



## Mummy30

Twinkle - hope things are all ok for you tomorrow.

Not a lot from me... same old same old. plodding along daily doing my thing!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all.  Had my scan this morning and my lining is measuring 7.4  Phoned GCRM and they've booked me in for my FET on Thursday afternoon.  The embryologist will phone on Wednesday and then it's fingers crossed that my 2 week embies thaw okay. So scared they won't but want to think positively.    Still taking 6mg of HRT, aspirin, 5mg folic acid and numerous other supplements.  Start taking the pessaries twice a day from tomorrow.  After FET I'll be on clexane and prednisolone again.

Off work for 2 weeks now..............
x


----------



## fionamc

Hope you have a relaxing time over the hols Twinkle.  You mean, they plan to do ET in just under a week?  That's so quick compared to a full cycle and good that over half of your 2ww will be in the school hols.    your embies survive the thaw and for a long time after that!  

Mummy - are you off somewhere nice for your hiols?  You have maybe said and I missed it - have fun!

My beautiful girl was one today and has had a nice day but full of the cold tonight and both her and E a bit unsettled.  Am quite relaxed about it all though, as anything is more relaxing than having my dad here (has been here for a few days for the kids birthday's) and he went home today.  Unfortunately, we just can't seem to get along, so big sigh of relief tonight!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Did a test this morning as been feeling really iffy last few days and a faint line appeared, but from reading its an evap line totally gutted. Did another one after it and was nothing. 
Really got my hopes up, totally gutted now!


----------



## gmac2304

SnS - how soon did the line appear? I think its only an evaporation line if it appears after 10 mins..?!? also, did u use same pee for both tests? xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

The line appeared right away but didn't look pink. It looked grey / clear which is evap. Used different pee second time. Have done another one just now an not even hint of line. Gutted. :-(


----------



## button butterfly

Short  

Just thought I would write something - why dont you retry tomorrow morning as your urine will be stronger!  Goodluck   

Button


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I am honestly thinking it was just a mark on the test, it doesnt look at all pink and not even in right place. Think it was wishful thinking, just mad at myself for getting all excited.  There was not even a hint of a line in the other 2 so surely it would of showed something.


----------



## starrynight

Aww sns i dont knw wot to say but maby wait a couple of days and do another?  

  to freya for yesterday.xx

Sonia woooooooohoooooooo cant wait till tuesday am so excited to find out all about it. Good luck hunnie u will have your gorgeous little boys in ur arms on tuesday hope u are managing to get some sleep.

Button how is stimming going?

Sorry not much personals but hi to everyone.

Am just on quickly aimee had her photos done today omg she cried most of the time then slept and is now all smiles lol Think we managed to get 1 pic of her smiling. Am off out for a few drinkies 2nite il prob b hme by 11 lol.

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Did a clear blue just now the digital one was negative so definitely a dodge test.


----------



## tissyblue

SnS - sorry to hear that the test was negative. We never stop getting our hopes up......  


Susan - everything crossed for you for Thurs. Must be a relief that this FET has timed in well with the school hols. Must be fate!!


Saffa - 72 hours and counting?  ??Will be nice for you to see your mum tomorrow.


Fiona - belated happy birthday to your beautiful little girl!


Off to put my feet up.......


----------



## Saffa77

Sns sort to hear about the test!

Yes 72 hours and mom tomorrow night yay! Feeling nervous main concern for me is the breastfeeding lol dunno why 

Twinkle awesome Thursday huh!  Fet is always so much easier and quicker then a normal cycle of ivf and so good that it fits in with most your hols! When do they thaw them is it a day before or the actual day?  

Happy birthday Freya and to Eva the other day

Starry - oh cool did you get bumps and beyond to come see you for photos they will be gorgeous sorry a was crying put you will still love the photos!  Can't wait to get more done once boys are here!! Aren't her on the 24th

Hi to all else just had a mahoosive Chinese and ice-cream!! 

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - GCRM thaw them the day before and then the embryologist will phone with the news!


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi

Ladies really muct apologise for being AWOL but got a lot going on right now - don't want to go into detail over the web so sorry I haven't been in touch.

Mind all over the place and I really must apologise for not making the meet (in fact for not even remembering it) I feel terrible and really am sorry - hope I didn't upset anyone or offend.

I will try to keep in touch but always thinking fo you all - Good luck Twinkle sending you positive vibes and Sons you take care and will hear all about those gorgeous boys soon

HUGS to all

Bloo x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Did another test first thing still negative. Stupid cheap test getting my hopes up. Been feeling absolutely crap today as well. Anyway hope everyone is better than me. Hugs to all  x


----------



## fionamc

for both Bloo and SNS, sounds like you both need them!

2 more sleeps Saffa!  Hope your mum has arrived safely!


----------



## Mummy30

hey girls.... sorry, just a quicky as down at dads til thursday... edinburgh dungeon yesterday... five sisters zoo today... fun times!!  Just wish my twins would sleep... as per usual, no sleeping is happening in the travel cots. Why oh why dont they sleep like other babies do?? sniff sniff

anyway, came on quickly whilst i can to wish S and B good luck with the forethcoming birth of their twin boys... ill be waiting for news... if someone could text me that would be a bonus... ill try and get on here when i can!!

xxxx


----------



## starrynight

Woohoooooo 2moro is the day SONIA am soo excited for you bet you hardly sleep 2nite. This time 2moro nite you will be sitting looking at your boys or feeding them or actually you could be changing there bums lol But you will love it alll and be on    cant wait to hear your news!! 

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Good luck for tomorrow Sonia - so excited for you    and can't wait to hear the news.

Mummy30 - I will text you, although am up in Inverness for a few days and travelling back home tomorrow but as soon as I get on the net when I get home I will send you a text just in case you haven't heard.  Glad to hear you are having a great time and enjoyed the dungeons!

Twinkle - good luck for Thursday    

SNS sorry to hear you got your hopes up, fingers crossed for next month   

Bloo hope things are going better for you and don't worry about upsetting or offending - we just knew you had forgotten as it wasn't like you not to let us know   

Hope everyone else is doing well!  Jamie and I have been enjoying a few days in Inverness with my mum whilst dh stays at home stripping the wallpaper in the sitting room ready to be decorated.  It's been lovely as dad away for a few days so just me and my mum


----------



## gmac2304

just nipping on to wish Sonia  for today! who knows, maybe the bubba's are already here...  ...won't be long either way! cannot wait to hear the news of their arrival...*Twinkle* - hope you're not straying too far from your PC today 

big  to everyone else - i might even get round to typing a few personals later!!! 

Gillian xx


----------



## Mummy30

Good luck sonia for today..... 

Thanks lainsy.. ill have my phone on all day x


----------



## Saffa77

Lol no babies still not here!  A few emergency sections going on am starving!!! Update you later x


----------



## gmac2304

emergencies  huh - those surgeons have no respect for us ladies sitting here patiently waiting for news!!!   

hope you don't have too long to wait Sonia...  xx


----------



## peglet

Good luck to you today Sonia (and to B too!)
Will be back and forth on here all day today waiting to hear the news!!!
Pegs


----------



## twinkle123

Hope you don't have to wait too long Sonia. Typical - bet there were no emergencies yesterday! 
x


----------



## peglet

Hey Twinkle
How are you, are your frosties due for defrost tomorrow? All crossed for survival and sucessful implantation.... XXXX
Pegs
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Yes Pegs - the embryologist has just been on the phone going over it all again.  They're really good for that at GCRM - always on the phone to you about something or other!  They're due to be thawed tomorrow and hopefully ET on Thursday.     
x


----------



## peglet

Twinkle 
XXXXXXXXX everything is crossed XXXXXXXXXXX 
or should it be ++++++++++ is that a cross, and XXXXXX this is a kiss

Right, sending you lots of kisses and crosses X+X+X+X+X+X+X+X+X+X+X+X+X+.......

Pegs
x


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Pegs!      I'm sure lots of crosses won't do any harm either!!!
x


----------



## starrynight

Aww am soooo excited sonia am gonna be on here and ** all day lol.

Twinkle good luck for your embies thawing this will be your turn!!

Aimee got docs this afternoon she has the cold again but her throat sounds like its really sore when coughing!! Doubt they will give me anything or her tho bn given calpol but she still not right.

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle if it's tomorrow I wish you sooooooo much luck that they survive brilliantly xxxxxxx


----------



## gmac2304

*Twinkle* - just another quickie from me to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow & Thursday! surely this time eh you & DH deserve this *SO*, *SO* much!     

xx


----------



## abdncarol

I agree with Mrs Coops, we all want this so badly for you Susan, big cuddles and crosses from me too ) xxxxx


----------



## Di39

Twinkle good luck for Thursday, this must be your time, will keep everything crossed for you     .

Hi to everyone else and hope your all well.

Diane xx


----------



## starrynight

Di you know when you had your section what time did you get it at after you went in? Omg the waiting is sooo bad lol you would think it was me that was having the babies lol. Hows the boys doing?xx


----------



## Di39

I had to be in for 8am and was supposed to have section at 9am but didnt get taken to theatre until nearer 11 as there were couple of emergencies.  Hopefully we will get news soon, its so frustrating all this waiting!!  Boys are doing great thanks, Kyle is now sleepin thru the night!  Hows Aimee doing?

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Ladies

all this waiting for Sonias little ones is unbrearable !!!  eeeek!! xxx

Susan sweetheart, i'm keeping everything crossed for you ...sending oodles of huggs xxx

Starry - Poor aimee, i hope she feeling better soon xxx

Mummy30 - Glad your having a blast hehe xxx

Bloo - How are you sweetheart, hows the wee man?  xxx

hello, how u doing to?  Tissy, Di, SNS, Carol, Coops...really sorry if i missed anyone out! xxxx

I've been doing not too bad, only day 10 of injections...already am tearing my hair out!!  Have to have a moan on here about my mum and sister...they are here at the moment...as much as i love them they are annoying me no end...they are both a pair of selfish so and so's...what part about 'i need to relax and be stress free' do these trolls now understand
I sick fed up about hearing about my sister farce of a wedding!! to the farce of a man shes with...its a joke...!!  Don't get me wrong i like the guy but they are just so wrong for each other and i really feel my parents are pushing this wedding to get rid of the hassle of my sister..  Goodness me i sound mean!!  
Everything is getting on my wick at the moment...  Theres a guy in the office who keeps clearing his throat, to which i hear all the phlem!!  DISGUSTING!!  (can't put on ** as he's a friend..lol)... SEVENTY-THREE TIMES!!! he has done it so far today!!  I could cry!!  ITS DOING MY HEAD IN!  i didn't notice it until someone mentioned it to me...lol...

I best be off before i kick off about anything else...lol!!  not in the best of humors!!

- thats it Gemma, take a deep breath and count to 10 SLOWLY!!
Love you all xxxx


----------



## starrynight

Di bet you are loving getting slightly more sleep what time does kyle go down at? Does jack just get up the once? Aimee sleeps from 10is till 6 normallly then till 9ish. Am just away to docs with aimee oubt they will give me anything for but just wanna make sure her chest is clear.

Aww gems poor u. U really dont need this just now try n take things easy and not stress i know its not easy. I had to LOL @ sum1 telling u about the bloke now its annoying you dont u hate it when peeps do that. When is your transfer day?

xx


----------



## Di39

Starry - Kyle sleeps from 11 til 7ish, Jack sleeps 11 til 4ish then 7ish then they both usually go back down until about 9ish, hopefully Jack will soon drop the 4am feed and go thru until 7, one can hope!!!  Hope you get something for Aimee from the doctor, poor wee toot.

Gems - that guy sounds absolutely disgusting, would make me feel sick having to work beside him, you should say something!! Dont think we've spoke before but good luck with this cycle, hope your posting a BFP soon.

xx


----------



## gmac2304

i'm fed up waiting now - Sonia, hurry up!!!    xx


----------



## gmac2304

*Twinkle* - I don't want to burst your bubble, so HURRY UP and get on here!!!    xx


----------



## starrynight

I know hurry up twinkle lol am wanting to go mad with blue teds lol xx


----------



## gmac2304

*Starry* - do you know? have u been on **?  
*TWINKLE* - where are you xx


----------



## starrynight

Yeah i know lol am just back i new i would miss it lol. Twinkle is off line 

xx


----------



## gmac2304

i know - keep clicking on her name to see if she is back online, but she must be out...    what to do, what to do!?!?!
xx


----------



## gmac2304

6 members & 2 guests are viewing this topic - surely Twinkle is one of them   

nope, just checked - me, Starry, Di, Carol, Gems & Peg are all on here waiting 'patiently' but no Twinkle!!!   

xx


----------



## starrynight

Hmmmmmm i know will we go for it? I was just on twins thread and sum1 done very fancy stuff for her lol Il stick with the smileys n that am not that good lol LOL prob snoopers knowing she was due to go in today lol Or someone wondering why the abdn thread is sooo busy for a change xx


----------



## gmac2304

OK - you do it!  I don't want to get into trouble from Twinkle...   
xx


----------



## starrynight

Me either lol

Come on sum1 else do it lol


----------



## peglet

Right ladies, come on, spill the bean, I take from the conversation above the boys have arrived haven't they!!!!     
Don't let us be the last to know......... I'm not on **  and I go home in 1hr.....

YOU HOOO..... TWINKLE....... WHERE ARE YOU.... ARE YOU THE ANNOUNCER....  ? C'MON PRETTY LADY, GET THOSE FINGERS TAPPING!!!!

Pegs
x


----------



## starrynight

Lol pegs i forget u werent on ** you have to join news always there 1st lol xx


----------



## gmac2304

right, i just checked Twinkle's account and _SHE STILL ISN'T ONLINE_, soooooo.....

 *Welcome to the world Blake & Dylan!!!* 

Saffa has posted on her ** that her beautiful baby boys arrived earlier today - Dylan weighed in at 6lbs and Blake at 6.5lbs! Both babies doing well...

*HUGE* congratulations to Sonia & Byron...so happy for you both!

Gillian xx


----------



## starrynight

Ya    sonia and dp on the arrival of your gorgeous boys dylan    and blake    love the names!!    

Well worth the wait and bet you cant stop looking at them.

xx


----------



## peglet

Congratulations on the birth of Blake and Dylan!!!  

Fantastic fantastic news Sonia and Byron..!!!!
Hope your recovery is fast and that you and your boys are home soon!

Pegs + Co xxx


----------



## starrynight

Did sum1 txt mummy30? I cant wait to see photos now lol xx


----------



## gmac2304

i don't have Mummy's mobile number, but will text Lainsy & she can text Mummy...  LoL!

xx


----------



## starrynight

Lol ok then i just checked ** n dont think twinkle at home coz there is not comments on sonia's ** from her. Am thinking are we the only idiots that have bn sat at laptop waiting all day for sonia's news? lol xx


----------



## jackabean72

Yipeeee congrads to Sonia and Byron on the arrival of Dylan and Blake     

Can't wait for the pictures!!!! xx


----------



## abdncarol

So delighted for them both, many congratulations and love the names too.  2 more boys, yippee, all these potential boyfriends for Eva in years to come...she won't mind a year's difference ) xxxx


----------



## Di39

Congratulations Sonia, cant wait to see photo's of your gorgeous boys    

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Woo hoo!!! Congratulations on the births of Blake and Dylan.

Love the names and can't wait to see photos of the wee ones
Susan
xxx
P.S. Sorry I wasn't around (please forgive me!) but was having a horrendous time with doctors, nurses etc. Should have been home ages ago but only in the house now.


----------



## Mummy30

awwwww congratulations on the safe arrival of dylan and blake! LOVE the names sonia xxx well done, hope you are taking it easy!!  Massive weights!! yee haa xx


----------



## Lainsy

Welcome to the world Blake    and Dylan   

 Sonia and Byron - enjoy every minute with them!  Can't wait to meet them both xxxxx


----------



## tissyblue

Loads of hugs and congrats Sonia - you did brilliantly. Can't wait to meet the boys - you've got 2 weeks till the next meet!!!!


----------



## fionamc

Congratulations S and B on the safe arrival of Dylan and Blake!!    

Love the name Dylan especially (it was 2nd only to Ewan for us!)

Hope mummy and daddy are both well and loving it and that you have a quick recovery from the surgery.

Twinkle, thinking of you and hope tomorrow brings good news!


----------



## abdncarol

Good luck today Twinkle, be thinking about you xxxx


----------



## peglet

Everything crossed +x+x+ for team twinkle today   
Pegs 
x+x+


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle - massive good luck for today hon xxxxx


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle - Good luck today will be thinking about you xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Twinkle sweetie, wishing you loads of luck for today xxx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Great news about Sonia's 2 wee boys!  Congratulations!

All the best today Twinkle  

GL x


----------



## Lainsy

Good luck Twinkle - lots of


----------



## twinkle123

GCRM have just phoned.  Both embies have thawed!!!! One is still a 8 cell and the other has lost one is now 7 cell.  So, so pleased.  ET is booked for 12.30 tomorrow so humming and heighing whether we should travel down tomorrow morning or get the train tonight and stay overnight.
Thanks for all the good luck wishes. Means a lot.   
xxx


----------



## peglet

Go Twinkle Go Twinkle Go Twinkle (a la jerry springer)

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!    

personally I would stay at home tonight, as you are not going to get much sleep, so it's probably best to be in your own surroundings, up and away tomorrow...

Affa affa pleased for you.... 

Pegs
xxx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Twinke,

Fab news !!!!  I'm crossing everything for ya !

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Twinkle fantastic news, yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Delighted for you, I'd go down tomorrow too as nothing beats your own bed for a good nights sleep.  Good luck tomorrow chummie xxxxx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Great news Twinkle!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Twinkle - what fab news hunni!!!  i agree you should stay at home tonight and travel down in the morning chick.  Keeping all crossed for you lass xxx

Roxy - Glad you are having a fab time lass on your wee trip xxx


----------



## button butterfly

Twinkle

Just thought I would pop on here whilst making supper!!!!!  Wishing you goodluck tomorrow with ET               

               



Button


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just to say good luck twinkle and congrats to Saffa xxx


----------



## tissyblue

Everything crossed for you twinkle!


----------



## WishfulWifie

Hi ladies,

Congrat to Sonia on the boys arrival... you ladies were so funny waiting for the official news even tho you knew!!   Brilliant.

Twinkle great news re the thaw and good luck with transfer!!    

Can I pick your brains ladies... I went for my baseline scan yesterday and they found a cluster of 5/6 large cysts around my left ovary/tube.  Have never had this before, they have tested for "sinister" reason for them (their words not mine!) but confirmed they are not cancerous which is a relief but in my 3 previous cycle I have never had this although did have a suspected hydrosalphinx during FET last year but they decided this year it wasn't that.

Meant to start gonalf today but told to stay on buserelin and go back next Tuesday for another scan and to have them drained... but they won't cancel cycle (or atleast that's what Dr Hamilton said).

I wonder if anyone has had experience of this or know any more (they are next to useless at giving advice at that clinic sometimes)  and I am just so scared it is going to affect this cycle and it may be our last chance   

Any thoughts might help my brain for the overdrive it's been on since yesterday

Thanks
WW
xx


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle - that is fantastic news that both embies survived the thaw. Hope that transfer is straightforward and heres  to a quick 2ww with a fantastic result at the end of it!

Saffa - gorgeous boys!

WW - glad to hear that the cysts are not 'sinister'. Although, I owe so much to the clinic, I agree about them not being much good at giving you info/advice. I'm afraid I have no experience of cysts (one of the sisters once said in passing to me after a scan 'has anyone ever mentioned PCOS?' but that was it!!!) Don't even know what hydrosalphinx is I'm afraid (guessing something to do with water?). Hope someone else can help you and that they get them drained ok and you can carry on with your cycle.

Gemz - How are you getting on with your cycle?? Hope no ill effects from drugs and glad you are in a good mood!!

Glad you are having a good break away Roxy. We had a great holiday in Italy for our 10th anniversary when I was 6 months pg with E.

Hi to everyone else and hope you are well?

We have been out in town all day, Spent ages in ToysRUs and some time in Mothercare. F got a doll for her birthday that is meant to babble, cry, suck on bottle etc. She just wouldn't cry (perfect baby!), so we took her back. The [email protected]@dy assistant just tried to fob us off by saying she obviously wasn't a 'baby' who cried a lot! She finally agreed to exchange her because she started sucking when there was no dummy/bottle in her mouth!!!

E got fitted with his portable ECG machine as well, so he has that on until 2pm tomorrow. Not too keen on it but hopefully he won't pull it off overnight. Certainly attached with enough sticky tape stuff!


----------



## mommyof2

Hiya al! 


Sorry not been here lately! Just have had a fair bit going on!!


But here's a MASSIVE CONGRATS to S & B on the safe arrival of B and D!!!        


Also want to send all the best wishes and good luck to Twinkle for tomorrow!!!!!             Will be praying for you my love!!!!


-May-


----------



## leighf72

Hello all,

I haven't posted for a while as I've been busy getting married! DH and I are not having a very positive experience at the clinic however, and wanted to know if anyone could reassure us? 
We had our first appt in Oct 2009 and I was told ovarian ageing was most likely why we hadn't conceived. DH test fine but I wasn't ovulating regularly. Were told we'd have to go onto IVF waiting list and laparoscopy booked in for Feb 2010.
Lap showed tubal patency and some endemetriosis cleared at same time. Told we would need IVF but we hadn't yet been put on list for some reason (4 months later). Put on from Marc 2010 and told it would be 12-18mths.
Tried clomid at 50,100 & 150 but no ovulation. Asked to see senior consultant and then told IVF penned in for Feb next year. Requested FSH check and now raised for 2 months in a row:-( 
Feeling very frustrated as we don't feel things are moving at all quickly, and concerned that FSH wasn't checked more regularly as may now be too late for IVF.... We appreciate that there are hundreds of coupled waiting for treatment but things seem to be taking forever to happen.
Don't actually know what FSH reading was - last time I asked nurse what my blood levels were on Day 21 I was asked why I wanted to know!
Do peole normally get told levels or do you need to ask? Can't help but feel this could have been picked up months ago if FSH was checked more often - maybe not the case but we feel very much in the dark a lot of the time. Will hopefully see cons again very soon in light of these results but now extremely anxious and upset. 
Would appreciate advice from anyone who has been in a similar situation.
Cheers x
Has anyone been in similar situation with raised FSH? Is egg donor our only option now? Oh, I'm 38 by the way so can't help but worry that I'm hurtling towards the menopause!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Good morning girlies!!

How are we all this rather chilly morning??

Twinkle - Wishing you loads of luck for today sweetheart xxx

WW - i've got 2 large endo cysts, [email protected] 9cm and the other 11cm ...one on each ovary.  They have been aspirated buy Dr Hamilton once, but mines filled back up within 3 weeks with blood... mines rae different to yours though.  So i still have mines at present (can't be removed without having a full hysterectamy..i've other issues aswell also)...  Anyhoo, you are in the best hands with Dr Hamilton, he's been fantastic with me.  xxxx

Fiona - Hows E coping with the ECG machine??  They are a pest...i was hooked up to one for 24 hours a day for 4 weeks... did my head!!  Have to laugh at the 'non crying doll' for F...lol.. xxxx

Leigh - I'm sorry your having a nightmare at the moment, i can't help with IVF issues as i can't have it, i'm going down the Egg donor route.  I hope you get the answers you are looking for xxxx


Well me??  I'm living on the edge at the moment....i'm like a powder keg ready to explode LOL... having my mum and sister here at the same time has been rather upsetting and stressful!!  They have done nothing but bicker with me stuck in the middle!!  When they bicker..my mum whom i love to bits becomes a nasty peice of work... they leave tomorrow and i thought i'd never say this but will be glad to see the back of them!!!  I'm supposed to be relaxing and have done none of that!!
As for throat clearing minger in my office...i've put a complaint into my boss about it!!  He laughed!!  So i've got to sit at my desk with my ipod on full blast to drown it out...  I think the fact i'm on edge with everything and the hormone injections etc have just made it all the worst!!

I've a girls day out tomorrow with my best friends 40th... 6 of us staying at Mal Maison for the night!!  Can't wait..i know i shouldn't but i will be drinking!!  Nt that much of a drinker but i need one i think to chill out and relax with my friends!!

I've booked Kyle and me into Castle Hotel in Huntley at the end of this month for a couple of nights just to get away...can't wait!!

xxxx


----------



## gmac2304

just popping on to wish Twinkle all the luck in the world for ET today!!!       

xxooxx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls

Twinkle good luck for et today.   xx

Gems i doubt a few drinks will do any harm and it will help u relax 2 lol So go 4 it

Leigh i neva got my fsh done till just before i started ivf i was wth the clomid nurses for ages. When i did get it done i asked what it was and they told me. Did they not put u on ivf waiting list when u started clomid? Thats when i got put on it.

Wishy am sorry i don't know much about cysts but i  think i did have to dr longer on 1 of my cycles cant remember if it was my 1st or 2nd or maby am getting it confused with having to do it when my cycle was cancelled.

Fiona don't start ne off with toys r us!!!!!! I bought my car seat from there and get them to show me how to fit it but when i had a i didn't think it felt  right so went bk n they showed me the same way again so i thought it was me being paranoid well it wasn't when a was nearly 3wks old i was driving near a round about n the seat tipped upside down with her in it!!!!!!! (I TOTALLY SH*T MYSELF) But anyway i went back an i got showed how to fit it wrong again and i told the girl wot happend so she went and got the manager to fit it so on the 4th attempt it was right. Iasked for my money back or new car seat and got told its fitted now n walked away. I was fumming it could have bn alot worse it was lucky a was ok n i was able to stop. Hows e getting on? Was looking at his pics on his bday that is one good cake.

Right better go have a in my other arm away to get her changed had a long lie today as she was up till after one coughing n that and flem keeps getting stuck in her throat an she chocking on it but doc says i cant give her anything. Am sure he just thinks am a paranoid mother great lol

xx


----------



## peglet

OMG Starry that is an awful story - to be honest, I wouldn't let it lie, I think i'd be contact their head office and explaining what had happened, from a safety point of view - you were lucky you could stop - there could be heaps of folk out there with their seats wrongly fastenened - that is a HUGE safety failure from Toysrus.....

Gems - i'm going to mal maison next weekend for a pamper day - guess you are doing the "girls night in" - ENJOY!!!

Twinkle - thinking of you, 45mins to go......    

Pegs


----------



## mommyof2

Just a quickie! 


All the best for you Twinkle for ET!!!!!       


Starry, M has also been coughing, and having a nose marathon.... with the coughing, i used vicks on the palm of his feet. It seems to work for him... maybe you can give it a shot? just rub/massage some vicks onto a's feet and then cover them with socks and make sure her feet stays warm.. since the docs says she cant have anything!...... Hope this works for A as much as it works for M!


May


----------



## starrynight

Pegs i know i was such a state got home and was crying in everything!! Oh had to come home from wrk. A slept thro it and i know she must have bn ok coz she still had her dummy in her mouth when it happend but i was scared something would happen a few days later but thankfully she was fine but i if that was someone that drove in2 me or something it could have been alot worse.. I emailed them 4times they eventually phoned me and told me they will not refund me or change car seat coz it wasnt a manufacturing fault!! I told them i wasnt happy with that and if it was there child they would understand but i got no where with them i would have taken it further but wasnt sure how 2. I told then that there staff should be properly trained on how to fit car seat but they werent bothered.

Mommy thank you i will go out and buy some today ye the docs just said she has a cold he made me feel like i was wasting his time!! I have been steaming her in the shower and have menthol crystals but its when she coughs everthing comes up and she is screaming shame. Hope m gets better soon.

xx


----------



## peglet

Babies and colds......

empty a karvol capsule in some warm water and leave it in A's (your room) room, not too close to her.  
raise her moses basket by putting something small underneath the mattress at the head end, a face cloth is perfect
I do the vicks on feet thing with Bubbles (and me too!), and it works, thing I told Bev about this when the twins had colds (sounds barking but it helps)


Toysrus.... would try and find out their head office HSE or QA dept.... MAJOR issue


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Thanks for thinking about us.  Just a quicky to say HUGE congrats to S & B on the safe arrival of their gorgeous boys they are so so perfect brought a tear to my eye so chuffed for you quine, can't WAIT for a cuddle   

Twinkle - Good Luck will be thinking of you - as always.

Big Hello to all others 

Bloo x


----------



## Lainsy

Huge good luck to Twinkle for today - hope everything went well and you are now relaxing and PUPO      !!!!

Starry - I would definately take up with head office and not let it rest, that is such a dangerous thing to have happened and if the staff aren't fitting car seats right that is a major issue   .


----------



## Mummy30

Hi girls.... got home today, glad to be home, the twins were their usual selves... not sleeping well, not eating well, crying lots... but it was great to see my dad again. 

Right back to business....

twinkle - really hope today went well for you and you have your precious embies safely on board      PUPOxxxx

fiona - how did E get on with his monitor??

leigh - congrats on becoming a mrs.... sorry cant help with your query tho.. 

gems - sounds like a wee drinkie is whats needed i think.. sure it wont do any harm.  Some great nights out planned.. im very jealous!!  Enjoy yourself.

starry - i agree with pegs here...  id definately take it up with head office as your story is totally unacceptable. how dare they put a childs life at risk like that. They simply cant get away with it at all. 

pegs - lol that karvol on the feet trick is great!! 

starry - I swear also by the karvol plug in... leave it in all night, my twins nursery smells strongly of the stuff all night and id be lost without it when my two are bunged up.


Right, thats enough personals from me!! Oh 1 more.. roxy, congrats on 10 years of a happy marriage!!

Hoping my two sleep better back in their own beds.... Having major eating issues STILL with A... he still throws EVERYTHING and has now decided that its funny to make food turn into a hat. Tonights pasta bake turned his hair orange... grrrrrrr what a boy he is.  Chicken nuggets is a favourite hat.


----------



## twinkle123

Hello lovely ladies.  Haven't read back today's chatting.  Lots of it but will check later.

All went well today.  We ended up travelling to Glasgow last night and staying overnight. Didn't particularly want to but as DH quite rightly pointed out, it takes me forever to get ready in the morning and there would probably be lots of panicking and falling out with eachother before we left.  Anyway, stayed overnight and had a nice, relaxed breakfast this morning.

Embryologist was very happy with my 2 embies this morning.  She said they don't normally grade them today (day 4) but she had a look and they've both reached the morula stage (16-32 cells) and are heading towards blasts. Pretty pleased with that!  She did assisted hatching on them both although she said the outer coat wasn't particularly hard.  Won't do any harm though.  Practise transfer went well and real actual one was straightforward.  Then it was 1/2 hour resting in my room with a cup of tea and biscuits.  Nothing like Aberdeen - get changed and get out as soon as possible!!!

So now I'm on 20mg steroids, clexane, 5mg folic acid, 6mg progynova, pregnacare, aspirin and 2 pessaries a day.  Just been dividing it all out and it's looking a bit scary!  There's also 5 more vitamins etc I've been taking but might rethink some of them!  OTD is 12 days time on the 26th.  Think I might be taking that day off work. 

Now going through my usual panicking and have I done too much today!!! Went for a 1/2 stroll round Glasgow and then jiggled about on the train for 2 1/2 hours.  Logically I know they're not trying to implant just now so shouldn't really matter what I do but doesn't stop me worrying!!!  Still not relaxing now - so restless and fidgety!

Sorry this has been all me, me, me. Will read back on what everyone's been up to
x


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh susan, sounds good!!  Heres hoping the assisted hatching is that little added extra thats needed.  So glad you have holidays off work just now.... xxx well done x


----------



## fionamc

Hi everyone,

Sooo glad everything went well today Twinkle and your right, logic goes out the window!!! The jiggling train will hopefully jiggle them into the perfect position for implanting!

Starry, I agree with everyone else's comments about the car seat. If they are offering to fit them, they NEED to always have someone working who is properly trained to do it. It was actually someone in Mothercare we argued with though  and it was only a doll not working! Glad you are both ok.

Mummy, sounds like you had a mixed time at your dad's with A&C. Hope they have settled well tonight now that they're back in their own beds. Lol at the hats!

Gemz - E was desperate to get the monitor off. Think he has had a bit of an allergic reaction to the gel stuff as he has angry red circles on his chest and is itchy. Poor you, having to wear one for 4 weeks. It was more intrusive than I thought it would be. Peace from tomorrow then!!  Enjoy your wee drink and have a great night!

Leigh, congratulations on your wedding! Sorry, I don't know about FSH either. It was never mentioned as being a problem for me, so I just kind of assumed that the results must have been ok (probably not the best assumption to make though!) Don't know either why you were not put on the waiting list for IVF to begin with. We were put on the waiting list for it at the start, even though we did IUI first. Sometimes think IUI was a waste of time but one of my friends got pregnant with IUI after failed IVF attempts, so I suppose it is the luck of the draw, personal circumstances etc.

AFM - I am a bit afraid to say it but Freya has been sleeping through the night for about a week now! Ewan does too but he gets up at the crack of dawn! Have ordered a Gro clock tonight to see if that helps. Are you still using yours Roxy? Has it worked in the long term would you say? Too late to be asking I suppose, as it's ordered now!!


----------



## abdncarol

OH Twinkle all sounding good, sending you lots and lots of love and luck, please please please let this be your time xxxx


----------



## button butterfly

Just a quick post - 

Twinkle have read your post and soo excited for you!!!!  Sounding very good and passing loads of         to you

Button


----------



## mommyof2

Twinkle - Lots of          !!! You are now officially PUPO!!!!     


Fiona - u lucky duck!!! Max is still a monkey and still wakes once a night!!!! Hopefully soon!!! But great for Freya and Ewan! Sorry for Ewan having reactions to the gel things! Hope he is feeling better from those rashes!!!


Alright! Gtg... little one is calling!!! might be back later!


-May-


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Thanks for all the comments and wishes am in complete awe of my little men both dark hair and what seems like olive skin. They seem to be well behaved but more awake and alert at night great lol.  Ceasarean went well even though they battled Roget spinal block done as I couldn't bend right forward and also couldn't find veins for candula on hand!! 3 attempts later it worked havin a csection was a weird feeling as I felt so much tugging and pulling etc and apparently cos my uterus was quite high they had to pride around way more!! but the minute they pulled Blake out he started screaming so they bundled him up and then Byron cut the remaining cord then dylan follwed and I was just in awe what a surreal experience!!

As for me we could of gone home today but I had a temperature and darted throwin up so have to wait for bloods as it's showing an infection somewhere great!  

Anyways chat to yous later and am sure you have all seen pics on ********

Twinkle- well done on envies thawing so happy for you!! And now you pupo whoooohoooo.

Sx


----------



## tissyblue

Great to hear from you Sonia - not as if you have much spare time on your hands! Hope you and the boys get home soon. 


Twinke - take it EASY!


T xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hope I get hem soon too!  Getting fed up of lying in this bed lol!  Well at least x factor is on tonight 

Probably two more nights.

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

sonia - do you have your own room?  What ward are you on?  your ** photos are just gorge!!! Well done mummy again x


----------



## jackabean72

Just a quick one from me -

Twinkle - Congrads on being PUPO!!! I have everything crossed for you and think that everything has gone really well for you til now so long may that continue    

Saffa - Seen your pics on ********, Blake and Dylan are so gorgeous.  You and Byron must be so proud...hope that you get out of hospital soon and get home to start your new life as a family of four    xx

AFM- Feeling so tired went up the town to look for new glasses at Spec Savers and was completley exhausted, back and hip were killing me!  I have decided to stop working in 3 weeks...i will be 35 weeks then take two weeks holiday.  Going into work 2moro to tell them, hopefully they won't have a problem with it.  They thought I was going to work 3 more weeks full time then 2 weeks part time...I jsut can't see myself doing the part time....so tired.

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Thanks ladies for all your comments boys are doing so well but mummy isn't!! Still in hospital having high fevers am on antibiotics but they don't seem to be work bowel has gone to sleep too so as you can all imagine I'm going back to my past and stressing out about by last op on bowel!!!!  I won't be going home until temp has dropped they doing more tests and waiting on results I'm am feeling so stressed out at the mo as you can imagine what is going thro my mind right now!!

Please all pray for me that this is not history repeating itself one good thing is I haven't thrown up for 3 days now which is good so food must be going somewhere

Boys are demanding a lot of food lol I'm bottle-feeding but going to express today as can feel milk has come in

Also met another girl here who is 25 weeks pregnant and her waters had broken two weeks ago
She is losing her mind staying here but has to stay until over 30 weeks bless her!!!

Anyways will update when I have more news.  More mom and b are so worried over me!

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

Mummy am in summerfield ward a yes have my own room phew.

Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Good Morning Girls

How are we all this wonderful morning (woke up on the right side of the bed today..lol)

Twinkle - congrats on being PUPO, take it easy sweetheart. xxx

Sonia - Your wee princes are darlings!!  You must be soo pround hunni ...hope your out of the hospital soon xxx

Jack - not long now lass, i can only imagine how pooped you are feeling at the moment...it will all be well worth the wait though xxx

AFM... i had an ACE weekend!!  just what i needed after the stress of last week!!  The Girls night in at Malmaison is well worth the £99/head!  We were in a suite with adjoining room.. affa posh.. the food was delicious too ... and i had a few drinkies too...was a bitty drunk!  Probably not the best when i'm DR, but shouldn't do any harm... i'm not one for drinking anyhoo..
I spend the rest of the weekend relaxing with DH...

xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Sonia lots of       for you.  Hope you get better soon and am sure everything will be fine - try and relax and enjoy your 2 bundle of joys. xxxx

Gems good to hear you had a good weekend - good on you for having a few drinks too, it wont do you any harm!


----------



## fionamc

Saffa - sorry to hear you are feeling so pants.  It is really not what you need when you have your two gorgeous boys there and just want to be looking after them.    and    that everything will be ok with your bowel and you won't need another op.  A section is a big op and probably more so for you with your previous scarring, so although youy are desperate to get home, I'm sure, please don't rush it.  I was in for 3 nights after my section with E and felt more than ready to go home but after being home a couple of days, I ended up with an infection and was in a lot of pain.  Take the time in hospital to heal and where there is help around.  Hope the meds start to do their job soon.

Gemz - glad you had such a good weekend.

Jacka - hope you get through your last 3 weeks at work without getting much more tired.  I felt a bit less tired in late pregnancy, so hope you will too.  And hope work are ok about you finishing a wee bit sooner.

Mommy - glad M had a lovely birthday and hope he sleeps all night soon.  F wakened at 2ish last night for the 1st time in a wee while but she didn't really have much tea last night so think she was really hungry.  E's skin is a bit better but still a bit itchy.  Typically, he had another episode with his heart on Saturday, 48 hours after wearing the ECG machine.  He has had 2 now since his hospital admission but we have been able to get his heart rate down by swinging him around and blowing up balloons!

Hope you are getting on well with your cycle so far Button.

I'm feeling quite achy and tired today.  Think I might be getting the cold that E and F and DH have had.  Thought I had managed to escape it!

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Mummy30

hi all, sonia, great adivce from fiona there. You are in the right place for you just now, and yes, whist it is frustrating for you to still be in there you musnt rush getting home. Really hope you start to feel better soon xx Hope D and B are behaving for you! 

Had a nice day here but really hectic. Ramboland was good but my two were too tired for it really. After 30 mins they were climbing up my leg fighting for my attention. DS1 enjoyed himself, the big slide wasnt open again but i pre warned him it may not be so he was fine! Still, i didnt pay for anything so i cant complain this time!!  Still have numpties employed there tho...... They really need girls who actually care for kids rather than just walk around with a sulky face on all the time.  Never mind!

Di - hope your two like the jumperoo as much as my two did! Nice to meet your hubby too! I have the instruction book here, so if you are desperate for it ill post it out or can give it to you at a FF meet if we both go to one!!  

Susan - as always, thinking of u and praying! xxxxx Keep relaxing.


----------



## Di39

Mummy 30 - Thanks for the Jumperoo, Im sure my two will like it as much as your two did, Jacks nearly big enough to use it.  We put it together earlier and managed to get it working so wont need the instructions.

Twinkle - Have got everything crossed for you and hope to see you posting a BFP very soon.

Hi to everyone else and hope your all well.

xx


----------



## tissyblue

Evening all


Sons - hang in there. It might not seem like it now, but its better to be where you are with help to hand than at home worrying about you and the boys. Hope you manage to get some titty milk for them   


Susan - hope all ok with you. Still got everything crossed.


AFM - pants day at work and got rotten cold. Boo. Glad Monday is over......


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girls

having a wee panic to myself... Hazel the donor coordinator left a message on my phone to contact her regarding my treatment...she said theres a 'hicuup'!!  Am getting myself into a right state about it now...got a really bad feeling something has happened... NOTHING ever goes right for me...  For once i would like something to rund smoothly..

xx


----------



## fionamc

Oohh Gemz and after such a good start to your day too.  Really hoping it's only a wee hiccup and nothing that makes your cycle be cancelled.    it's not bad news tomorrow for you.


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Gemz - hope it's not as bad as you think when you speak to her tomorrow.  Hope it's good news for you in the morning.   

Haven't been posting much which isn't like me during a 2ww!!! Trying not to obsess about everything and keep myself distracted. Feeling quite positive so far but have had a few niggly cramps on and off today.  Probably nothing but enough for me to start panicking!

Had a fine lunch out and catch-up with someone who used to work with me.  Fine blether and a wander round the shops.  Now watching a programme on illusions.  Quite amazing the way the brain works!

Babysitting 2 nieces tomorrow while my sister goes to the hairdresser.  Also off to Edinburgh zoo on Thursday with sister, dad and older niece.  Mum's staying at home to look after my other niece.

Thinking of you Sonia and hoping you get home soon.   
x


----------



## fionamc

I am going my dinger here - 3rd post in a day!    I'm sure you know Twinkle, but cramps are not necessarily a bad thing during the 2ww - I had cramps every month for at least the 1st 6 months when I was pg at the time my AF would have been due.  Glad you are feeling positive.  Just over a week to go until test day - keeping everything crossed for you.  Enjoy your day at the zoo on Thursday.


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all 

Thanks for all your advice etc. Still in hospital seeing doc today and I'm going to whisper this but might be able to go home today!!! Still having fevers but not too high and haven't been sick since Thursday so can't be bowel as would be throwing everything up they just feel cos I am not getting any sleep and feeling stressed out etc it's just taking that extra bit longer for me to get better so here's to hoping I get home today

Twinkle - 1 week left all the best girl!  And yeah I haven't always said don't take symptoms or having no symptoms serious as no cycle and no person is the same!

Hopefully next time I post it will be from home!  Not getting too excited though

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Sonia poor you and what you're going through, hope you get home soon but definitely agree with the girls that it's best to stay in the hospital as long as possible.  I bet your mum and Byron have been really worried about you.  Just sooo delighted for you both, your 2 sons are just gorgeous.  I bet you wouldn't believe this time 2 years ago that you'd be a mummy to two boys.....fantastic!  
Twinkle well done you in trying to stay calm, we all are just praying for you that this is your time, so glad it's when the school holidays are too.
Nothing exciting happening with me, waiting on madam to get up and then need to go to Tescos - what an exciting life I lead, not!  My stepdaughter and her boyfriend are coming up this weekend - our first time meeting him - so need to get the house all sorted for their arrival.
Big hugs to everyone
Carol
xxxx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya girls

Sorry I havent posted properly on here for a while just thought I would lay low!!!  Have been reading all your posts.

Saffa - Sooooo happy for you and your 2 lovely boys, I hope you get better and manage to convince the doctors to send you home.  I take it your mum will be with you for a while to help you out?  Wow I cant believe it has come round so quickly it just didnt seem that long ago when you said you were expecting twinnies!!!

Twinkle - how you doing??  Was so please to read that you are in PUPO!!!!  I am so keeping my fingers crossed for you       

Gemmy - hope you news today was good     

Jacka - wont be long for you now, hope your work hasnt given you too much hassle with you telling them when you are finishing work.  You and baby come first remember

 Starry, Lainsy, Carol, fiona, tissy, mummy30, mummyof2, Foxy

AFM - had EC yesterday and they got 21 eggs     had phone call this morning (just about panicked when I needed to answer the phone but I managed to keep myself calm....ish).  13 eggs were good enough for ICSI and injected - this morning there are 6 fertilised eggs lookiing good!!!  So much better a result than the last time and it sounds good as I have been asked to go in thursday 11.30 for ET unless they are looking even better (then the option would be to go to blasts) but it would be up to me when they phone on thursday at 09.00.  Definately wanting 2 put back in this time (I hope I have 2 to put back!!!!) anyway I just thought I would update you as I know I have been very bad with posting on here!!!!  

Button


----------



## abdncarol

Button lovely to hear from you petal, aw that's great news that you had so many eggs. Good luck for Thursday and hope you get the 2 you want put back, be keeping fingers and toes crossed for your 2ww xxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Great to hear from you again Button. Well done on getting so many eggs.  Lots of luck to you for Thursday      Hope you're feeling okay after yesterday's EC.   

Day 9 today and another 7 days to go......... Still having a few niggly cramps and have started the obsessive knicker watching!   
x


----------



## button butterfly

Knicker watch is not fun!!!!!  Not looking forward to that stage! right behind the waiting for the call from the embryologist to see if anything has fertilised and then of course the OTD!!!!  

Having hell of alot of heartburn but blaming it on the ibruprofen even tho I am eating and of course drinking water!!!  

Button


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

SO chuffed you got home Sons after having bit of a rought time - take care of yourself and HUGS to the boys they are gorge x

Tinkle as always thinking of you and sending positive vibes     

Button - Good Luck

HUGS to all others

Bloo x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girls

she finally called!! My donor has a medical problem... she didn't go into detail for obvious reasons... But i'm just hoping its the cold or something she has. I've to carry on with my injections and she will call on friday to lep me know its been postponed slightly or whether it will be cancelled all together... Am gutted!! I knew something something like thsi would happen..i had that feeling in the pitt of my stomach.

When having IVF with the DR and Stimming...does having a bad cold affect it? (i'm so hoping this is all she has)

xxx


----------



## jackabean72

Gems - Just wanted to give you a wee    and say that i'm sure it is only the cold and nothing more serious.  It's that time of year when ppl get colds.    that she gets over her illness soon and can have EC.

Twinkle - Thinking about you and sending lots of    ur way.  Knicker checking is awful, I still did it up until a few months ago   .

Saffa - Hope you first night at home with the boys went well?

Button - That's gr8 news about the number of eggs collected and i'm sure your bound to get some good news about fertilisation,    for Thursday.

AFM- Came into work on Monday and told boss that I was finishing up on the 5th November and she was totally fine about it.  Said she was exprecting it as she knew how tired i've been.  Pain in my hip is still awful, struggling to move in bed at night now.  Once i'm on maternity leave at least I will be able to nap during the day   ...until the baby arrives then it will be all hands on deck lol.  Had our first Antenatal class last night...DH was not happy about having to do group exercising lol he just kept giving me this look as if to say "get me outta here".  Second class is on Thursday night then he doesn't need to come to the others as they are during the day.  It did put my mind at ease being told by the midwives about the signs of early labour etc....i'm def the type of person that the more I have a knowledge of something the less scared I am about it.

Hope everyone else is well?  Sorry I couldn't do more personals however work is cracking down on our internet useage.

Jxx


----------



## Mummy30

afternoon girls....
gemma - really hope that this wee set back is just that and not a cancelled cycle.  Must be so frustrating for you not to know whats wrong with your lovely donor...  hope she gets better soon and you can go ahead with tx xxx

jac - i was pre warned about the labour signs for both my pregnancys - but nothing could prepare me for the shock of when my waters broke with the twins... then i forgot about the other sack breaking too!!  I thought i had wet myself! Glad i was in bed at the hospital at the time tho!  Both my labours were completely different... i was slow building up and was 28 hours in total with my first and with the twins the contractions were coming thick and fast and im sure it was going to be a quick labour if i hadnt had a section... but ill never know!!    You will be fine when it comes.... just take things naturally and everything will be fine!  Bet you were glad you werent at the football on saturday....... its early kick off this saturday.

susan - hope things are going ok xx

button - hope things are going well x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi ladies. Having a panicking afternoon.  Been so positive for the past week but not anymore.  Just phoned my GP surgery for results of blood tests I got last Friday and was told to make an appointment to discuss 2 results which came back unsatisfactory. Now I'm panicking and worrying like mad what it could be.  I know I got a full blood count one done and a kidney test but can't remember what the others were.  The first appointment I could get is Tuesday (my OTD!) so can imagine what sort of state I'll be in.  Will need to make a list of all the drugs I'm on for the doctor on Tuesday.

All teary and tired today. Need to make the tea and have no energy. Why can nothing ever be straight forward for me?   
x


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle - just a thought but could you call up your doctors first thing to see for a cancellation?? Or is it something a nurse practitioner can deal with??  Please keep strong....  it may be just something little that will have no effect on your tx. HUGS xx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Mummy.    Thinking a bit more logically tonight and have calmed down.  Doesn't take long but my unreasonable thinking comes into play every so often!

I went to the doctor last week because of numbess and heaviness in my legs (which have since cleared up - typical!)  Anyway, he's referring me to neurology but wanted to do blood tests first.  This actually happened about 7 years ago when I was going through a really bad spell when my sister was having heart surgery and I was having panic attacks.  Got a lumber puncture and various scans but they didn't really come up with anything.  They put it down to a viral infection but looking back I'm pretty sure it was stress and worry.  I'm no doctor but could just be the way my body deals with stress?   

Anyway back to these blood tests.  Have been obsessively reading info sheets with all the drugs I'm no and the HRT in particular says to let doctors know because it can affect test results.  Oh who know... just rambling now.

i'm away to Edinburgh tomorrow but might phone the surgery on Friday and see if I can get a cancellation then.

On the 2ww front - nothing much to report.  Had a mega hot, flushed face for an hour or two earlier but that's all today! 

Better go.  Watching Peter Andre just now.......
x


----------



## Saffa77

hi ladies

Gems really hope it's nothing major maybe she developed a cyst which could deal things a bit?? So annoying I can imagine do they not have a back up donor?

Twinkle-  Arrrgh can imagine how frustrated you are!  Why do things never run smooth medically nhs sucks!!

Afm - not good news back in the ward!! Developed chronic cystitis type symptoms last night and kept having to go to loo every half hour for no wee to come out I was in agony went to gp this morning who changed my antibiotic felt my now very distended tummy and said it all felt ok WTF Midwife then came to my house felt tummy and told me to go straight back to hospital as I had urine retention got to hospital and it took them idiots 2 hours and me literally dying shivering temp of 39 pain White as a ghost and crying for them to stick a catheter in hello!  Well they drained 2 litres!! And they were like wow that was a lot!! The pain I tell you now am so drugged up on drugs on a drip and antibiotics and what knows what the blood results are going to show up now!! Boys at home with Byron and mom and I'm so sad and depressed why do I always get do I'll after ops in this hospital!!!!!!! I really hate the nhs bring ba k the private healthcare we had in south africanshould of had the babies elsewhere they are thriving and I'm stuck in a depressing hot hospital
With babies crying around me oh how long am I going to stay here for now!! Hope there is no more surgery tho!!! I will be horrified if there is why is it never straightforward with me??

S


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls sorry i aint bn on dp off this wk so been busy n that. I will come back later n read back.

Sonia you poor u thing u aint had it easy i really hope ur feeling a bit better today and hope they can give u something that will help i know it must be hard being away from your boys but hopefully the hospital will sort u out and you will have more energy for them. Will dp take the boys up 2 see you today?   xx


----------



## Emi777

good morning!  Managed to sleep all night through, first time for a week.  Although DH said l kept him awake with heavy breathing!!! Ooops.  Im on day 7 of my 2WW, getting a bit used to it now, trying so hard not to think to much into it just in case a BFN. Hope its a BFP though.  What a wait!!!   
DH been quite good and talking about things with me, as i'm not much of a talker about things to him.  So thats been really helpful.
Hope everyone isn't to miserable with this winter weather setting in, i've got to get my act together and go walk the dog.


----------



## Di39

Sonia, sorry to hear your back in hopsital, poor thing you havent had it easy since the boys arrived.  It is horrible being away from your boys especially when your surrounded by crying babies, hopefully you will soon be well and have lots of energy for looking after the boys, in the meatime they are in good hands with daddy so you concentrate on getting better.

Hi to everyone else.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

sonia - OMG... hope you are feeling better today. Did they not put you to a normal ward in ari instead of the matty??  At least then you wont have crying babies to listen to and you can get a rest. Im sure DH is coping well with your two but i can imagine how hard it must be for you.  a mummy needs to be with her babies at this time but if you are ill you are no use to them sonia... you are back in the right place and im sure your precious boys want their mummy to be strong for them. Sending you massive hugs xxxx

susan and emi - keep positive, you are both nearly there.... xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

I'm actually in quite nice room it's huge with 2 other ladies one is pregnant her waters broke early so they trying to keep baby in for as long as possible and other ones little one was born early and is in neonatal so she is hardly around here so I got a full nights sleeps can't hear babies crying.  Feeling a bit better today they think the cause was defintaly this urine retention which has now expanded my bladder so need to have catheter on for 5 days for bladder to shrink so I can go home when I fell better so think I'll go Saturday then come back momday to get catheter out.  Doctrs can't believe I had 2 litres of urine sitting in my bladder!!  And they say bladders are reall stretchy unreal

Starry yes my sweet sweet boys ar coming to visit me tonight!! Oh how I miss them!  Thank goodness for my mums help too!!

Going for a abdominal scan to see uterus etc as they were suspecting a small haemTomA in there so let's see!  Still feeling really weak as they gave me such a strong antibiotic last nigt I passed out


----------



## abdncarol

OH Sonia honey what a time you're having.  I'm with Mummy though, you're in the best place and just hope you get better soon petal, big hugs.  
Twinkle keep your chin up chum, hoping it isn't anything at all re your blood tests.  Good Luck Emi, seems to be a busy time with 2ww, lets hope for lots of BFPs soon.
All fine here, trying to clean with Eva is a nightmare, she is emptying cupboard and drawers as I try to clean and wants to be with me all the time.  She does make me laugh though, she's just crawled into the study and said "hiya" to me, very cute.  Now she will empty the mega blocks onto the floor and take all the books out of the bookcase, oh the joys.  Well better go and try and get upstairs mopped, Mike can do downstairs tonight once madam is in bed.  His daughter arrives tomorrow with her boyfriend, she asked if they could sleep together but given she's 16, we've never met the lad, the answer was NO!

Get well soon Sonia xxxxx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls 

Sonia glad you are feeeling a bit better and you get to see your lovely boys later!! Are you still getting there pics done on sunday?

Mummy30 glad you had a nice time away are he twins still fighting over things lol It must be double the stress with twins when trying to stop them touching things n thats but double the fun and love. Hows r doing?

Twinkle and button and emi lots of       your way for a bfp!!

Gems how u feeling now?

Carol OMG!! How much toys have you got in your house lol I would love a big house like yours then i would have the toys 2 go with it. I love your new pics eva is always dressed up so perfect and the cutest outfits. Does step daughter normally get to sleep with her bf at her mums house?

Fiona hows E doing?

Di have you tried the boys in the jumparoo yet or are they still 2 little? Am getting A one for xmas.

Jacks am sure you will be fine at the birth if i managed and loved it you will 2 lol You are next i love waiting for birth announcments.

Hiya to everyone i have missed pegs,bloo,nicky,lainsy sorry to anyone i have missed   .

Well not much from me A had the cold but is over it now (thanks for all the tips from everyone) But today i took her to get weighed and she was 8lb 5oz 2wks ago and is only 8lb 9oz 2day!!! With her not being well she was hardly drinking but also she has been taken her bottles up like a fountain the hv thought she had silence reflux when she was born but the doc said she was fine!! But the doc wanted to see her today due to her weight and they have started her on gaviscon because they think reflux is the problem but she has to be weighed again next wk and if she still ain't putting weight on she is being referred to dietician!! Now am so worried something is wrong coz its not like am starving her but the most she will drink is 4oz every 3 or 4 hours but when she had cold i was feeding her more!! How much do your little ones drink at 10wks or what did they weigh? Am sure use wont remember but thought i would ask anyway.

Am also selling my house next yr thats if the prices go back up we have a 2 bed just now but want a 3 or 4 bed  i didnt relise a little person would have so much stuff   

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all had my scan and the source of the problem is quite a big haematoma running across my uterus which hopefully my body will reabsorbed but will take a while plus the fact I had a bladder infection and urine retention that's why I had fever etc etc so can go home maybe tomorrow with catheter so can shrink bladder back to size then get it taken out on Monday with another scan. As one kidney not draining properly but that is cos of the 2 litres of urine I had drained yesterday!! 

Starry no not getting photos this Sunday has been moved to next weekend

Hope a gets better and gets back onto her milk. My 2 are gannets they have 50-60mls every like 2 to maybe 3 hours a night during day they can sometimes even go 4 hours without a feed how to I try get them to drink more during day and less at night?

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Sonia so sorry to hear you have had a rough time of it but glad to hear you are now on the mend - as the others said at least you are in the best place being back in hospital.    to you.  Bet you are missing your boys though, I know when Jamie was in neonatal I missed him like crazy but at least I could walk down to see him.  Just make sure you look after yourself and get better though - don't rush into anything.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya

Sons so sorry to hear you are back in hosp but as the ladies are said best place for now mak you better and strong for your boys - bet you are missing them (HUGS) xxx you will be better and home soon 

Gems - hope it all works out for you and soon - take care & chin up xx

Twinkle - _ Bloods maybe just low iron or something take it easy and stay positive xx

Hello to all other ladies hope you are all keeping well

Bloo x


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Sonia. So sorry to hear you're back in hospital.    Don't think I can add much to what everyone's already said but you are in the best place.  Must be so difficult being separated from the boys but hopefully won't be for long and you'll back to full strength to start looking after them properly.   
Just back from Edinburgh zoo with my sister, niece and dad.  Been a long day but great fun.  Managed to put all my stresses and strains out of my mind for the day but of course, now that I'm home I'm back into panic mode!  Really starting to think some of my problems are down to my body dealing with stress because I've felt fine all day when I've been having fun and forgetting about everything!   

Anyway, off to put the kettle on and catch up on Corrie
x


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey

Just wanted to say Sonia I'm so sorry you've been unwell 2 litres!     
Hope you feel loads better soon and can get home to your boys.

Twinkle, I really hope you get your BFP!   

Not much to report at my end, 3rd cycle of clomid at the minute.  1st cycle I overstimulated and had to abandon, 2nd cycle BFN.
Hoping this month will be my lucky month.  Would be so fine to have a BFP for christmas!  

GL xx


----------



## Saffa77

What do I seriuosly do to deserve this!!! I was about to go home yesterday but decided to stay and guess what have spiked another temperature!!!!have a catheter which I have to have for 5 days as they think infection is bad so to rest bladder and kidneys I have to have the catheter now I'm on different antibiotics now and they not fighting this infection WTF??  What is going on poor Byron and mum think I'm coming home today now have to tell them im not!!! Saw my boys last night and it was lovely now not going home oh my gosh so depressed I feel like I'm missing out on so much!! Why do I alwAys get sick in this hospital? Hate it here and I'm always a mysery case and never straightforward


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Sonia. Don't know what to say to you      Really feel for you just now.  This isn't how it was all supposed to work out. Really, really hope it all gets sorted soon and you can get home and enjoy being a wonderful mum. 

Getting more and more madder here!  Had some very slight red spotting this morning and was quite crampy yesterday.  Didn't put the cramps down to anything really as I'd been crampy a few days before when it was too early for AF.  Feel fine today but the blood this morning really worried me.  It hasn't come to anything but still so worried. On day 12 now so probably too late for implantation bleeding. Just want to scream.................

DH is away to Glasgow for the day tomorrow.  Have told him I don't mind him going but it's all a lie.  I just want him here!
x


----------



## fionamc

Saffa - hope you are feeling better tonight and that if you are on the mend, that you get home tomorrow.  As Lainsy said, it was bad enough when E was born when he had to spend the night in neonatal and I only had to ask to be wheeled down to see him.  It must be awful for you missing these first days with your lovely boys.  However, do stay and be looked after yourself until you are physically ready to go home again.

Twinkle - did you manage to see the GP today or do you still have to wait til next week?  I never had implantation bleed and don't know when it usually happens but I have read that people can have late implanters.    that is what it is.  Glad you had fun at the zoo!

Gemz - was thinking about you today and so hope that your treatment is just slightly delayed and not cancelled altogether   .  Let us know!  Hope you are enjoying your work night out tonight!

Button - hope ET went smoothly and you were able to get the 2 put back that you wanted.  Was it yesterday or did they wait for them to go to blasts?

Carol - hope your step daughter and her boyfriend have arrived safely and that you are being able to relax with them.  They will be able to entertain E while you get a chance to get things done hopefully!
Jacka - did DH survive the 2nd antenatal class?    Hope the pain in your hip is a bit better and just 2 more weeks to work!

Starry - E's skin much better, thanks.  Still having continuous ear infections though, which makes his behaviour a bit erratic!  He stayed at grannys's last night and til 4ish today and he behaves well for her (only because she spoils him and doesn't tell him to tidy up etc!).  That just makes his behaviour worse for us when he comes home though!  I wouldn't worry about A's weight at the moment.  Some weeks, babies put on a fair bit of weight and then the next week, not much at all.  So long as the same thing doesn't happen week after week, she will likely be fine and nothing wrong with her.  Can't help re amounts of milk, sorry as F is BF.  She doesn't feed for as long as her brother did but I think she is probably a bit more efficient (she is female after all!   )

Mummy30, Mommyof2, Lainsy, Roxy (hope your craft fair goes well tomorrow), Bloo, Mrs C, Tissy, Peg, Gwendy, SNS, Emi, Di, Geordie-Lou, WishfulWifie and anyone else   

Not much here really, although I knew I shouldn't have said (even whispering was too risky   ) about F sleeping throught the night.  It didn't last    - think she has only gone one full night since I dared to say it!  We got new neighbours today, who have kids (3 and 7), so hopefully playmates for E and F, once she is a bit older.  Had my hair cut yesterday on one of those groupon deals - she did a good enough job but salon a bit sparse and cold.  DH been trying to get a few jobs done in the school hols - now have tiles laid on half the kitchen floor.  Want to try to get some nice autumny pictures of the kids, as I have ordered a canvas (groupon again!) for each of the grandparents for Christmas.


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Still in hospital and guess what had another fever over the night!! Have been put on one of thenstrongest antibiotics via drip for 3 days plus my other antibiotic s and nothing is happening they seriuosly keep telling me I'm a mystery case can just see more surgery coming my way!!! Depressed is not the word!  So unfair I always have to have severe hospital cases babies are 11 days old dp brings them in everyday but I just want to know what is wrong with me and get treated and go home!!don't know what to think anymore oh why why why!! I won't be going anywhere in a while let me tell you!!!!


----------



## button butterfly

Saffa - there is nothing more I can say other than so sorry that you are having such a hard time but please focus on those 2 wee bundles waiting for you at home they need you to be stronger and well because they will be wanting your undivided attention 24/7.  Get well soon.   

Twinkle - just do nothing but rest today!!!!  Is DH away to glasgow for work or is it to watch football?  My DH is a bit like that - I would've thought he was so selfish and mindless going away at a crucial time like this but deep inside his head he would be thinking, beer and the boys = a great laugh (and not intended to hurt me in anyway....or so he would say!!  they just dont think!!)   

Gemz - any word on your donor??  I hope its good news for you soon   

Fiona - you are bound to get some lovely photos of the kids right now, where would you go to take them?? Wish my DH was good at the DIY - I am still waiting for mine to hang a massive mirror up in the dining room (have been waiting for 3 years)

AFM - had 2 embryos implanted on thursday (one a 6 cell and 7 cell) so never made it to blast! Have been feeling rotten over the past few days, the nurse said that I have probably got OHSS and to remain rested, drink plenty fluids and eat little and often.  by night time I feel like I have a rubber ring of tightness around my stomach!!!!  So far I havent even focused on my embryos inside me or what they are doing, have just been waking up everyday and asking myself when is this going to get better?!!  I would hate to have severe OHSS if this is mild!!! 

Button


----------



## twinkle123

Button - no, DH isn't in to football so that's one thing I don't have to put up with in life!    Thinking of going into town when I'm organise (could be a while!!!) and get myself some boots for going back to work on Monday.  Was living in summer shoes for school until the October holidays but think it's maybe a bit cold now!  Then will probably head over to my mum and dad's and eat their food!  Ah the OHSS! Been there and it's not pleasant.  I've had it twice now - the first time my EC was cancelled and the second, EC went ahead but ET was postponed for 3 months.  It will get better.   

As always Sonia -      Can't even begin to imagine what you're going through.  It really is just so unfair.  Keep strong.   

Thinking of heading off to have my shower.  Also thinking of going to the toilet but with all my obsessive knicker checking, the toilet roll is quite low!!! Must buy some more!   
x


----------



## fionamc

Has everyone elses pages suddenly gone backwards??!!  With the most recent post at the top of the page?


----------



## fionamc

saffa   .  Even though you are able to see your boys everyday, it is just not the same.  Hope they find out soon what is wrong and that it doesn't mean further surgery.

Button - so hoping for a speedy 2ww for you with a lovely BFP at the end of it!  Thinking of going to Haddo or Aden park for the photos but if we don't get our skates on, all the crispy, colourful leaves will be rotten.  Really would like E's hair cut first though!

Twinkle - have a good day shopping and don't forget to stock up on the toilet roll!  Obviously no more bleeding   

Not a good night here again.  Vegging on here in my PJ's while F is sleeping and E is giggling away at Pingu!


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Well it's surgery for me at 2 pm they say my haemotomas is too big and infected!! And have to have 2 pints of blood as my iron too low oh my surgery surgery surgery!!! I don't need anymore but the doctor says that that is the only wY to get me better quicker!! Wish me luck by time I get home my boys will be a month almost how depressing but need to get myself better.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Nobody likes surgery Sonia but it it means getting you better and home with your boys where you belong than it's all for the best.    Better getting it over with rather than dragging on and on.  We're all thinking about you here   
xxx


----------



## fionamc

All the best for the surgery this afternoon Saffa - hope that will be the start of you beginning to fully recover   

Page gone back to the normal order now and I suddenly am getting notifications of new posts in my email!


----------



## Gwendy

Hi girls,


just back from hols and reading back and catching up with all the news. Rented massive house near Tain for me, DH and 22 family members. Lots of hyper screaming nieces and nephews running riot exploring house and gardens so very hectic. Had great time but difficult at times as the joys of parenthood plain to see all around us 24/7.


Firstly,   huge congrats Sonia on arrival of your baby boys. Love their names. I have nephew Dylan too so biased. Sorry darlin you going through these post op complications and hope todays surgery will once and for all sort out problems and you back home with your boys where you belong.


Twinkle - please dont worry bout bleed as it can happen around day 12 . I reg had implantation bleeds  +   for pos result you deserve soon.


Gems - hope all goes well with your donor. Have you heard any more about her.What a nightmare!! Was up seeing Jayne Counsellor  at Fertility clinic yesterday and bumped into Lorraine Stewart Donor Coordinator who has retired. I believe she is visiting occassionally in relation to her Genealogy course. So good to see her and I really miss her as had built up a good rapport with her. Left message for Hazel on Tues and not heard back  Anyway did mention it wasn't urgent,


Buttons - Wow! so glad to read you on 2ww again   + fingers crossed for BFP.Hope those wee embies snuggling down too. Take it easy . Good luck to Emi also  


Jacka - not long to go now. Time going in so quick it seems, tho sorry you in discomfort and hope finishing early will help you loads  


Hi to everyone else and hope you have a good weekend  Jacq x


----------



## bubblicous

new home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249207.new#new


----------

